# Die Zukunft von Warhammer...



## Sharymir (5. August 2008)

Ich weiss der Titel ist etwas blöd,mir fiel allerdings kein anderer ein.
In letzter Zeit haben sich eine Menge MMO's als echte Entäuschung...zum Teil sogar als Kundenabzocke,in meinen Augen,erwiesen.Da werden halbfertige,unausgereifte Produkte wie AoC,Vanguard etc auf den Markt geworfen und der dumme Kunde zahlt für die Betaprodukte.
Viele müssen sich an den Brachenriesen Blizz mit WoW messen und scheitern kläglich.Bounty Bay Online,Vanguard,Tabula Rasa.....Games die kaum einer kennt bzw spielen will und erst recht nicht zahlen dafür.Nach den Streichungen bei Warhammer,nach all' den vorangegangenen Enttäuschungen...was denkt Ihr?geht Warhammer den gleichen Weg?Oder eher Richtung WoW?Wirds eine bezahlte Beta a la AoC?



Mich interessiert Eure Meinung.Ich hab die Preorder erstmal geganceld.Hab hier zuviele MMO's liegen die ich nicht mehr spiele und die nicht mal die Verpackung wert waren in der sie stecken.



Mfg


----------



## Emokeksii (5. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich mach das bald in meine Signatur ^^ " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"

Dh man kann ein neues produkt nicht mit einen 3 jahre ausgereiften vergleichen.

Allerdings glaub ich wird warhammer sehr ausgearbeitet sein. 

Sie haben sich viel zeit genommen und haben selbständig gesagt das sie das spiel jetzt fertig haben. (im übrigen haben sie das nach den streichungen gesagt dh...sie streichen lieber was als noch weiter unfertige städte und klassen im spiel zu haben find ich positiv)

Ich hab da gute gefühle. Bugs wirds zwar geben aber ich denk sie werden sie sehr in grenzen halten.

Es wird schon werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Da bei Warhammer die NDA vor Release, und nicht wie bei AoC garnicht, fallen wird, kannst du dir da bald selbst ein Bild von machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke, Warhammer wird am Anfang typische Startschwierigkeiten haben, nach kurzer Zeit fangen und dann eine große Stammspielerchaft sein eigen nennen können.


----------



## Thoraxos (5. August 2008)

Ich glaube das War nicht demselben Weg gehen würd oder als Abzockprodukt abgestempelt werden soll. Das mit den Klassen ist überhaupt nicht schlimm da diese sich ja laut denen kaum unterscheiden. Es gibt immer noch bomben viele Klassen und weiß bis jetzt immer noch welche ich zocken mag. War wird dat schon machen denk an meine Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. August 2008)

Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch das mit den städten find ich gut. 

Sie hatten nur 3 möglichkeiten

1.Etwa sie veschieben den Releas wieder und bauen die stätde noch anständig aus...würde dann aber auch noch ne halbe ewigkeit dauern und ich glaub dann wären denen die fans an die gurgel gesprungen.

2.Sie Hauen die städte einfach so hin und riskieren dann die " bugs und beta und bla blub flames" zu kriegen.

3. Sie streichen die städte optimieren das was noch da ist und gehen möglichst bugfrei und ausgereift an den start.

Also mir persöhnlich wer die alternative 3 lieber gewesen als entwickler und genau so haben sie es dann auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Qualität und nicht Quantität


----------



## Realtec (5. August 2008)

genaue angaben kann dir sowieso keiner geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn die nda ist noch nicht gefallen.

und das spiele wie vanguard und tabula rasa etc. verhunzt sind bzw unfertig... anscheinend gibs ja trotzdem genug leute, die solche spiele gerne spielen.
 zu Aoc kann man nur sagen das viele leute bis 80 spielen sich dann einmal die wotlk beta reinziehen und dann wieder zurück wechseln, wenn es content gibt weil das spiel ja nicht nur in sachen content unfertig ist , sondern auch in balancing! ums mal zu zittieren:" ich spiel da son komischen 2h schwert magier, renn da in 20 mobs rein, mahc aoe, lauf weg stürm an, wieder aoe und hab 3 balken voll".

aber es geht hier ja um W.A.R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine VERMUTUNG ist das es wow nicht toppen wird in sachen spielerzahlen, (wobei nach meiner ansicht wow einfach der größte lowskill schrott ist den es gibt^^) denn war wird sich mit ziemlicher sicherheit richtung daoc entwickeln nur mit deutlich mehr spielern.


----------



## Gutebesserung (5. August 2008)

Hoffe darauf das WAR wie ein WOW für PVP Spieler wird. Das Potential hätte es auf jedenfall. Zumindest wenn Mythic das Warhammer Universum komplett ausschöpft ist genug Stoff da um etwa 25 Jahre das Spiel laufen zu lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ob es wirklich zu einem Erfolg wird, hängt aber bei einem solchen Spielkonzept sehr an der Community. Solange sich da alle gut beteiligen wird es echt klasse. Schon Daoc hat mit unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht. Obwohl ich mir manchmal etwas Abwechslung gewünscht hätte war es dennoch sehr spannend.


----------



## Thursoni (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach das bald in meine Signatur ^^ " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"



Ich weiß nicht wie verbugt AoC is aber wenns weniger verbugt als WoW beim Start war frag ich mich warum alle sagen das Spiel sei durch die Bugs unspielbar blah etc.

Ich finde das WoW am Anfang garnicht viel verbugt war.. Es waren eher die Server die dauernd abstürzten.


----------



## Emokeksii (5. August 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie verbugt AoC is aber wenns weniger verbugt als WoW beim Start war frag ich mich warum alle sagen das Spiel sei durch die Bugs unspielbar blah etc.
> 
> Ich finde das WoW am Anfang garnicht viel verbugt war.. Es waren eher die Server die dauernd abstürzten.



Ich fand es mehr verbugt und zwar um einiges mehr ganz zu schweingen von der unbalance die ständig für 1ne klasse herscht...die berühmte " blizzard lieblings klasse".

Warum das jeder schreit? weiß ich nicht...ich denke viele haben was gegen aoc und schreien es jedem nach...dazu hat bestimmt von den leuten die schreien höchstens 40% wow am start gespielt.


----------



## Wolfner (5. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Hoffe darauf das WAR wie ein WOW für PVP Spieler wird.




Ich dachte genau das soll es nicht sein... ^^

Naja, aber ich denke DAoC-Spieler werden schon ihre Freude damit haben.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

@ Threadtitel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*

*duck und aussem Thread renn*


----------



## Shayderia (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dh man kann ein neues produkt nicht mit einen 3 jahre ausgereiften vergleichen.




Sicher ist es schwer an den Stanard ran zukommen, aber dennoch muss ich dir hier wiedersprechen. 
Warhammer und auch jedes Andere mmo muss sich an WoW messen. Das ist der Marktführer und wenn man erfolgreich sein will muss man sich mit diesem vergleichen lassen.

Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite sagen "Wir wollen eine Alternative zu WoW sein" und gleichzeitig sich nicht an diesem messen lassen. So einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen. 

Achso WoW und Beta.... ich glaube die siehst das ein wenig verklärt. Das alles rund lief will ich nich sagen aber das Blizzard ein funktionierendes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat, ist doch nicht verkennen. 

Sonst hätte sich WoW mit sicherheit nicht durch gesetzt und wäre jetzt nicht da wo es jetzt steht. Denn man sieht es gibt eine kritische und aktive Community die mit sicherheit allergisch auf "bezahlte Betatests" reagiert"


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

naja ich hoff mal das warhammer nen besseren start als Aoc hinlegt ( ich hab Aoc leider nicht getestet aber was man so in den foren liest klingt ja nich so sehr gut ) und hoffentlich find ich diesesmal paar nette spieler und ne " gute" gilde ( eine die zu mir past ) 

über "bischen" Rp würde ich mich auch mal freuen ( hatt ich in einem anderen mmorpg leider nie wirklich )

an WoW wirds klar nich rankommen ( also die spielerzahl wird nich so hoch ) was ich auch ganz gut so finde ( gründe nenn ich jetzt mal nicht )  

und hoffentlich kommt der blöde newsletter bald xD

so des wars dann viel spaß noch  

Ps: need betakey ( hab leider keine Preoder box oder wie auch immer *cry* )


----------



## Emokeksii (5. August 2008)

Shayderia schrieb:


> Sicher ist es schwer an den Stanard ran zukommen, aber dennoch muss ich dir hier wiedersprechen.
> Warhammer und auch jedes Andere mmo muss sich an WoW messen. Das ist der Marktführer und wenn man erfolgreich sein will muss man sich mit diesem vergleichen lassen.
> 
> Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite sagen "Wir wollen eine Alternative zu WoW sein" und gleichzeitig sich nicht an diesem messen lassen. So einfach kannst du es dir nicht machen.
> ...



Drotzdem kann man bei nem start von einen spiel nicht erwarten das es bugfrei ist und so ausgereift wie wow wer das macht ist einfach nur verkehrt im kopf und selber schuld wenn er eneutscht wird.

Und warum wow sich am start so durchgesetzt hat? Es gab wenig alternativen...MMO waren nicht so bekannt wie jetzt leute haben lieber ego shooter usw gespielt startegiespiele rollenspiele...mmos waren einfach nicht so modern wie jetzt und es gab auch kein mmo mit 8 millionen spielern wo wow sich dran messen musste.

Und wow war deswegen auch modern es hatte ein super interface...hatte durch die vorherigen strategiespiele und bücher auch schon eine fangemeide eine super story usw.

Es gab einfach nichts was damals wo wie wow war wo sich das spiel hätte dran messen müssen.

Im übrigen wollen sie an den erfolg von wow nicht anknüpfen oder sich gleichstellen das wurde schon gesagt.


----------



## Evereve (5. August 2008)

Shayderia schrieb:


> Achso WoW und Beta.... ich glaube die siehst das ein wenig verklärt. Das alles rund lief will ich nich sagen aber das Blizzard ein funktionierendes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat, ist doch nicht verkennen.



So sieht es aus. 
Als jmd der Wow UND Aoc von Beginn an spielte, kann ich sagen, dass AOC um ungefähr 200% schlimmer ist was Bugs angeht. Erst gestern hab ich im Reichenviertel wieder vier Qs rausgeschmissen, weil sie verbuggt waren. Man kann mir erzählen was man will, wer AOC tatsächlich lange und über lvl 5 hinaus gespielt hat, kann nicht ernsthaft behaupten, es buggt weniger als Wow es zu Beginn tag. Das Spiel ist seit über 2 Monaten draussen und es gibt nach wie vor Probleme und Bugs (zB das komplette Schleichsystem der Assassinen) die nach wie vor vollkommen am Popes sind.  

An sich finde ich es jetzt nicht sooo dramatisch wenns zu Beginn Probleme gibt. Wird das ganze relativ schnell gefixt und verbessert wie es bei Wow der Fall war, spiele ich das Spiel gerne weiter. Viele Probleme tauchen ja erst beim Release auf, wenn 1000e von Leuten die Server stürmen. 
Tut sich dann allerdings monatelang nicht und die Spielqualität bleibt recht mau, ist das Spiel für mich nur eine Übergangslösung. So wie AOC es für mich im Mom bis WAR ist. 

Ich denke die Hersteller haben sich viel Zeit gelassen um einen guten Start hinzulegen, denn die ersten Stunden und Tage die man in einem Spiel verbringt, entscheiden meist, ob man es weiterspielt oder sein lässt. 
So wie es sich bisher anhört wird WAR meiner Meinung nach einen guten Start hinlegen und sich bemühen, gut weiterzufeuern. Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

AoC hatte technisch gesehen keinen schlechten Start. Problem war der zu frühe Release.
Der Start war super, aber das Spiel scheisse. Stats, die nicht funktionieren, nur bis Level 20 komplett fertig, spannend und ausgereift.
Man schimpft es doch "Age of Tortage", ziemlich passend. Aber darum geht es ja hier garnicht.

Warhammer läuft schon ziemlich rund. Es wird dauernd und mit Hochdruck dran gearbeitet. Bis Release, auch wenn er nichtmehr allzu weit weg ist, kann sich Warhammer zu einer Gefahr für WoW entwickeln. Es muss WoW ja nicht einholen, aber eine Million Spieler weniger in WoW sind auch 10 Millionen $/€ monatlich weniger Einnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (5. August 2008)

Puh, schon wieder so ein Thread...

Sei mal froh, dass du nicht wie ich damals mit einem ähnlichen Thema gleich als WoW Kiddy niedergeschrien wurdest...

Ich denke nämlich auch, das WAR einen schweren Stand haben wird. So groß ist das Potential der Tabletopspieler nämlich nicht, wie gerne immer wieder behauptet wird, ansonsten wäre ja auch Mark of Chaos ein großer Erfolg gewesen. 

Ich wäre ja schon damit zufrieden, wenn Warhammer Online eine solide Community aufweisen wird, die auch akzeptieren kann, dass Leute die WAR spielen auch WoW toll finden können (was hier nicht häufig zu sehen ist)...


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

Ich mag jetzt hier keinen grossen Roman schreiben WARUM und WESHALB.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, WoW wird auch weiterhin der Branchen Riese bleiben. Was sich ändern wird, Blizzard wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hin bekommen eine 10 Mio Spieler Meldung zu toppen.


----------



## Evereve (5. August 2008)

Naja, viele zukünftige Warspieler kommen sicherlich von Wow. Ich zB habe dreieinhalb Jahre wow gespielt und erwisch mich auch immer wieder wie ich Dinge in AOC oder LOTRO mit Wow vergleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wow ist im Moment einfach der Brachenführer und viele Leute erwarten automatisch von einigen Sachen, dass sie genauso oder ähnlich in War ablaufen werden. Ob das nun gut ist oder nicht, sei erst mal dahingestellt. 

War wird ja teils eh schon mit "wie Wow, nur besser" beschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Im übrigen wollen sie an den erfolg von wow nicht anknüpfen oder sich gleichstellen das wurde schon gesagt.



Ja, das wird immer gesagt! Aber ist leider blödsinn. Glaubst du EA würde das Projekt unterstützen wenn es ihr Ziel wäre  nicht Blizzard anzugreifen?


----------



## Arpalond (5. August 2008)

Ich hab bisher noch kein Onlinespiel gesehn das am anfang nicht paar Kleinere und Größere Buggs hatte.
Es wird anfangs immer welche geben.Die frage is eher wie schlimm sie werden.
Aber dadurch das sie sehr erfahrene Leute (z.b: pvp macher von DAoC) beschäftigen wirds glaub ich eher wehniger schlimm werden.


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

ich finde WoW KÖNNTE ein gutes spiel sein aber mir persönlich machts keinen spaß mehr weil ( juhu ne liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) :

-pvp irgentwie keinen reiz hatt
- ich keine lust mehr habe zum 80sten mal in die selbe inni zu gehen (welche auch nicht wirklich herrausfordernt waren ) 
- der itemwahn nervt
- die quests keine abwechslung bieten ( töte 20 davon und sammel 9 hiervon is nach dem 30sten mal einfach nicht mehr so spannend ) ich hoff was WAR da bischen mehr Abwechslung bietet 
- die community teilweiße nicht so toll ist ( gut es gibts viele nette spieler und mit den meisten komm ich recht gut klar aber mir fehlt da irgentwas... )
- ich relativ wenig ( gutes ) zusammenspiel erlebe ( da bin ich natürlich großeils selbst schuld )
- mir RP ziemlich schwerfällt ( keiner der wirklich mitmacht und ich glaub ich bin einfach unfähig dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

ach ja zum thema kiddys : ich find n paar negativbeispiele schaden nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. August 2008)

Naja, auch in WAR wird es irgendwann langweilig werden. Die Frage ist, wie lange dauert die Zeitspanne von Beginn bis zu diesem Punkt. WoW macht mir heute noch Spaß und ich spiele seit Release. Wenn WAR mir also mindestens ein Jahr Spaß macht, dann hat es den Zweck voll erfüllt. Noch länger? Umso besser!

Und wer weiß was dann so kommt an euen Spielen. Irgendwann kommt auch mal eins, was WoW und WAR für mich persönlich ablösen wird. Andere spielen weiter. Ultima Online spielen ja auch immer noch genügend, und das hat jetzt 10(?) Jahre auf dem Buckel?


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Warum hier immer alle glauben dass W.A.R Blizzard "angreift"...wenn die Spieler es mögen werden sie es spielen, dass hat nichts mit Angriff zu tun...ihr tut hier immer so, als wären MMO - Spieler ein Land, um dass sich zwei Armeen prügeln. Schonmal daran gedacht dass es Leute gibt die durchaus auch zwei MMOs spielen?

Im PvE Bereich, da müssen wir nicht diskutieren, ist WoW weiterhin ungeschlagen.
Im PvP Bereich läuft W.A.R dem Branchenriesen mühelos den Rang ab.

Zwei Unterschiedliche Zielgruppen würde ich mal sagen. Nix mit Streit.


Zum Thema: Die Contentkürzungen wurden Monate vor Release angekündigt, erklärt, und die Städte kommen als kostenlose COntent - Patches nach. Von einer Rosstäuschung wie sie Funcom betrieben hat, wo ja bis zum Release die NDA aufrechterhalten wurde, und auf fehlenden Content nirgends offensichtlich hingewiesen wurde, keine Spur.

Ausserdem hab ich so ganz allmählich solche Diskussionen satt, denn sie basieren immer auf demselben argumentativen Schema:
> "Es gab bisher kein Onlinerollenspiel welches eine zu WoW Konkurrenzfähige Kundenbasis halten konnte, also wird es auch in Zukunft keine geben...ich mag zwar Blizzard nicht besonders, aber sie sind nunmal die besten" - Gelaber. 

Sorry aber, wenn Firmen wie Funcom, NCSoft oder Sigil Games Online...grösstenteils schnell gegründete Teams mit null Erfahrung auf dem Sektor, die sich an den erstbesten Publisher ranschmeissen, alle zwei Jahre umbenannt werden, und in ihrem Marketing das blaue vom Himmel runterversprechen ein MMO schreiben, dann ist dass doch eine geringfügin andere Situation als wenn ein Entwicklungsstudio dass als äusserst erfahren im Sektor MMORPG bezeichnet werden muss und in diesem Segment gewissermaßen einen Traditionsbetrieb darstellt, unter Finanzierung eines der grössten Publisher in der Gaming Szene und ausgestattet mit einer Fantasy Lizenz die selbst auf eine 25 Jahre alte Tradition zurückblicken kann, Jahre in die Entwicklung eines wirklich grossartigen Spiels steckt, oder?

Mir hängt diese Sicht, alles bisher war schlecht, also wirds auch schlecht bleiben zum Halse raus. Ungern gesagt, aber nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den Amerikanern in Punkto Erwartungshaltung.

Lord Aresius, dein Post disqualifiziert dich aufgrund provozierendem Verhaltens und der abwesenheit jedweder argumentativer Begründung deiner Aussage von jeder vernünftigen Diskussion in diesem Forum. Schneesturm Fanboys bitte ab ins Blizz Forum.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Lord Aresius, dein Post disqualifiziert dich aufgrund provozierendem Verhaltens und der abwesenheit jedweder argumentativer Begründung deiner Aussage von jeder vernünftigen Diskussion in diesem Forum. Schneesturm Fanboys bitte ab ins Blizz Forum.


*LOL* überempfindlich ? schlechter sex ? sorry, aber wie humorlos kann man sein ? das *g* übersehen ?
Ich les hier so nebenbei mal mit und konnte mir das halt nicht verkneifen........ 

tztztz.....komm erstmal in mein Alter, dann besteht vielleicht eine geringe Möglichkeit das ich dich ernst nehm.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Der zweite Post heute, der jemanden aufgrund seines Alters disqualifiziert :-/
Ich fühl mich plötzlich so unnütz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sich die Rente von uns finanzieren lassen, ne?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

naja, wenn ich solche Kommentare lese wie Schneesturm Fanboys............. sorry, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dieser ein hohes Alter besitzt.

Und wer das mit dem Grabstein nicht als Scherz ( oder schwarzer Humor *g* ) auffasst, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Das beste sind ja die Leute die glauben, dass man im Endcontent von WAR mehr Abwechslung hat.. da wird es genauso auf ein paar Instanzen, Hauptstädteraids, BGs und Burgen einnehmen rauslaufen, eben wie in jedem MMO.

Das was Ich in der Beta sehe (mimimi NDA) gefällt mir persönlich garnicht. Kämpfe dauern mit manchen Klassen Äonen, die angepriesenen Public Quests bestehen später auch nur noch aus 20 davon killen >30 davon killen >4 elite killen>boss. Und allein dieses "Ihr werdet allein durch PvP leveln können!" Nur blöd, dass man im Tier1 Gebiet direkt mal von Level 12 Spielern umgehauen wird, sobald man die PvP-Region betritt.
WAR ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Sei es durch die leeren Versprechungen der Entwickler, dem verfrühten Release oder der Community die teilweise schon den Fanboyismus mancher WoWler übersteigt.

So, lasset das flamen beginnen.


----------



## Galgameth (5. August 2008)

Warhammer wird scheitern wie alle anderen MMO's. WoW ist und bleibt the one and only! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (5. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Naja, auch in WAR wird es irgendwann langweilig werden.



Natürlich, alles was man sehr lange spielt verliert irgendwann seinen Reiz. 
Die ersten zwei Jahre hab ich sehr viel wow gespielt, die Nächte am WE durchgezockt und unter der Woche Abends wehmütig meinen Rechner ausgeschalten um genug Schlaf zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im letzten Jahr dann kam schon öfter der Gedanke "ach ne, les ich lieber ein gutes Buch" und zum Schluss hab ich sogar meine Steuererklärung gemacht statt zu zocken *g*

Mit War wird es einem genauso gehen, irgendwann wirds langweilig. Aber bis es so weit ist, hat man ein nettes Hobby, lernt Leute kennen usw.

@Galgameth: das mag evlt deine Meinung sein, aber nur weil das Spiel DEINE Nummer eins ist, wird sie das nicht für jeden sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

immer diese blöde gelabber wegen dem alter... 
sowas find ich echt nich so toll 

ok mal was zum thema : 

WAR wird toll 
WoW bleibt auf ne andere weiße auch toll

welches man spielt / welches einem besser gefällt is geschmackssache 

die städte kommen hoffentlich wirklich mit KOSTENLOSEN patches 

und allles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Warum hier immer alle glauben dass W.A.R Blizzard "angreift"...wenn die Spieler es mögen werden sie es spielen, dass hat nichts mit Angriff zu tun...ihr tut hier immer so, als wären MMO - Spieler ein Land, um dass sich zwei Armeen prügeln. Schonmal daran gedacht dass es Leute gibt die durchaus auch zwei MMOs spielen?



Angreifen war natürlich falsch formuliert aber wenn Leute die Aussagen wie "wir wollen nicht an den Erfolg anknüpfen" zu ernst nehmen und alle 3 Tage wieder schreibendann muss man doch mal drauf hinweisen, das dies Blödsinn ist.

An Warhammer haben Spiele Desinger Jahre gearbeitet, die betrachten das Spiel mittlerweile als ihr Baby und natürlich wollen die für ihr Baby den größten Erfolg.


----------



## CRUSH111 (5. August 2008)

ICh persönlich hab lange WOW gespielt und freue mich jetzt auf was neues.Ich glaube das WAR Blizz schon ordentlich Konkurrenz machen wird wenn man bedenkt wie die WOW-Anfaänge pre BC waren.Naja warten wirs ab


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

Galgameth schrieb:


> Warhammer wird scheitern wie alle anderen MMO's. WoW ist und bleibt the one and only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tolle Aussage, noch nicht auf dem Markt aber du weisst das es scheitert.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr, du outest dich gerade mit gefährlichem Unwissen ^^
Da Cap im T1 nicht bei Level 12 liegt geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass es ein billiger Bash Versuch war. Burgen such ich in WoW vergebens, Hauptstadt-Raids crashen die Zonen bei WoW, falls sie überhaupt stattfinden... Also husch husch wieder ins WoW Forum, wir flamen ja auch net bei euch rum.

WoW ist und bleibt das einzige absolut kommerzialisierte MMO, was ich je gesehen habe. Der Char-Handel auf eBay blüht, das Gold-Selling sowieso.
Wie ich schonmal sagte: Selbst wenn WAR WoW "nur" eine Million Spieler weltweit abknüpft setzt es ein Zeichen. Leute wie Hunsorr und Galgameth können gern da bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Hab ich geschrieben dass WoW das hat? Nein. Trotzdem ist es der Endcontent von WAR, und dieser wird mit der Zeit genauso langweilig. Und dann lass das Levelcap im T1 halt anders sein, man kann trotzdem net von Anfang an durch PvP leveln.
Und apropo Goldseller.. glaubst du ernsthaft die wird es in WAR nicht geben? Die gab es schon zu Ultima Online zeiten, zu DAoC Zeiten etc. Jedes halbwegs erfolgreiche MMO hat Chinafarmer.


----------



## surilko (5. August 2008)

Moin, also ich denke das WAR WoW nicht überholt in sachen Spielerzahlen selbst wenn das Game besser ist denn viele WoWler geben anderen MMos gar keine Chance und sagen von vorne rein das es Schlecht ist ( viele Freunde von mir haben diese meinung ) ich selber bin aber anderer meinung ich freue mich sehr auf WAR da mir WoW inzwischen nicht mehr genug neues bietet. Außerdem werden mehr WoW zocken da auch viele noch nen "low" pc haben der einfach nicht die leistung für WAR aufbringt und nur WoW einigermaßen drauf läuft, und die jenigen dann so tun als ob sie WoW lieber Spielen^^ 

Wie gesagt ich kanns kaum abwarten und werde mich am  release sofort an den Pc werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

Galgameth schrieb:


> Warhammer wird scheitern wie alle anderen MMO's. WoW ist und bleibt the one and only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 seht ihr wir haben wieder ein gutes negativbeispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätt noch gern paar gründe warum Warhammer scheitert
außerdem is es doch toll wen WoW das "beste " bleibt da wirst du doch noch lange spaß mit haben

und wen warhammer ( von der größe / community usw ) ca so wird wie herr der ringe online wärs doch schonmal was ( ich hab herr der ringe nie gespielt aber bis jetzt viel gutes gelesen )

( juhu ich komm heut noch über 30 beiträge * grins * )


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Galgameth schrieb:


> Warhammer wird scheitern wie alle anderen MMO's. WoW ist und bleibt the one and only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




 Siehst du Lord Aresius, genau wegen solchem Mist, der aus dem WoW Forum rüberschwappt, bin ich inzwischen so empfindlich. Wenn dein Grabstein als Scherz gedacht war, *entschuldige ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich bei dir, Lord Aresius, für meine ungerechtfertigte und potentiell beleidigende Aussage* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du musst aber verstehen, wenn man 10 Posts am Tag liest, die so ähnlich sind, wie der Schwachsinn den uns Galga hier serviert, dann wird es schon nach kurzer Zeit schwer, einen harmlosen Scherz von einem böswilligen Flame zu unterscheiden.

@Galga: Wenigstens hat W.A.R das Recht sich als MMO zu bezeichnen...WoW geht ja eher in Richtung Asia - Grind Game. Und hast du für deine...überaus intelligente Aussage auch sowas wie ein Argument? Ein Zitat? Einen Link? Irgendetwas, dass mich davon überzeugen könnte, es hier nicht mit dem üblichen WoW Fanboygeflame zu tun zu haben? Nein? Dann geh woanders deinen Postcount erhöhen.


----------



## Tannenbernie (5. August 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Ich denke nämlich auch, das WAR einen schweren Stand haben wird. So groß ist das Potential der Tabletopspieler nämlich nicht, wie gerne immer wieder behauptet wird, ansonsten wäre ja auch Mark of Chaos ein großer Erfolg gewesen.



Yop das ist auch meine Meinung - das Problem ist, das der typische Tabletop-Spieler eben rundenbasiertes entspanntes Strategiespiel mag. Ich spiele Warhammer seit fast 25 Jahren und fuer mich ist es immer noch ein grossartiger Abend, wenn ich mit ein paar alten Freunden ein oder zwei Bierchen trinke, ne DVD einlege und dabei meine Orks gegen die jaemmerlichen Menschen ins Feld fuehre. Nur, so Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiele auf dem PC gehen gar nicht - der ganze Sektor dieser Stress-Spiele hat mit dem eigentlichen Warhammer absolut gar nix zu tun, deshalb spielt auch nur einer meiner RL Freunde diese Games, alle anderen lassen schoen die Finger davon und schieben wie ich lieber Figuerchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dasselbe Problem hat nun WAR - ein Grossteil der alt-eingesessenen Warhammer-Tabletop-Spieler sind nun mal aeltere Semester, die nicht unbedingt von schnellem Echtzeit-Spiel und Hektik-PvP angezogen werde. So werde ich sicher in WAR reinsehen und gucken, wie sich der PvE Teil so macht, einfach nur um gemaess meinem Kindheitstraum mal in einer Warhammer-Welt spielen zu koennen - aber eine grosse Tabletop-Fangemeinde, die nur auf PvP-Hektik gewartet hat, gibt es sicherlich nicht.

Dazu kommt dann natuerlich das allgemeine Misstrauen nach den vielen verkorksten Starts von Spielen wie AoC....und diejenigen die behaupten das WoW beim Start genauso aussah.....muessen auf nem anderen Planeten gelebt haben wie ich. Als WoW rauskam hatte ich AO schon verlassen und so ein Dutzend andere MMOs angespielt...alle Schrott. Bin dann bei CoH haengen geblieben, war nett mal ein MMO ohne Loot....dann kam ein Freund mit seinem WoW-Beta-Key.....OMG eine Offenbarung. Fuer Oldschool-MMO-Spieler wie mich war es unglaublich zu sehen, das da jemand ein MMO gebaut hat was alles richtig gemacht hat, was vorher konsequent von allen MMOs falsch gemacht wurde. Kein endloses Camping von Outdoor-Bossen mehr....oh mann ich erinner mich noch wie hunderte Spieler auf derselben Stelle standen und den 18-Stunden-Timer eines Bosses abwarteten, nur um dann wenn er spawnt hoffentlich den ersten Schuss zu setzen....lol. Blizzard war das erste MMO was auf die Community gehoert hatte und so alles richtig gemacht hat....das Argument das es damals kaum Konkurrenz gab ist Schwachsinn, damals schon hab ich ein Dutzend MMOs angespielt und EQ2 war als Riesen-WoW-Konkurrent gehandelt worden.

Das Problem ist halt, das man genau dieses Gefuehl bei einem neuen MMO haben will, wie damals bei WoW...kurz anspielen...fasziniert sein....alle anderen MMOs abmelden....Tage lang nur noch das spielen weil es einen fasziniert. AoC zum Beispiel hab ich angespielt.....nach 4 Stunden war ich so genervt und gelangweilt das ich es fast wieder geloescht haette...gab ihm dann ne 2te Chance...wieder gelangweilt, Box nem Freund geschenkt. Also meiner Meinung nach wird sich der Erfolg oder Misserfolg bei WAR in den ersten 2 Wochen abzeichnen. Entweder die schaffen es, den Spielern etwas cooles neues zu zeigen, so das man "Oooh cool" vor seinem PC raunt....oder es wird nen failure wie AoC. Mundpropaganda geht sehr schnell und wenn alle ersten Eindruecke negativ sind wird daraus nix werden. Sind sie allerdings positiv, dann kann es nen Riesenerfolg werden, zumal momentan kein vernuenftiges PvP-Spiel auf dem Markt existiert.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Doch, kann man ^^ Aber das jetzt zu erklären würde die NDA brechen, tu du es doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spieler gegen Spieler ist etwas anderes als die immergleichen Raidencounter von WoW. Weiß man einmal, wie der funktioniert, kann man nach Schema-F immer wieder gleich vorgehen. Spieler sind unberechenbar.

Aber mit dir zu diskutieren hat keinen Sinn. Du gibst Wissen vor, welches du nicht besitzt. Siehe Falschaussagen bezüglich WAR. ^^


----------



## Fabi_an (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Das beste sind ja die Leute die glauben, dass man im Endcontent von WAR mehr Abwechslung hat.. da wird es genauso auf ein paar Instanzen, Hauptstädteraids, BGs und Burgen einnehmen rauslaufen, eben wie in jedem MMO.
> 
> Das was Ich in der Beta sehe (mimimi NDA) gefällt mir persönlich garnicht. Kämpfe dauern mit manchen Klassen Äonen, die angepriesenen Public Quests bestehen später auch nur noch aus 20 davon killen >30 davon killen >4 elite killen>boss. Und allein dieses "Ihr werdet allein durch PvP leveln können!" Nur blöd, dass man im Tier1 Gebiet direkt mal von Level 12 Spielern umgehauen wird, sobald man die PvP-Region betritt.
> WAR ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Sei es durch die leeren Versprechungen der Entwickler, dem verfrühten Release oder der Community die teilweise schon den Fanboyismus mancher WoWler übersteigt.
> ...


Hmm, leere Behauptung.

Oder kannst du da irgendwie beiweißen, was du, angeblich, in der Beta erlebt hast?

Selbst wenn, wäre das nur dein persönlicher Eindruck.
Gib doch jedem die Chance,sich das Spiel anzusehen, wenn es draußen ist.


----------



## meyster77 (5. August 2008)

> Das was Ich in der Beta sehe (mimimi NDA) gefällt mir persönlich garnicht. Kämpfe dauern mit manchen Klassen Äonen, die angepriesenen Public Quests bestehen später auch nur noch aus 20 davon killen >30 davon killen >4 elite killen>boss. Und allein dieses "Ihr werdet allein durch PvP leveln können!" Nur blöd, dass man im Tier1 Gebiet direkt mal von Level 12 Spielern umgehauen wird, sobald man die PvP-Region betritt.


Einfach mal dumme Behauptung aufstellen, obwohl man keine Ahnung hat. Im Tier 1 Gebiet von Level 12 Spielern angegfriffen werden, ja ne ist klar. Wahrscheinlich willst du uns noch sagen, das du in der Beta bist oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. August 2008)

Wen interessiert es ob das Spiel bekannt ist ? Also mir ist sowas egal.
Ein Spiel braucht keinen Hype oder muss als Trend gelten damit ich es spiele. Solange es mir Spass macht und sich noch ein paar andere finden denen es auch spass macht ist alles im grünen Bereich. 1 voller Server würde mir zumindest reichen.

Und wer ist Schuld, dass alles mit WoW verglichen wird ? Die Entwickler oder die Spieler ?
Mythic hat mehr als häufig gesagt, dass sie nicht mit WoW verglichen werden wollen.... die Leute machen es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Doch, kann man ^^ Aber das jetzt zu erklären würde die NDA brechen, tu du es doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






meyster77 schrieb:


> Einfach mal dumme Behauptung aufstellen, obwohl man keine Ahnung hat. Im Tier 1 Gebiet von Level 12 Spielern angegfriffen werden, ja ne ist klar. Wahrscheinlich willst du uns noch sagen, das du in der Beta bist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geil, wie sich alle auf dieses "falsche" Levelcap stürzen. Nur komisch dass keiner die anderen Kritikpunkte beurteilt, doch nicht etwa weil diese Falschaussagen richtig sind oder? Und Spieler gegen Spieler ist anders, ja? Mal schauen wie du das siehst nachdem du dass zehnte mal die Hauptstadt eingenommen hast, das 20te mal den gleichen Turm gegen die gleichen Spieler verteidigt hast. Schon grandios dass ihr allen Kritikern WoW-Fanboyismus vorwerft (obwohl die hälfte wahrscheinlich nichtmal WoW spielt) und selbst aber gaaaaaaanz neutral seid.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Tannenbernie, ich spiele das Tabletop selber nicht, und viele andere zb, in meiner Gilde haben ebenfalls keine einzige Figur zuhause *g*

Insofern denke ich nicht, dass Warhammer allein von den TT Fans zu leben gedenkt...diese werden im Finalen Spiel eher die minderheit sein.

Auch in WoW kennen die meisten Spieler nicht die gesamte Story der Spielwelt (Soweit es mich betrifft, ich weiss noch wie ich im Keller hockte, und meinen Uralt P.C. mit neuen DOS Virtual RAM Einstellungen dem Elektronischen Infarkt nehegebracht habe, als ich versuchte WC1 zum laufen zu bringen *g*)

Dein letzter Absatz ist übrigens Klasse, und spiegelt absolut meine Meinung wieder. W.A.R wird einen schweren Start haben, und von Anfang an überzeugen müssen um erfolgreich zu sein. Aber wenn es das gegen diese Konkurrenz schafft, dann wird es nicht nur erfolgreich, sondern absolut Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. August 2008)

Hört doch einfach mal alle mit dem WAR vs. WOW gescheisse auf -.-

Was Hunsorr sagt kann schon zutreffen.

Aber da WOW aus famen besteht muss man auch 20 mal in eine Instanz rein oder man muss 20 mal den selben Boss besiegen.

In den BG´s trifft man auch oft auf die selben.


----------



## Realtec (5. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Hoffe darauf das WAR wie ein WOW für PVP Spieler wird. Das Potential hätte es auf jedenfall. Zumindest wenn Mythic das Warhammer Universum komplett ausschöpft ist genug Stoff da um etwa 25 Jahre das Spiel laufen zu lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn es wie WoW wird dann wärsn grund das spiel in die tonne zu drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wenn du lust hast auf ein 2 tasten spiel dann bitte :O
und daoc mit wow zu vergleichen geht ja mal garnicht X.x außer das es ein "rpg" ist hat das beides nichts miteinander zu tun


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Hört doch einfach mal alle mit dem WAR vs. WOW gescheisse auf -.-
> 
> Was Hunsorr sagt kann schon zutreffen.
> 
> ...


Was andere habe ich nicht behauptet. Es ist nur schwachsinnig zu behaupten, dass WAR eine längere Langzeitmotivation hat als WoW. Obwohl man da im Endeffekt auch immer das gleiche tut.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Wenn dir doch die NDA egal ist, dann lass doch mal was raus, außer deine MEinung vom Spiel.
PvP geht ab Level 1, aber da du deinen Account bestimmt verkauft hast oder bei einem Freund mal reingeguckt hast, kannst du den momentanen Stand nicht beurteilen.
Es gibt keine Instanzen im klassischen Sinne. Die bisher bekannten Dungeons sind open-World Dungeons. Bosse sind instanziert, um Kill Stealing zu unterbinden.
Die "paar" BGs (BG als gängige WoW-Abkürzung sollte dir ja bekannt sein, darum die Schlussfolgerung, du kommst von da) dürften auch beschäftigen. Sind immerhin 10 mal soviele wie in WoW.
Burgen einnehmen, also wenn 100 gegen 100 und mehr gegeneinander kämpfen, und einem womöglich die Burg gerade noch gehört, empfindest du als langweilig? Dann ist WAR für dich nichts, aber erzähl doch nicht irgendeinen unfundierte Blödsinn.

Du hast soviel Ahnung von WAR wie ich von Physik, ein paar Grundlagen, aber ansonsten absolut nichts...


----------



## Stancer (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Geil, wie sich alle auf dieses "falsche" Levelcap stürzen. Nur komisch dass keiner die anderen Kritikpunkte beurteilt, doch nicht etwa weil diese Falschaussagen richtig sind oder? Und Spieler gegen Spieler ist anders, ja? Mal schauen wie du das siehst nachdem du dass zehnte mal die Hauptstadt eingenommen hast, das 20te mal den gleichen Turm gegen die gleichen Spieler verteidigt hast. Schon grandios dass ihr allen Kritikern WoW-Fanboyismus vorwerft (obwohl die hälfte wahrscheinlich nichtmal WoW spielt) und selbst aber gaaaaaaanz neutral seid.



Also in Daoc hat man das über Jahre gemacht und es war immer wieder aufs neue herausfordernd, denn jede Schlacht ist anders. Es gibt keine gescripteten Encounter, man kämpft gegen echte menschliche Gegner und in Daoc gings dabei noch nicht einmal um Items. Es ging um nicht und trotzdem traf man jeden Abend hunderte Spieler, die einfach spass in Massenschlachten haben wollten.

Mit dem Levelunterschied in den unteren BG´s stimmt übrigens dennoch nicht. Man wird nicht niedergemacht.... aber wartet einfach NDA ab.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

German Closed Beta Forum

Ankündigungen & Entwicklungsdiskussion
Wichtige Informationen und Diskussionen zur allgemeinen Entwicklung
Benutzeroberflächen-Feedback

3.2 Tastenbelegung
von Prokill
Heute 11:20 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	60 	1.258

Beta-Diskussionen
Diskussionen zu den Inhalten des Betatests
Fehlerberichte Allgemeines Feedback Kapitel und Karrieren: ZvG Kapitel und Karrieren: IvC Kapitel und Karrieren: HEvDE

Gildenwipe - welche Gilden...
von Lari
Heute 12:23 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	510 	9.344

Fokusserver-Diskussionen
Diskussionen zu den Tests auf dem Fokusserver

Mythics Entscheidung zu den...
von Lari
29/07/2008 09:04 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	2 	247

Gilden & Community Diskussionen

Gilden-Einladungen...
von Amokexe
Heute 09:57 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	35 	604

Einsendungen

[Bild] Chaos is coming!
von Illunaghor
Heute 08:21 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	53 	392

Bugmans Brauerei
Off Topic

NDA Lift = Beta Forum zu?
von Montgommery
Heute 12:19 Gehe zum letzten Beitrag
	119 	13.215


Inhalt des Betaforums. Beweis genug?


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

Dann frag ich mich trotzdem, wieso du soviel Halbwissen zur Schau trägst?!
Ich weiß nicht, seit wann du dabei bist, aber ich glaube du hast das End-Game noch nicht einmal gesehen.


----------



## Exo1337 (5. August 2008)

Galgameth schrieb:


> Warhammer wird scheitern wie alle anderen MMO's. WoW ist und bleibt the one and only!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau wegen solchen Aussagen gibt es den Begriff WoW-Fanboy überhaupt.  aber dazu großartig was zu sagen ist reine Zeitverschwendung




Hunsorr schrieb:


> Geil, wie sich alle auf dieses "falsche" Levelcap stürzen. Nur komisch dass keiner die anderen Kritikpunkte beurteilt, doch nicht etwa weil diese Falschaussagen richtig sind oder? Und Spieler gegen Spieler ist anders, ja? Mal schauen wie du das siehst nachdem du dass zehnte mal die Hauptstadt eingenommen hast, das 20te mal den gleichen Turm gegen die gleichen Spieler verteidigt hast. Schon grandios dass ihr allen Kritikern WoW-Fanboyismus vorwerft (obwohl die hälfte wahrscheinlich nichtmal WoW spielt) und selbst aber gaaaaaaanz neutral seid.



Mein lieber Hunsorr wenn sich numal Posts wie der oben zitierte mit deinem ersten Post in diesem Thread vermischen, fällt es einem numal schwer neutral zu bleiben. Und das meine ich nicht in Bezug  auf das Spiel, nein, ich meine damit ganz allein den Kommentar selbst. Denn nach vielen, vielen sinn- und argumentlosen Posts mancher User (die eben auch größtenteils aus einer gewissen Community kommen) entwickelt sich wie eine allergische Reaktion auf eben diese (wie zum Beispiel ein Niesen oder etwas in der Art). In dem Sinne.

HATSCHI!

exo


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

oben NDA bruch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Soviel Halbwissen aka einmal nen falsches Levelcap.
Klar kann man PvP ab Stufe 1 machen... aber effektiv? Fehlanzeige. Und Burgen einnehmen schön und gut, nur mit welche Motivation? Hauptstädte zu belagern und was ist wenn man alle Items hat (blablub Items sind keine Motivation, ne ist klar), dann wird doch sowieso nur noch halbherzig rumgezergt.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Das beste sind ja die Leute die glauben, dass man im Endcontent von WAR mehr Abwechslung hat.. da wird es genauso auf ein paar Instanzen, Hauptstädteraids, BGs und Burgen einnehmen rauslaufen, eben wie in jedem MMO.



Was er hier sagt stimmt schon...nur ganz ehrlich, mehr erwarte ich auch nicht von einem MMORPG ... zumindest nicht, solange ich mir vor dem Spielen nicht ein kabel in den Hinterkopf stecken muss  *g*
Die Frage ist, wie es aufbereitet wird...ist es so wie WoW Classic, dann ist es schwierig etwas zu erreichen, bzw. etwas zu erreichen erfordert Spielskill, und man freut sich über den Prograss des eigenen Avatars.
Ist es so wie WoW TBC, dh. etwas zu erreichen ist nichts anderes mehr als ein endloser Zeitaufwand, aber ohne besondere Anforderungen zu stellen (Heromarkenitems, Arenasets, BG Sets) dann verkommt es zu einem endlosen Grindgame, bei dem man sich nicht über Progress freut, sondern nur immer den nächsten Herbeisehn, und sich ärgert wenns nciht schnell genug geht.




> Das was Ich in der Beta sehe (mimimi NDA) gefällt mir persönlich garnicht. Kämpfe dauern mit manchen Klassen Äonen, die angepriesenen Public Quests bestehen später auch nur noch aus 20 davon killen >30 davon killen >4 elite killen>boss. Und allein dieses "Ihr werdet allein durch PvP leveln können!" Nur blöd, dass man im Tier1 Gebiet direkt mal von Level 12 Spielern umgehauen wird, sobald man die PvP-Region betritt.


Dass ein Sigmarpriester länger braucht, um einem Mob 2000 hp rauszuhauen als ein Hexenjäger, oder ein Magus ist aber auch klar...Healerklasse macht weniger dmg als Dmg Klasse. Auf diese Weise kommen vielleicht mal ein paar Spieler von dem Gedanken "Hmm, ich mach alles Solo" weg, und denken "Hm, besser ich such mir ne Gruppe"
Übrigens, schonmal mit einem Druiden in WoW bis lvl 20 gelevelt? Die ersten 10 level trinkst du Wasser nach jedem 2ten Mob, und die nächsten 10 lvl darfst du dann Gegner kaputtanken...also erzähl mir was von "Äonen" ^^
Punkto PvP...hier gilt wieder derselbe Gedanke wie fürs Mobkillen...wer glaubt alles Solo machen zu müssen wird zwar auch irgendwann 40 sein, aber einen verdamt schweren Stand haben. RvR ist nunmal Gruppenspiel.



> WAR ist für mich persönlich gestorben. Sei es durch die leeren Versprechungen der Entwickler, dem verfrühten Release oder der Community die teilweise schon den Fanboyismus mancher WoWler übersteigt.



Selten eine so schöne MMO Comm. erlebt wie bei W.A.R Leere Versprechungen...kannst du da etwas genauer werden? Und der Releasetermin steht seit Monaten für EA fest...warum du ihn als verfrüht bezeichnest kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



> So, lasset das flamen beginnen.




Keine Chance. Argumentation und Diskussion sind meine Werkzeuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Hunsorr schrieb:


> Soviel Halbwissen aka einmal nen falsches Levelcap.
> Klar kann man PvP ab Stufe 1 machen... aber effektiv? Fehlanzeige. Und Burgen einnehmen schön und gut, nur mit welche Motivation? Hauptstädte zu belagern und was ist wenn man alle Items hat (blablub Items sind keine Motivation, ne ist klar), dann wird doch sowieso nur noch halbherzig rumgezergt.



Soweit es mich betrifft, ich habe in WoW Classic jeden Tag mehrere Stunden in Alterac Valley verbracht, obwohl ich keine der Rufbelohnungen gebraucht habe (Bis auf die Shadowdmg Offhand, aber die hatte ich schon lang), und mein Equip wesentlich besser war, als die Rang 13 PvP Sets und die Rang 14 Waffen. (Ja, damals gabs noch das Rangsystem *g*)
Ich spiele MMOs aus Spass an der Freude, und nicht weil ich Items hinterherjage...ich hatte mich in BWL und AQ gut Equippt, und wollte jetzt in AV zeigen was ich draufhabe, und das hat mir sehr grossen Spass gemacht.
Ergo gibt es auch ohne der Itemhatz ständog eins draufzusetzen sauermotivation. Wenn das jemand anders sieht, dann ist W.A.R das flasche Spiel für ihn/sie.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Siehst du Lord Aresius, genau wegen solchem Mist, der aus dem WoW Forum rüberschwappt, bin ich inzwischen so empfindlich. Wenn dein Grabstein als Scherz gedacht war, *entschuldige ich mich hiermit ausdrücklich bei dir, Lord Aresius, für meine ungerechtfertigte und potentiell beleidigende Aussage*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag mal so, ebenso gut hätte ein WAR fan in einem Thread namens " was wird aus WoW wenn WAR draussen ist ? " einen Grabstein posten können. Ich hätte selbst geschmunzelt und gegrinst und dann sowas wie " Gibt ja optimistische Spieler bei WAR " gepostet *g*

Ich les hier nur mit um mal zu schauen was zukünftige WAR Spieler von sich geben. Irgendwo findet sich immer mal eine Vorlage für WoW Spieler, die verwandelt werden möchte *g*
also von daher, nix schlimmes meinerseits.

Von mir aus können 10 Millionen Spieler mehr WAR spielen in Zukunft als WoW. Es wird sich bei mir nix dran ändern das ich weiterhin WoW-Spieler sein werde.
Ich habe zu WAR absolut kein Bezug, weder durch das Tabletop noch Bücher etc.

Von daher ist es für mich überhaupt keine Konkurrenz zu WoW.


Ich find nur das Geflame, das WoW sterben wird und WAR so megasuperhypertoll sein wird und WoW überholt, ebenfalls ziemlich daneben. Da muss man dann als WoW - Fan auch mal gegensteuern.


----------



## Healor (5. August 2008)

Was meint ihr, wenn man schon seit langem das Tabletop spielt ist man dann eher enttäuscht von Warhammer Online oder nicht?

Ich persönlich habe ziemlich hohe Erwartungen da ich seit ca 10 Jahren das Tabletop spiele und recht gut informiert bin über alle Rassen, Klassen und die Geschichte rund um die Welt von Warhammer. Deshalb habe ich eigentlich ziemlich hoher Erwartungen an das Spiel (ja ich weiss, bei MMOs ist das immer mit vorsicht zu genießen)


----------



## Havamal (5. August 2008)

Ich erinner mich zurüch an die Schlachten in Nagrand um die kleine Stadt in der Mitte!Soviel Spass hatte ich sonst nirgends seid BC!War da schon ziemlich im Raid trott wieder drinnen und sobald man im Raidkreislauf drin ist, ist eh alles vorbei!Raiden macht mir keinen Spass!Endlose Wellen von Trashmobs, dann dauernd dieselbe Strategie bei den Bossen und hoffen das mal was dropt was man brauchen könnnte!

Das einzige was mir Spass machte in Wow war Arena und das war doch schon sehr simpel!
Battlegrounds waren nach ner Zeit einfach langweillig und da sie ausser Punkten und minderwertigen Loot nix brachten, hab ich sie auch nimer gespielt!
Da in WAR RvR auch Pve Inhalte freischaltet, bin ich sicher ,dass so schnell keine Langeweille aufkommt!


----------



## Gutebesserung (5. August 2008)

Na ich warte mal ab was WAR so werden wird. Bevor ich nicht selber es in der Hand halte kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Hoffe auf das beste und das es gut wird. 

Bis dahin eben ruhig bleiben und Gnome fressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Soviel Halbwissen aka einmal nen falsches Levelcap.
> Klar kann man PvP ab Stufe 1 machen... aber effektiv? Fehlanzeige. Und Burgen einnehmen schön und gut, nur mit welche Motivation? Hauptstädte zu belagern und was ist wenn man alle Items hat (blablub Items sind keine Motivation, ne ist klar), dann wird doch sowieso nur noch halbherzig rumgezergt.



Woher willst du das wissen? Woher nimmst du dir heraus die Motivation von so vielen alleinig bestimmen zu können? Woher willst DU wissen was für ANDERE die Motivation an Schlachten ist? 
Mir sind Items egal... ich nehme das was ich so kriegen kann und gut, der Rest wird auf den Schlachtfeldern ausgetragen weil es mehr Spaß macht einem unvorhersehbaren, irrationalen, irregulären Gegner gegenüber zu stehen und dabei dann die Richtige Taktik für unsere Armee ausgetüftelt zu haben...
Du kannst mich nun Geek oder Nerd nennen aber mach das gerne, erstmal Gegner beobachten, Stützpunkte ausfindig machen, Taktiken überlegen und dann mit überragender Macht zuschlagen...


----------



## Evereve (5. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich erinner mich zurüch an die Schlachten in Nagrand um die kleine Stadt in der Mitte!Soviel Spass hatte ich sonst nirgends seid BC!War da schon ziemlich im Raid trott wieder drinnen und sobald man in dem raid kreislauf drin ist istg eh alles vorbei!Raiden macht mir keinen Spass!Endlose welen von Trashmobs, dann dauernd dieselbe Strategie bei den Bossen und hoffen das mal was dropt was man brauchen könnnte!




Kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Mir hat Raiden an sich schon gefallen. Aber sobald eine Instanz einmal leer war wurde es langweilig. Ewig lang Tk, monatelang BT bis jeder sein Zeug hat, dann hören wieder Leute auf, man stattet die Neuen aus usw. 
Langweiliger Trash, langweiliger Boss, Uiiii schon wieder Dropp X, dafür zum 20. mal kein Y, --> noch öfter in die Instanz. 
Dieses Konzept ist an sich irgendwie logisch, aber trotzdem auf Dauer super langweilig. 
Als ich merkte, dass die Raidabende weniger Spaß als eher Pflichttermine wurden, hab ich aufgehört, da ich meine Lebenszeit sinnvoller nützen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

@Sorzzara

Natürlich, mehr erwarte ich auch nicht von einem MMO, aber zu behaupten dass andere es im Endcontent abwechslungsreicher haben ist Schwachfug.

Lustig ist ja, dass der Sigmapriester noch recht annehmbar ist, viel schlimmer sind die Tankklassen die trotz 3 Meter Zweihändern nichts hinbekommen.

Ich rede nicht von der Nettigkeit oder Ettiquette (wird das so geschrieben? kA), sondern von (meinem neuen Lieblingsnerdwort) Fanboyismus.
Verfrühter Release.. ich finde schon. 2 Monate später und das geschehen würde sich nicht nur auf ein Gebiet konzentrieren sondern auf alle 3.
Ebenso Optimierung des Codes, es kann ja nicht sein, dass ein Spiel was auf niedrigen Einstellungen schlechter aussieht als vergleichbare, ältere MMOs auf maximalen Details mehr Ressourcen frisst.

Naja, mit Argumentationen bin Ich auch einverstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"




Das stimmt schon, nur ist das jetzt eben auch schon über 3 Jahre her, die Spieler sind heutzutage eben etwas anderes gewohnt, und erwarten dass sie ein möglichst Bugfreies Spiel haben, *auch wenn das so gut wie unmöglich ist*. Was man WoW allerdings lassen muss dass sie es geschafft haben ihre Erweiterung (BC) so gut wie ohne Bugs (zumindest bin ich über fast keine gestolpert) raus zu bringen.
Wenn die Spieler von heute einfach mehr Rücksicht nehmen würden und den Spielen erstmal eine gewisse Anlaufzeit (1 Jahr +) geben würden und das flamen direkt am Anfang unterlassen würden dann wäre es garnicht so schlimm wie es von außen aussieht. Natürlich müssen die Produzenten auch etwas mit der Zeit mitgehen, sowas wie WoW bei Release (Bugtechnisch gesehn) würde heute beim besten Willen keiner spielen wollen, siehe Vanguard......

Das is meine Meinung zu dem Thema, sowohl Spieler als auch Produzenten müssen etwas mehr Rücksicht nehmen, und die Firmen sollten die Entwicklerteams nicht vorantreiben wegen dem Geld, das geht auch immer schief.........

LG IQ


----------



## meyster77 (5. August 2008)

> Ich find nur das Geflame, das WoW sterben wird und WAR so megasuperhypertoll sein wird und WoW überholt, ebenfalls ziemlich daneben. Da muss man dann als WoW - Fan auch mal gegensteuern.



Könntest du das mit einem Zitat beweisen? Sorry aber solche Flames sind mir neu. Das Wow wegen War sterben wird, hat glaub ich noch keiner beheauptet. Ich glaube, das sind eher deine tiefen Ängste, die da zum Vorschein kommen. Aber keine Angst WoW wird nicht sterben, sondern alle anderen Onlinespiele überdauern.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen? Woher nimmst du dir heraus die Motivation von so vielen alleinig bestimmen zu können? Woher willst DU wissen was für ANDERE die Motivation an Schlachten ist?
> Mir sind Items egal... ich nehme das was ich so kriegen kann und gut, der Rest wird auf den Schlachtfeldern ausgetragen weil es mehr Spaß macht einem unvorhersehbaren, irrationalen, irregulären Gegner gegenüber zu stehen und dabei dann die Richtige Taktik für unsere Armee ausgetüftelt zu haben...
> Du kannst mich nun Geek oder Nerd nennen aber mach das gerne, erstmal Gegner beobachten, Stützpunkte ausfindig machen, Taktiken überlegen und dann mit überragender Macht zuschlagen...


Natürlich gilt dass nicht für alle, aber sicherlich für den Großteil.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

meyster77 schrieb:


> Könntest du das mit einem Zitat beweisen? Sorry aber solche Flames sind mir neu. Das Wow wegen War sterben wird, hat glaub ich noch keiner beheauptet. Ich glaube, das sind eher deine tiefen Ängste, die da zum Vorschein kommen. Aber keine Angst WoW wird nicht sterben, sondern alle anderen Onlinespiele überdauern.


Ach komm bitte. Die einen schreien, WoW ist so scheiße geworden, endlich kommt WAR raus, WoW wird einige Spieler verlieren, weil die alle WAR spielen werden etc...

Guck doch einfach mal hier durchs Forum.

Ich hab keine Ängste das WoW ausstirbt, und wenn nur noch 100 Spieler auf meinem Server sind, dann soll mir das auch recht sein, so besteht jedenfalls eine große Chance, das der Anteil an Idioten sehr gering ausfällt *g*


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ängste das WoW ausstirbt, und wenn nur noch 100 Spieler auf meinem Server sind, dann soll mir das auch recht sein, so besteht jedenfalls eine große Chance, das der Anteil an Idioten sehr gering ausfällt *g*


Oder umso komprimierter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meyster77 (5. August 2008)

Es schreien sehr viele das WoW scheiße ist, obwohl es eigentlich ja ein gutes Spiel ist, aber keiner schreit das es sterben wird!


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

MIST jetzt kann ich wieder nicht mitreden ich bin mit der gilde an kara hängengeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( peinlich ,peinlich )

und die kleine stadt in nagrand war für mich immer uninterresant ( nix los ) 

ich hoff einfach das man in warhammer online auch ohne die "beste" rüstung in RvR ne chance hatt und das es möglich ist nen teil vom "highlvlzeug" auch ohne diesen enormen zeitaufwand zu sehen ( ich will nichmal das man die möglichkeit hatt alles zu sehen aber wennigstens nen teil ( so 60 % )


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> @Sorzzara
> 
> Natürlich, mehr erwarte ich auch nicht von einem MMO, aber zu behaupten dass andere es im Endcontent abwechslungsreicher haben ist Schwachfug.
> 
> ...



Naja, was will man machen, in Bezug auf die "Tötungsgeschwindigkeit" der Tanks...in W.A.R herrscht eben eine sehr Klare Rollendefinition der einzelnen Klassen...einTank bleibt ein Tank bleibt ein Tank. Wäre es anders, so gäbe es die Möglichkeit einen Nahkämpfer mit unheimlicher Survivability UND hohem dmg Output zu kreiren, und das wäre für die Balance verheerend ^^
Das Fanboysyndrom greift um sich, da geb ich dir recht...und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Es gibt Anti W.A.R - Flamer, es gibt Anti WoW - Flamer, und dazwischen die generellen Flamer die einfach nur ihren Postcount erhöhen und möglichst viele Leute anpinkeln wollen. Drittere waren schon immer da, solange es Foren gibt. Aber die Sache mit den Fanboys..auf beiden Seiten ist auch bei mir was wo ich mir aufs Hirn greife *G*

Bezugnehmend auf den Release...ich persönlich kann damit, dass zum Release nur zwei Hauptstädte drin sind besser leben, als wenn ich noch warten müsste...wobei es gar nicht sicher wäre, laut MJC, dass sie es innerhalb von 2 Monaten schaffen würden den Content reinzubringen.

Thema Code...da kann ich mich nicht äussern da ich nicht in der Beta bin, nur soviel...wenn ich W.A.R soweit runterregeln kann dass es schon schlecht aussieht find ich das ganz gut, kann ja auch sein, dass mir mal mein Desktop PC abraucht und ich auf meinem Büroarbeitstauglichem Laptop weiterzocken muss, dessen Graka bei 2xAnisotropischem Filter schon nach 3 Minuten den jämmerlichen Hitztod stirbt ^^
Und naja, dass es auf Maximalen Details mehr Ressourcen frisst als zb. HdRO ist auch klar, immerhin ist es eine modernere Engine die da arbeitet.


----------



## Havamal (5. August 2008)

Ja das war ja das Problem!Im meinen ganzen 6 Monaten Bc, war da genau 1 mal was los, zum Glück war ich da dabei!

Ich finde Düsterbruch war die wirklich beste Instanz in Wow! 3 Flügel was ja eigentlich erst in Bc modern wurde! Interessante Quest vor allem in der Bibliothek, zu Schade das einige nicht weitergeführt wurden, bzw erst in BWl in ihren Abschluss fanden! 

Gerne erinner ich mich an meine Tage als Ogerkönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunsorr (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Thema Code...da kann ich mich nicht äussern da ich nicht in der Beta bin, nur soviel...wenn ich W.A.R soweit runterregeln kann dass es schon schlecht aussieht find ich das ganz gut, kann ja auch sein, dass mir mal mein Desktop PC abraucht und ich auf meinem Büroarbeitstauglichem Laptop weiterzocken muss, dessen Graka bei 2xAnisotropischem Filter schon nach 3 Minuten den jämmerlichen Hitztod stirbt ^^
> Und naja, dass es auf Maximalen Details mehr Ressourcen frisst als zb. HdRO ist auch klar, immerhin ist es eine modernere Engine die da arbeitet.



Du verstehst das falsch.
Es sieht auf niedrigen Details schlechter aus als zBsp. WoW, oder GW auf Maximalen Details, frisst aber gleichzeitig mehr Ressourcen. Was das auf Maximalen Details bedeutet will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

So schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.
Mein Rechner packt alles auf High ruckelfrei. Und mein Rechner ist im Mittelfeld anzusiedeln.
Also zwischen WoW und WAR liegen grafiktechnisch Welten.
Ich finds eher komisch, wenn ich WoW auf High stelle, wieviel Ressourcen das frisst, und wieviel Frames da am Ende rumkommen ^^
CS:S 170 FPS auf High, WoW 120 FPS auf High 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Ich bezieh mich da jetzt mal auf die Offengelegten Hardwareanforderunge des Spiels wenn ich sage dass ich mir in Punkte des Hardwarehungers von W.A.R keine Sorgen machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*verliebt zu der summenden Maschine unter meinem Schreibtisch schiel*


----------



## Ascían (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch.
> Es sieht auf niedrigen Details schlechter aus als zBsp. WoW, oder GW auf Maximalen Details, frisst aber gleichzeitig mehr Ressourcen. Was das auf Maximalen Details bedeutet will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen



Ist bei HdRO doch auch so - eigentlich sind solche High-End-Engines auch nicht darauf ausgelegt, mit 'very low' settings gespielt zu werden, dann wird's hässlich. Allerdings verbrauchen sie auch nicht viel mehr Ressourcen auf High als auf Low, ausser vielleicht RAM und Prozessorleistung. Es wird eh wieder so kommen wie bei HdRO, die Besitzer von Schrott-PC lästern wieder über 'Lag', der im eigentlichen Sinne kein Lag, sondern Überlastung ihrer Systeme ist, und die High-End-Besitzer halten dagegen, alles laufe perfekt.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Also erstmal wollte ich ganz kurz auf das ganz am anfang angesprochene thema mit den städten zurückkommen Es wurde gesagt, dass die Städte sehr schnell nachgeliefert werden sollen....immoment sind sie auf dem stand der wow städte (nichts gegenn wow ich habe es selber gespielt also jetzt nicht rummeckern) aber das reicht den Entwicklern nicht sie wollen die Stadt noch interaktiver gestalten...so also die beiden Städte sind noch nicht ferteig werdne aber per patch anchgeliefert noch bevor viele 40 sein werden......

So jetzt mal zu dem thema mit WoW und WAR ich persöhnlich glaube nicht das WAR die Spieler von WoW holt aber das ist auch gut so.......
WoW ist einfach ein total einfaches spiel in dem alles aber wirklich alles leicht ist. Es ist an sich einfach total anspruchslos...Mein kleiner Bruder ist 8 jahre alt und kann WoW ohne probleme spielen und hatte nach 1 stunde spielzeit das komplette konzept raus er war nach kurzer zeit 70.... ich meine ist ja schöön wenn auch so junge spieler spaß an wow haben aber das zeigt doch dass es jetzt nicht so sehr anspruchsvoll ist.
WAR wird hoffentlich nicht zu anspruchsvoll aber es sollte ein bischen anspruchsvoller werden weil sonst ist es einfach zu leicht...aber selbst wenn es wird spaß machen davon bin ich überzeugt.
Und ich finde es sehr gut, dass es bei WAR nicht so sehr auf die rüstung ankommt sondern mehr auf das können das spieler weil würde die stärke des Chars wie bei wow zu 80% von der Rüstung abhängig sien laufen später alle mit der sleben rüsung rum...ist doch doof....und das ist ja auch das ziel der Entwickler sie wollen ja das jeder spieler andersaussieht das bewirkt ja allein schon das system mit den trophäen

Das ist meine persöhnliche Meinung....sollen doch die WoW spieler wieter bei WoW bleiben ist ihr gutes Recht aber ich finde es Unsportlich sich abzuschotten und zu sagen..."Nee WoW ist am besten die anderen spiel brauche ich mir nicht angucken sind sowieso nicht so gut"....Und das man ein neues Spiel nicht mit der Bug freiheit von eine 3 jahre altenn spiel vergleich kann ist ja wohl klar. da mir selbst bei WoW noch am llaufenden Band bugs auffallen die oft tödlich sind.

mfg Sanschi


----------



## Byrok (5. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> ...Mein kleiner Bruder ist 8 jahre alt und kann WoW ohne probleme spielen und hatte nach 1 stunde spielzeit das komplette konzept raus er war nach kurzer zeit 70....



das kannste einem erzählen, der heu frisst ... schwachsinn sondergleichen ... abgesehen davon, dass ich einem 8 jährigen das game net spielen ließe


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> das kannste einem erzählen, der heu frisst ... schwachsinn sondergleichen



Darf ich dich kurz mit dem zentralen Designkonzept von WoW - Classic vertraut machen, wie es in einem Gamestar Interwiev von Shane Dabiri (Oder so ähnlich) seines Zeichens Lead Designer von World of Warcraft dargelegt wurde:

Edit gratuliert mir grade, weil ich Namen noch auswenidig gewusst habe...Gott bin ich ein nerd *g* : http://www.wowwiki.com/Shane_Dabiri

Das Grossmutter Prinzip. Jeder Spielinhalt, dessen Sinn sich einer xbeliebigen Grossmutter des Designteams nicht innerhalb von 10 Minuten erschliesst, fliegt ersatzlos aus dem Spiel.

Meine Schwester war 9 Jahre alt, als ich sie zum ersten mal WoW Classic spielen hab lassen. Innerhalb einer Woche war sie auf lvl 29 und teilweise blau equippt.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. August 2008)

Was an sich aber nicht schlecht ist. Ich wette, einige der Leute, die sich nun etwas anspruchsvolleres wünschen als WoW, sind mit Blizzards MMORPG erst in das Genre eingestiegen. Man kann sagen was man will, aber nicht alle sind Flamer, Kiddies oder sonstige üble Gestalten, die mit WoW angefangen haben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Was die Grafik angeht (Achtung NDA-Bruch!), so läuft die WAR-Beta auf meiner 4 Jahre alten Mühle (P4 3,2GHz, 2 GB Ram, Radeon X800XT) nahezu flüssig und schaut richtig gut aus (Standradeinstellungen). Allerdings hatte ich erst RvR-Gefechte mit insgesamt ca. 16 Leuten verteilt auf beide Seiten, da hat es manchmal kurz gestockt. Aber nichts wildes.


----------



## Byrok (5. August 2008)

stelle mir gerade die frage, was eine ältere dame, welche des lesen´s und schreiben´s mächtig ist, mit einem kind zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ich wette, einige der Leute, die sich nun etwas anspruchsvolleres wünschen als WoW, sind mit Blizzards MMORPG erst in das Genre eingestiegen. Man kann sagen was man will, aber nicht alle sind Flamer, Kiddies oder sonstige üble Gestalten, die mit WoW angefangen haben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?



Vollkommen richtig. Ich bin auch erst mit WoW auf den Geschmack der MMORPGs gekommen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Blizz mich (bzw, meine finanzielle Unterstützung) auf ewig gepachtet hätte. Ich spiele einfach das was mir am meisten Spass macht *g*



Byrok schrieb:


> stelle mir gerade die frage, was eine ältere dame, welche des lesen´s und schreiben´s mächtig ist, mit einem kind zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welcher 8 oder neunjährige kann denn bitte nicht lesen und schreiben?
Ich bin mit...6 Jahren in die Volksschule gekommen und konnte breits sehr gut lesen, und (zumindest langsam) schreiben. Meinen ersten P.C. (Pentium 486er) hatte ich mit 7 Jahren.

Da meine kleine Schwester 10 Jahre jünger ist als ich, ist sie bereits in einer Zeit aufgewachsen, als bei uns in der Familie jeder einen Rechner hatte, und kam so schon sehr viel früher mit dem Medium Comuputer in Berührung.
Und im Umgang mit Computerspielen bezeichne ich eine Frau von 80+ Jahren, in deren Kindheit ein Auto etwas aussergewöhnliches war, und eine Neunjährige, die von Computern umgeben aufgewachsen ist, geistig als zumindest gleichwertig.


----------



## nipples (5. August 2008)

> Warum das jeder schreit? weiß ich nicht...ich denke viele haben was gegen aoc und schreien es jedem nach...dazu hat bestimmt von den leuten die schreien höchstens 40% wow am start gespielt.



Rofl, genau AoC ist eigendlich GANZ WENIG verbuggt. Es hat nur kurz nach Release zu viele Mütter beleidigt und deshalb wird es jetzt von den bösen Kritikern so richtig fertiggemacht.


----------



## Krondor (5. August 2008)

Hab selbst auch schon mit 7 Computer gespielt und mit 9 mein erstes einfaches Basic Programm geschrieben, davon abgesehen kenne ich auch 3 10 jährige die WoW spielen. Die machen zwar alle keine Runs auf Illidan aber das liegt glaube ich mehr daran, weil ihre Eltern sie nicht 24/7 (ist jetzt ne Übertreibung) WoW spielen lassen.

Aber einer von Ihnen ist immerhin schon mal in "The Eye" gewesen. Zwar nur einmal aber ist ja wurscht.


Zum Thema:
Ich denke einfach mal, dass wir abwarten müssen was wirklich passiert. Es ist nicht wirklich einfach solche Vorraussagen zu treffen.
Ich spekuliere einfach mal darauf, dass WAR nenn sehr interessanten PvP (RvR) Teil bekommen wird und dass das PvE kleiner ausfällt als bei WoW aber trotzdem mit Sicherheit interessant sein wird.

Ich kann allen Leuten auf jedenfall mal zustimmen die behaupten, dass das 200ste Alterac interessanter war als der 5te Run auf die gleiche Instanz. Zumindest gings mir so und ich war noch nie so ein richtiger PvP-Geek. Habs mehr zum Spaß gespielt.

Was ich mir von WAR erhoffe ist, dass es mir am Anfang eine ähnliche Spannung und Atmosphäre bietet wie WoW am Anfang, weil man die Welt etc. noch nicht kennt. Des Weiteren werde ich um das länger aufrecht zu erhalten möglichst wenig auf Item-/Instanzen-/Skillungs-Datenbanken vorbeizuschauen.
Des Weiteren erwarte ich mir spannende PvP Kämpfe auf den unzähligen Schlachtfeldern, nen lustiges Open-PvP und coole Public Quests....

Für mich ist da schon einiges dabei was ich bei WoW vermisst habe.....
Was somit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal (nennt man das so?) von WAR ist und es damit von WoW unterscheidet wodurch sie sehr wohl nebeneinander bestehen könnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Habs mir nicht nochmal durchgelesen bin auf der Arbeit. Deshalb könnt ihr Rechtschreibfehler etc. behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (5. August 2008)

Wie hier immer wieder 2 völlig unterschiedliche Spiele unter den dümmsten Umständen die man sich derzeitig vostellen kann noch viel dümmer hin- und hergeflamed werden. 

Ich halte es bisweilen für etwas debil ein Spiel, welches noch nicht einmal erschienen ist, so zu in den Himmerl zu loben oder es jetz schon als Totgeburt zu bezeichnen. Und es permanent mit anderen Spielen jeglicher Art zu vergleichen ist auch eher schwachsinnig. Das wird den meisten Grafikfetischisten oder sonstig voreingenommenen Spielern schon das Spiel verderben. Man sollte ein neues Spiel auch als solches auf sich wirken lassen und es nicht von vornherrein mit anderen Spielen vergleichen oder gar gleichsetzen.

Ich kaufe mir auch keinen Hummer und beschwere mich dann, das der sich nicht fährt wie der Ferrari vom andern Händler.

mfg


----------



## Zachrid (5. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Mich interessiert Eure Meinung.Ich hab die Preorder erstmal geganceld.Hab hier zuviele MMO's liegen die ich nicht mehr spiele und die nicht mal die Verpackung wert waren in der sie stecken.


Es macht keinen Sinn sich über ein Spiel zu freuen, über das offiziell keine konkreten Aussagen getroffen werden (dürfen). 
Genau so wenig macht es Sinn es gleich komplett zu verdammen. 

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist das Vernünftigste was man tun kann, einfach skeptisch zu bleiben, bis das MMO mindestens ein halbes Jahr auf dem Markt ist und dann nochmal einen gesunden Blick darauf zu werfen. 

Wenn man sich über ein kommendes Spiel freut,  kann man davon enttäuscht sein. Wenn man aber erst einmal davon ausgeht, dass es potentieller Mist ist, es sich dann aber als gut herausstellt hat man nichts verloren... und wenn es wie erwartet Mist ist, kann man sich immer noch hinstellen und sagen, man hätte es geahnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das klingt vielleicht so, als hätte ich keine Freude mehr im Leben, aber wenn ich daran denke wie wenige Spiele mich in letzter Zeit positiv überrascht haben - eine sehr nervenschonende Einstellung.

Btw.
Ich verstehe so oder so nicht, was dieser Grabenkampf zwischen Befürwortern und Pessimisten von diesem MMO soll. Zwar lasse ich auch meistens negative Dinge über 'Warhamster Online' vom Stapel... aber das zum Teil auch, weil es sich einfach anbietet, wenn man betrachtet wie sich die allgemeine Erwartungshaltung zu diesem Spiel entwickelt hat und welche News dazu in den letzten Wochen veröffentlicht wurden. Keine der neueren Nachrichten die im Zusammenhang mit diesem Spiel standen, haben irgendwelche positiven Gedanken bei mir triggern können... Warum? 

Schauen wir uns doch mal an, was so gesagt wird:
_"Paul Barnett von 'Mythic' Entertainment, der gerade 'Warhammer: Online' macht gibt seine 11 Weisheiten zum Spieldesign preis." _

Was issn das für ne Pressemeldung? "Paul Barnett sagt Dinge, die ich mit gesunden Menschenverstand erschließen kann, aber nichts über das Spiel selbst" ? Das ist ein Lückenfüller, wenn man nicht weiß wie man das Preview noch voll bekommt, nachdem einem die Screenshots ausgegangen sind, aber keine Pressemeldung zu 'Warhammer Online'. 

Oder nehmen wir die Konferenz wo lang und Breit die teilweise hirnrissigen Achivements heruntergebetet wurden. Etwas wie "Au, mein Auge!" würde ich nun wirklich nicht als essenziell im Spieldesign betrachten...

Solche und andere Neuigkeiten, lassen den Eindruck entstehen, dass 'Mythic' zwar gerne über 'WAR' reden machen möchte... allerdings ohne etwas zu dem Spiel zu sagen. Dazu kommen dann noch die Neuigkeiten, wie die Content-Streichungen oder das Interview in dem der gute Herr sagt, er würde seinem Team abraten WoW zu spielen. Ich frage mich, wie man nicht skeptisch werden kann, wenn das einzige, was über dieses Spiel nach außen dringt, entweder nur negativ Nachrichten sind und gehaltloses 'Blabla'.

 Oder wie man Dinge wir die Contentstreichung schönreden kann... Ich meine hierbei, dass man statt: "Dann haben sie mehr Zeit den anderen Dingen den Feinschliff zu geben" ernsthaft sagt: "Es ist ja auch viel besser das die Städte herausgenommen wurden!". Solche 'Rosa Brillen'-Argumentationen lassen mich am menschlichen Wesen zweifeln... genau so übrigens, wie jemand der sagt: "Ich kenn jemanden, der kennt jemanden der kennt wieder jemanden, der hat mal bei wem gesessen der die Beta gespielt hat und meint WAR wäre scheiße."


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Was issn das für ne Pressemeldung? "Paul Barnett sagt Dinge, die ich mit gesunden Menschenverstand erschließen kann, aber nichts über das Spiel selbst" ? Das ist ein Lückenfüller, wenn man nicht weiß wie man das Preview noch voll bekommt, nachdem einem die Screenshots ausgegangen sind, aber keine Pressemeldung zu 'Warhammer Online'.



Und Pressemitteilungen wie "Wir haben 200 neue Waffen für Northrend designed" oder die neuesten Rüstungsansichten des Todesritters sind natürlich viel bessere Pressemeldungen ...

Oder einfach http://www.edge-online.com/news/blizzard-c...our-wow-players ... ich gebe gerne zu, dass der Informationsgehalt vieler Mythic Interviews, Podcasts, etc. teilweise nicht sehr hoch liegt...aber wenigstens wird hier nicht mit so beispielloser Arroganz das eigene Spiel als das beste der Welt, und alles andere als "Spielerdiebe" bezeichnet.


Davon mal ganz abgesehn gilt eben immer noch die NDA...und während der kannst du ausser ein paar Videos und Screens eben keine Detailinfos verlangen. Während der US closed Beta von WoW war sowas von Ruhe um das Spiel, dass man sich in Europa teilweise fragte, ob es noch existiert...die Infoflut während der EU Beta lag nur daran, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die NDA schon gefallen war.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (5. August 2008)

hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesenblabelsulb

ich finds intressant wie alle rumnörgeln wegen des vergleichs mit wow...
vergleichen kann man es nur bedingt wegen jahren von feintuning und content patches, und vergleiche hinken sowieso weil die meisten subjektiv geführt sind und aufgrund von ndas nichtmal alles weiß, und hören sagen zählt nicht als vergleich.
aber 3 jahre tuning und noch nicht released zu vergleichen ist immer lustig.
Schön reden und schlecht reden ist doch totaler unsinn.
es ist blöd das sie die städte noch nicht reinbringen weil sie die noch nicht fertig haben, es ist blöd das klassen weg sind weil sie zu gleich sind und sich in erster linie nur durchs aussehen unterscheiden.
Aber es ist besser sowas zuzugeben anstatt die leute blindlinks ins kalte feuer laufen zu lassen.
Die leute die wirklich diskutieren könnten dürfen nicht, und sich jetzt über alles aufzuregen oder alles schön zu reden bringt wirklich nichts, jeden tag nen neuen thread aufzumachen ob war nun besser oder schlechter als wow, mehr bugs oder weniger bugs hat, obs eine alternative zu wow ist....
Und mal ganz im ernst eine alternative zu WoW ist jedes mmorpg, da alternativen weder beinhalten das es besser noch das es schlechter ist.
Um zu beurteilen obs besser oder schlechter ist als wow muss man es 
1. selber gespielt haben
2. gilt diese meinung nur für einen selbst.

Jedem Menschen ist ein eigener Gedankenkomplex gegeben mit den man für sich selbst urteile bilden kann, ob einem Pressemeldungen gefallen oder ob nun mal wow oder war oder aoc oder l2 oder aion oder weiß buffed was sonst noch besser ist.
Es ist auch natürlich das erstmal viel versprochen wird was man einbringen will aber dann merkt, es klappt net verschieben wir das. Aber sich daran nun ein haar auszureißen. warum? Weil man die umsetzung erstmal abwarten muss.


----------



## Exo1337 (5. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht.
> Mein Rechner packt alles auf High ruckelfrei. Und mein Rechner ist im Mittelfeld anzusiedeln.
> Also zwischen WoW und WAR liegen grafiktechnisch Welten.
> Ich finds eher komisch, wenn ich WoW auf High stelle, wieviel Ressourcen das frisst, und wieviel Frames da am Ende rumkommen ^^
> ...




wieviel RAM hast du?^^ würd mich interessiern ob ich aufrüsten muss


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

@Zachrid

ich denke so wie du es beschrieben hast, denken viele von uns... auch ich. Vielen dank, du hast es hinbekommen die wichtigen Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen ohne das man den Eindruck bekommt, das es geflame ist.


----------



## Salute (5. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Soviel Halbwissen aka einmal nen falsches Levelcap.
> Klar kann man PvP ab Stufe 1 machen... aber effektiv? Fehlanzeige. Und Burgen einnehmen schön und gut, nur mit welche Motivation? Hauptstädte zu belagern und was ist wenn man alle Items hat (blablub Items sind keine Motivation, ne ist klar), dann wird doch sowieso nur noch halbherzig rumgezergt.




RvR macht man wegen der Reichspunkte und weniger wegen Items. Hoffentlich kennst du dich mit WoW besser aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talliostro (5. August 2008)

WAR ist nicht so schlecht, wie es gerne gemacht wird. Es ist spassig und fesselt und wird im Release wahrscheinlich noch nen tacken besser.

Und WoW ist nicht sooo gut, wie es gerne berichtet wird. Ich musste mich ja letztlich echt kaputtlachen, dass man aus "guckt mal, neue Frisuren beim Frisör mit dem Addon" ne Riesenmeldung macht und das wie die Offenbarung ansieht...

btw Tabula Rasa ist übrigends wirklich gut, entgegen anderweitiger Munkelungen.


----------



## Zachrid (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und Pressemitteilungen wie "Wir haben 200 neue Waffen für Northrend designed" oder die neuesten Rüstungsansichten des Todesritters sind natürlich viel bessere Pressemeldungen ...
> 
> Oder einfach http://www.edge-online.com/news/blizzard-c...our-wow-players ... ich gebe gerne zu, dass der Informationsgehalt vieler Mythic Interviews, Podcasts, etc. teilweise nicht sehr hoch liegt...aber wenigstens wird hier nicht mit so beispielloser Arroganz das eigene Spiel als das beste der Welt, und alles andere als "Spielerdiebe" bezeichnet.


Nein, auch das ist nicht wirklich eine gehaltvolle Pressemitteilung. Auf der anderen Seite gibt sie mehr Info, als teilweise bei 'Warhamster Online' um die Ecke kommt. Darüber hinaus finde ich keine Stelle in dem Interview, dass Morhaime etwas von 'stehlen' redet, es ist nur der Titel, den der Autor der News gegeben hat. ;einer Meinung nach ist die Aussage eher  "Es sind einige Spieler zu AoC gewechselt UND es sind 40% wieder zurückgekommen.... und das obwohl AoC 'nur' drei Monate draußen ist."

Aber es geht hier nicht darum, was andere über ihre Spiele sagen. 
Es geht  nur darum, was zu 'Warhammer Online' in den News stand. Es interessant: Man sagt etwas skeptisches über 'Warhamster' (oder ein beliebiges anderes MMO das heiß erwartet wird) und schon zeigen zwei Dutzend Arme in Richtung Blizzard und deren Besitzer rufen Laut: "Aber Blizzard hat/sagt/tut..." 

Was issn das für ne Argumentation? Die meisten von uns sollten doch mittlerweile wissen, dass Sätze wie "Aber Peter hat doch auch eine Fünf in Deutsch geschrieben!" die eigene Fehlleistung nicht besser dastehen lassen, oder?





Sorzzara schrieb:


> Davon mal ganz abgesehen gilt eben immer noch die NDA...und während der kannst du ausser ein paar Videos und Screens eben keine Detailinfos verlangen. Während der US closed Beta von WoW war sowas von Ruhe um das Spiel, dass man sich in Europa teilweise fragte, ob es noch existiert...die Infoflut während der EU Beta lag nur daran, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die NDA schon gefallen war.


Und? Das war ja nicht mein Argument. 
Gerade mit der Informationskontrolle schafft es 'Mythic' immer weniger die Leute von sich zu überzeugen. Auch auf die Gefahr hin 'WoW' zu verteidigen, aber wenn du selbst sagt, dass sie während der Beta die klappe gehalten haben, dann zeigt das doch, dass sie eben nicht versuchen (wie 'Mythic' jetzt) 'WoW' wie 'sauer Bier' unter die Leute zu bringen. 

Meine Kritik ist nicht, dass 'Mythic' nichts Relevantes über 'Warhammer Online' sagt... ...sonder meine Kritik ist, dass 'Mythic' immer wieder und wieder etwas sagt um 'Warhamster' ins Gerede zu bringen, ohne etwas zu sagen. Sie könnten auch einfach die Klappe halten.


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> RvR macht man wegen der Reichspunkte und weniger wegen Items. Hoffentlich kennst du dich mit WoW besser aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke mal schon, das WIR alle uns mit WOW besser auskennen! Es ist wohl wirklich keine Verbrechen sich bei einem Spiel was nicht auf dem Markt ist sich nicht auszukennen.

Aber du kannst mir sicherlich etwas über langzeit Motivation bei WAR sagen. Bei WoW habe ich die Motivation MEINE Rüstung immer weiter zu verbessern..... was bietet mir WAR in dieser Richtung?


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

also ich vermute :

du kannst bestimmt auch rüstungen / sets sammeln 

 villeicht macht rvr ja so extrem spaß das du nie wieder was anderes spielen wills ( ok des war nicht gnz ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

und jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein... da gibts nur eins : 

Aufs spiel warten
das spiel spielen

und dann seh mer weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krondor (5. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon, das WIR alle uns mit WOW besser auskennen! Es ist wohl wirklich keine Verbrechen sich bei einem Spiel was nicht auf dem Markt ist sich nicht auszukennen.
> 
> Aber du kannst mir sicherlich etwas über langzeit Motivation bei WAR sagen. Bei WoW habe ich die Motivation MEINE Rüstung immer weiter zu verbessern..... was bietet mir WAR in dieser Richtung?



Also mir bietet WAR, nach Aussagen der Entwickler, einen sehr großen PvP-Bereich. Ist jedes von den Schlachtfeldern nur ähnlich gut wie ein Schlachtfeld in WoW, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass durch zusätzliche Dinge wie Open-PvP, Städteeroberungen etc. bereits schon genug geboten wird um mich über einen langen Zeitraum zu erfreuen. Dazu bräuchte ich nicht ein doofes Item. Ich hab auch lange WoW gespielt und war dem Itemwahn verfallen aber hab nachher gemerkt dass ich es viel besser fände Spaß mit oder gegen andere Spieler zu haben, anstatt stupide Items zu farmen.... (per Raid oder sonst wie).

Vor allem kann man sich ja schon an Multiplayer-Shooter anschauen wie süchtig PvP machen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die brauchen auch keine Items etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn also Mythic nur einen Teil des RvR hält was es verspricht bin ich schon gut bedient. Hinzu kommt aber dann auch noch ein für mich äußerst vernünftig klingender PvE Teil und ein paar Neuerungen wie Öffentliche Quests, das coole Design, das Quest-Buch (sry der Name fällt mir nicht ein) und einfach das Warhammer-Universum und und und...

Wenn es nur annähernd so ist wie es den Eindruck auf mich macht ist WAR für mich eine wahre gute Alternative zu WoW.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Meine Kritik ist nicht, dass 'Mythic' nichts Relevantes über 'Warhammer Online' sagt... ...sonder meine Kritik ist, dass 'Mythic' immer wieder und wieder etwas sagt um 'Warhamster' ins Gerede zu bringen, ohne etwas zu sagen. Sie könnten auch einfach die Klappe halten.





W.A.R ist ein Produkt. Mythic EA ist der Hersteller. Ein Hersteller will sein Produkt verkaufen. Deswegen macht er Werbung.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man sich darüber aufregen kann, dass jemand Werbung für sein Produkt macht. Genauso könnt ich sagen "Ja, wir wissen inzwischen alle dass Kelloggs Cornflakes macht, könntet ihr bitte mal die Klappe halten im Fernsehen?"


Dass mit dem ständigen Verweisen auf auf Blizzard stimmt natürlich...dass liegt aber daran, dass in 9/10 Fällen eine Kritik an W.A.R am sogenannten "Vorzeigespiel" WoW aufgehängt wird...will sagen, die meiste Kritik geht mit dem Satz "Aber in WoW ist das doch besser, weil..." los. Somit gehen solche Dinge von der anderen Seite aus. Soweit es mich betrifft, wirst du nie erleben, dass ich WoW in der Argumentation verwende, wenn dies nicht von demjenigen dem ich antworte bereits getan wurde.

Bezüglich des Vergleich der Infoflut von WotLK und W.A.R muss man noch dazusagen: Es ist etwas schwieriger. Infos über ein vollkommen neues Spiel rauszubringen, als über ein Addon, für dass man nur ein wenig mit dem lvleditor Spielen musste.


----------



## Salute (5. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon, das WIR alle uns mit WOW besser auskennen! Es ist wohl wirklich keine Verbrechen sich bei einem Spiel was nicht auf dem Markt ist sich nicht auszukennen.
> 
> Aber du kannst mir sicherlich etwas über langzeit Motivation bei WAR sagen. Bei WoW habe ich die Motivation MEINE Rüstung immer weiter zu verbessern..... was bietet mir WAR in dieser Richtung?



Find leider keinen Link auf die schnelle zu WAR, aber Reichspunkte sind unternaderem dazu da seine Fähigkeiten "minimal" zu verbessern. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich irre sollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist etwas lange her.. deswegen ein Link zu dem Reichspunktensystem von DaoC:

http://de.daocpedia.eu/index.php/Reichspunkte

Items bei WAR dienen eher zur optischen Verbesserung der Characktere (bzw Items haben nur einen geringen Einfluss, nicht so wie bei WoW den 90%igen).

MfG


----------



## Ascían (5. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon, das WIR alle uns mit WOW besser auskennen! Es ist wohl wirklich keine Verbrechen sich bei einem Spiel was nicht auf dem Markt ist sich nicht auszukennen.
> 
> Aber du kannst mir sicherlich etwas über langzeit Motivation bei WAR sagen. Bei WoW habe ich die Motivation MEINE Rüstung immer weiter zu verbessern..... was bietet mir WAR in dieser Richtung?



WAR bietet dir das Ziel, deinen Charakter immer weiter zu verbessern indem du Punkte sammelst im RvR, die du gegen Fähigkeitsaufwertungen und Items eintauschen kannst, du kannst aber auch Items im PvE sammeln, allerdings spielen sie nicht so die Rolle. Du kannst Dir im RvR einen Namen machen als geschickter Taktierer, lebensmüder Draufgänger für jedewege Art von todsicheren "Ideen", und wenn du zu den besten gehörst, steht evtl auch deine Statue mal in deiner Hauptstadt...obwohl ich beim letzten feature nicht sicher bin ob's dass jetzt ins Spiel geschafft hat oder net. Deine Gilde kann Festungen besetzen und gegen feindliche Übermächte halten, Ausfälle wagen, Unterstützung bieten. 

( So stelle ich mir das zumindest vor, schön wär's wenn ein wenig Ettenöden-Feeling aufkäme (was macht der Gegner? Wo sind sie? welche Festung wird angegriffen? etc.) )


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon, das WIR alle uns mit WOW besser auskennen! Es ist wohl wirklich keine Verbrechen sich bei einem Spiel was nicht auf dem Markt ist sich nicht auszukennen.
> 
> Aber du kannst mir sicherlich etwas über langzeit Motivation bei WAR sagen. Bei WoW habe ich die Motivation MEINE Rüstung immer weiter zu verbessern..... was bietet mir WAR in dieser Richtung?



Ach du auch mal wieder da? Ganz einfach, denk ma kurz an DAoC, dann denk darüber nach was du gepostet hast, dann geh weg vom PC und geh nie wieder dran. Tschüss.


----------



## Dietrich (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich fand es mehr verbugt und zwar um einiges mehr ganz zu schweingen von der unbalance die ständig für 1ne klasse herscht...die berühmte " blizzard lieblings klasse".
> 
> Warum das jeder schreit? weiß ich nicht...ich denke viele haben was gegen aoc und schreien es jedem nach...dazu hat bestimmt von den leuten die schreien höchstens 40% wow am start gespielt.



Sorry, aber das ist einfach nicht richtig. Entweder hast du WoW selber nicht zum Release gespielt oder gehörst zu den Leuten die einfach schlecht über ein Spiel reden müssen. Ich hab selber noch die WoW beta gespielt und 3 oder 4 Tage nach Release meinen richtigen Account aktivier und das Spiel lief sehr gut. Ja es gab einige Lags und die Server waren sehr voll, so das es teilweise Warteschlangen gab. Na und? 

WoW war Blizzards MMORPG Erstlingswerk, wo gegen Funcom schon (mindestens) ein MMORPG auf dem Markt hatte (AO). Ich mag AoC und es hat viel Potenzial, aber man sollte auch mal ehrlich sein und zugeben, das es Funcom halt verbockt hat mit dem Release. Und dafür muss man nicht ständig mit den Finger auf andere Firmen zeigen. Spiele entwickeln sich weiter und die Ansprüche der Spieler steigen. Also muss eine Firma, die einen Fuss in den MMORPG Markt bekommen möchte, sich schon zum Release mächtig ins Zeug legen. Wenn euch Aoc gefällt, so wie es ist, dann ist ja alles gut. Aber erwartet nicht das alle damit zufrieden sind.   






LariNoar schrieb:


> AoC hatte technisch gesehen keinen schlechten Start. Problem war der zu frühe Release.
> Der Start war super, aber das Spiel scheisse. Stats, die nicht funktionieren, nur bis Level 20 komplett fertig, spannend und ausgereift.
> Man schimpft es doch "Age of Tortage", ziemlich passend. Aber darum geht es ja hier garnicht.
> 
> ...



Ein gut laufendes WAR kommt auch andern MMORPG Spieler zu gute, da es den Markt belebt. Ich hoffe nur das Beste für WAR.




Evereve schrieb:


> Naja, viele zukünftige Warspieler kommen sicherlich von Wow. Ich zB habe dreieinhalb Jahre wow gespielt und erwisch mich auch immer wieder wie ich Dinge in AOC oder LOTRO mit Wow vergleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch wenn Blizzard nicht alle Spielelemente in WoW selber entwickelt hat, so haben sie doch eine Grundlegende Richtung für ein User Interface definiert. Es ist leicht zu bedienen und an die eigene Bedürfnisse anpassbar. Wieso darf man das nicht von anderen MMORPGs erwarten? Ich hab zwar noch nicht viel von WAR gesehen, aber ein Video hatte doch mal das Interface vorgstellt und wie es die User anpassen konnten. 

MfG


----------



## Stubbi88 (5. August 2008)

> "Es sind einige Spieler zu AoC gewechselt UND es sind 40% wieder zurückgekommen.... und das obwohl AoC 'nur' drei Monate draußen ist."




und wieviel accounts von den 40 % wurden auf ebay gekauft und wieder aktiviert??


----------



## Zachrid (5. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> W.A.R ist ein Produkt. Mythic EA ist der Hersteller. Ein Hersteller will sein Produkt verkaufen. Deswegen macht er Werbung.


Also was immer 'Mythic' macht, sie machen es so ungeschickt, dass es ist für immer weniger Leute eine 'Werbung' ist das Spiel zu kaufen.



Stubbi88 schrieb:


> und wieviel accounts von den 40 % wurden auf ebay gekauft und wieder aktiviert??


Vermutlich 40% von den Accounts, die nach drei Monaten ausgelevelt waren und alle Epics aus dem Hamma-Mega-Nichtvorhandenen-Endcontent equippted hatten.


----------



## Stancer (5. August 2008)

Eben das Ziel wird eher wie in Daoc sein, nämlich seinen RvR Rang zu verbessern. Das war in Daoc ne ähnliche Lebensaufgabe wie das Itemsammeln in WoW.
In all den Spieljahren kann man die Spieler, die in Daoc maximale RvR Punkte haben, immernoch an 2 Händen abzählen.

Für den Casual Gamer ist es absolut unmöglich den maximalen Rang zu erreichen, da es aber so viele Ränge gibt und die Anforderungen erst bei den richtig hohen Rängen so krass anziehen hat man dennoch das Gefühl man kommt ständig weiter.

Für alle die Daoc nicht kennen.

Anfangs gab es 10 Ränge mit je 10 Level. Also jeder Rang hatte 10 Level. Rang 1 Level 0 (kurz : 1L0) war der niedrigste Rang, 11L0 der höchste. Alle 10 Level gab es einen neuen Rang und man bekam diesen als Titel, der für die Feinde sichtbar war. Somit wusste jeder, ob man einen Neuling oder Veteranen vor sich hatte. 5L0 war recht schnell erreicht, auch für Casuals, dann fing es an langsamer zu gehen. Von 10L0 auf 11L0 brauchte man mehr Punkte als von 1L0 auf 10L0 !!!

Als die ersten dann 11L0 erreichten, erhöhte man das ganze nochmal um 2 Ränge, also max. 13L0 und da war die Punktelatte so hoch, dass bis heute weniger als 10 Spieler dies erreicht hatten. Man brauchte von 11L0 auf 13L0 etwa 9 mal so viele Punkte wie von 1L0 auf 11L0 !


In WAR wird ein derartiges System die entscheidende Rolle in der Charakterverbesserung spielen. In Daoc bekam man für jeden Level einen Fähigkeitspunkt, mit dem man sich zusätzliche Fähigkeiten kaufen konnten. In WAR wird es garantiert auch derartige Belohnungen geben und bestimmt auch besondere Items.


----------



## exec85 (5. August 2008)

Ich jedenfalls bin kurz davor meine CE nach release unverpackt bei ebay reinzustellen.

1. ewige Wartezeit /habe die CE vor einem halben Jahr oder sowas bestellt)
2. wie will man Funktionen in einem Betatest prüfen mit kA 500 Leuten wenn nachher wohl mehrere Tausend Leute spielen werden. (spieziell RvR...)
3. Mit welchem Recht bekommen die nicht CE Besteller ähnliche (oder gleiche) Boni wie die Luete die 75€ dafür bezahlt habe??

usw. usw.

ne das spiel ist für mich gegessen denk ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethraniel (5. August 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> 1. ewige Wartezeit /habe die CE vor einem halben Jahr oder sowas bestellt)
> 2. wie will man Funktionen in einem Betatest prüfen mit kA 500 Leuten wenn nachher wohl mehrere Tausend Leute spielen werden. (spieziell RvR...)
> 3. Mit welchem Recht bekommen die nicht CE Besteller ähnliche (oder gleiche) Boni wie die Luete die 75€ dafür bezahlt habe??


1. Selber Schuld, so früh vor nem überhaupt genannten Release-Termin zu bestellen... hättest du ja nicht machen müssen ... außerdem ist das auf den Mist der Händler gewachsen, nicht Mythic
2. Die haben schon noch ein paar mehr leute bei der Beta... außerdem ist ne Beta zum Bugs killen und nicht im mal schon vorab zu testen ob es einem gefällt, diese Einstellung zu Beta-Tests widert mich irgendwie an...
3. Du hast da noch 2 dicke Bücher und ne Promominiatur.. daher auch 25€ mehr... ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (5. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die städte werden nachgepatch bevor einer lvl 40 wird, wurde gesagt


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

haltet einfach alle mal den Mund ich bekomme wutanfälle von eurem gebrabbel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Eben das Ziel wird eher wie in Daoc sein, nämlich seinen RvR Rang zu verbessern. Das war in Daoc ne ähnliche Lebensaufgabe wie das Itemsammeln in WoW.
> In all den Spieljahren kann man die Spieler, die in Daoc maximale RvR Punkte haben, immernoch an 2 Händen abzählen.
> 
> Für den Casual Gamer ist es absolut unmöglich den maximalen Rang zu erreichen, da es aber so viele Ränge gibt und die Anforderungen erst bei den richtig hohen Rängen so krass anziehen hat man dennoch das Gefühl man kommt ständig weiter.
> ...



blödes system richtig blöd da erhalten nur powergamer was und die wenigspieler werden immer schlecht sein.


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> blödes system richtig blöd da erhalten nur powergamer was und die wenigspieler werden immer schlecht sein.


Du musst es ja nicht spielen wenns dir nicht gefällt. Fakt ist, du musst in jedem MMO zeit investieren um was zu erreichen. Vielspieler erreichen dies schneller als Casuals. Das du aber wenn du nur 30 min Zeit hast, auch etwas erreichen kannst (sprich. Szenario) ist nicht selbstverständlich. Raide mal 30 min in einem uns gut bekannten Spiel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (5. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> haltet einfach alle mal den Mund ich bekomme wutanfälle von eurem gebrabbel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Immer ruhig bleiben^^ Lass dir nicht den Tag versauen von ein paar aufwühlenden Posts.


----------



## Pacster (5. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> die städte werden nachgepatch bevor einer lvl 40 wird, wurde gesagt




Naja....das glaubst du aber auch nicht wirklich oder? Ich meine...level 40....ich schätze mal das hat man spätestens nach ein paar Wochen. Da könnte man auch einfach den releasetermin um nen Monat verschieben...das sollte selbst dem publisher zu verklickern sein.


----------



## Lari (5. August 2008)

@ 1337: 2 GB 800Mhz
@ Camillo: Also das stimmt net. Wer mehr Zeit investiert, kommt schneller vorran. Aber auch die Leute, die weniger spielen, können am Endcontent teilnehmen.
Das war jetz von dir an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> blödes system richtig blöd da erhalten nur powergamer was und die wenigspieler werden immer schlecht sein.



Halt doch einfach mal den Mund, von dem Gebrabbel wird mir sau schlecht. *Kopfschüttel* Camillo, dass Niveau sinkt immer weiter bei dir.


----------



## Aldaric87 (5. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Naja....das glaubst du aber auch nicht wirklich oder? Ich meine...level 40....ich schätze mal das hat man spätestens nach ein paar Wochen. Da könnte man auch einfach den releasetermin um nen Monat verschieben...das sollte selbst dem publisher zu verklickern sein.



Ein "paar" Wochen sind ne Menge Zeit die Dinger fertig zu stellen. Dazu muss man nich nochmal den Release verschieben.


----------



## Stancer (5. August 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls bin kurz davor meine CE nach release unverpackt bei ebay reinzustellen.
> 
> 1. ewige Wartezeit /habe die CE vor einem halben Jahr oder sowas bestellt)
> 2. wie will man Funktionen in einem Betatest prüfen mit kA 500 Leuten wenn nachher wohl mehrere Tausend Leute spielen werden. (spieziell RvR...)
> ...



Ja bitte stell die CE bei Ebay rein, gibt genug wirkliche Fans, die gerne ne CE hätten...aber bitte zu nem fairen Preis.

1. WAR ist seit 3,5 Jahren in der Entwicklung und wieso lange wartezeit ? Schon als man die CE bestellen konnte stand fest, dass das Spiel nicht vor Sommer raus kommt. Da wurde sogar mal Frühjahr 2009 ins Gespräch gebracht. Ich denke fast du hast dir die CE nur wegen der Beta vorbestellt. Aber auch stand nirgendwo, wann die Open Beta beginnt. Man hat nur einen garantierten Zugang. Also wo kein Termin, da ist auch keine Wartezeit.

2. Wenn du mal geschaut hättest wie viele Keys bisher rausgegangen sind, wüsstest du, dass es insgesamt 10-15.000 Betatester allein in Europa gibt.

3. Wieder ein Indiz dafür, dass du dir die CE nur wegen der Open Beta bestellt hast. Tja, normale PO haben aber weder Artbook, Comic, Mauspad noch die TT-Figur (welche allein schon 15-20€ Wert ist). Dazu kommt noch ein extra, welches noch nicht bekannt ist. Also von gleichem Inhalt kann keine Rede sein. Insgesamt ist die CE deutlich dicker oder beschwerst du dich auch darüber, dass der normalen Version auch eine Spiel DVD beliegt ?


Noch enttäuschender wirds ja dann für dich, wenn die Open Beta allen Gerüchten zufolge nur 10 Tage dauert. 
Eine CE ist für Fans gedacht und man wiegt sie nicht anhand eines einzelnen Features ab. Die CE ist daher ihr Geld deutlich wert.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. August 2008)

Klar muss man Zeit aufwenden um weiterzukommen
Aber es wurde in einem Podcast gesagt das, wenn man einmal einen Rang erreicht hat ihn nicht verlieren kann .

Also besteht auch die chance für Casuals die höheren Ränge zu erreichen, sie brauchen nur länger.

Bei WOW kann man auch als Casual T6 kriegen, des kostet dann zwar 5000 gold aber es geht ^^

also kann man sich entscheiden welches System einem besser gefällt, Zeit aufwenden muss man allemal ( oder mehr $$$  ^^ )


----------



## Stancer (5. August 2008)

Das Grundprinzip von einem MMO ist nunmal Zeitaufwand. Wäre ja recht blöd, wenn man es nach 1 Monat durchgespielt hätte.

Nur wollen manche Leute es einfach nicht kapieren, dass es ausser der Itemspirale die es in WoW gibt noch andere Konzepte exisitieren, die Spass machen und auch Zeit kosten. Wie gesagt, Daoc ist das beste beispiel : Zeitaufwand durch RvR Ränge aber man kommt doch stetig voran und wird besser.


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Klar muss man Zeit aufwenden um weiterzukommen
> Aber es wurde in einem Podcast gesagt das, wenn man einmal einen Rang erreicht hat ihn nicht verlieren kann .


Tja, man lernt halt aus fehlern, wie damals das Rangsystem in WOW (hallo rank14!)




> Also besteht auch die chance für Casuals die höheren Ränge zu erreichen, sie brauchen nur länger.


Richtig, das versteht aber so manch einer nicht. (*winkt camillo zu*)



> Bei WOW kann man auch als Casual T6 kriegen, des kostet dann zwar 5000 gold aber es geht ^^
> 
> also kann man sich entscheiden welches System einem besser gefällt, Zeit aufwenden muss man allemal ( oder mehr $$$  ^^ )



Es gibt auch Raids die mit 2 Raidtagen Sunwell sogut wie Clear haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. August 2008)

Ich kenn mich da halt net aus xD

ich weiss nur das man inzwischen Gute gilden bezahlen kann das sie einem T6 Helm farmen  .
das kost dann halt 5k gold


----------



## Exo1337 (5. August 2008)

danke @ Lari


----------



## Havamal (5. August 2008)

Lol!Ja wow isn Käse für was soll ich ne Gilde bezahlen um t6 zu bekommen?Um dann später die gleiche Gilde für t7 zu bezahlen? 

Das ist der Scheiss bei wow, ewiges geraide das jeder die Items hat um den nächsten Content zu sehn!Macht mir echt keinen Spass! Warum bekommen nur 4-5 leute pro Boss items waren doch 25 beim Kill beteiligt!
Selbst wenn, dann sollte  Blizz es wenigstens so einrichten das bei 5 Bossen a 5 Items für jedes Raid mitglied 1 Item dabei ist das er gebrauchen kann!
Aber solange Raids das mit sich machen lassen und sie Monate eine Ini abfarmen die schon längst clear ist nur damit auch jeder für die nächste Ini gewappnet ist, wird sich das eh nicht ändern


----------



## Arben (5. August 2008)

Sauber, Havamal. Du hast erfolgreich WoW gebasht. Leider geht es hier um WAR. Havamals Fail trifft das Thema mit 1.000.000 Schaden (kritisch). 


Es ist doch ganz normal, dass man für mehr Aufwand auch mehr Erhält. Ob das nun in einem Spiel geschieht oder im Leben ist da egal. Bei gleicher Arbeitsleistung erhält immer der mehr, der diese Leistung länger aufrecht hält. Natürlich kann man auch mit weniger Zeit mehr erreichen als jemand, der zwar viel aber schlecht/ineffizient spielt.


----------



## Patso (5. August 2008)

naja komm gold gegen t6 is ja mal richtig , richtig , RICHTIG low ( meine meinung)

naja ich hoff für so "ruf" (aus rvr) gibts schöne titel weil ich fänds nich so toll wen ich mich "anstrenge" ( cola trinken pizza essen und spiele spielen kann ja manchmal sooo verdammt hart sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und bekomm dann nen richtigen billigtitel wie zum beispiel ( tut mir leid mir fällt nix dummes ein ich bearbeit den beitrag sobald mir was einfällt bin heut wieder so schrecklich unkreativ... ) da würd ich mich ärgern aber wen du nen titel wie "Faust des Imperators" ( ja gut is auch net der hammer... ) bekommst naja egal ihr wisst was ich mein ( ich schreibs gleich fertig ) 

naja viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: wen euch n dumm klingenter titel einfällt schreibt mir ne pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (5. August 2008)

Was man bei WAR nicht unterschätzen sollte ist die bereits durchs Tabletop aufgebaute riesige Fanbase! Ein ähnlich große Fangemeinschaft konnte vor Release bisher wohl nur WoW aufweisen. AOC, TaRa, Vanguard etc. da wurden die Fans durch reines Marketing gewonnen. Doch Warhammer hat diese Fans schon seit Jahrzehnten dank dem Tabletob-Game.

Das schützt zwar nicht vor Bugs, doch ich vermute das WAR ganz andere Spielerzahlen haben wird als AOC oder Vanguard. Und gegen die Bugs spricht, das sie schon recht lange Focustests durchführen und von sich aus sagen das sie Inhalte gestrichen haben zum Release, weil sie noch nicht fertig sind. 

Startschwierigkeiten wird es mit Sicherheit geben, ich denke da vor allem an die Server. Da wird es wie bei jedem MMO zu Beginn wohl ein paar Disconnects und natürlich Warteschlangen geben. Das Spiel selber aber kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es unfertig auf den Markt kommt. Wobei es bei WAR vor allem aber auf das Balancing ankommen wird. Das wird am anfang nicht perfekt sein, doch sollte es auch nicht zu unausgereift sein. Gerade bei einem Spiel wie WAR, welches den Schwerpunkt mehr auf PvP legt als z.B. AOC wäre ein schlechtes Balancing viel schlimmer als Bugs.

Auch wenn das etz wieder ein rotes Tuch ist, aber man sollte nicht vergessen das hinter WAR und Mythic auch noch EA steht. Sprich die haben ganz andere finanzielle Mittel als sie Funcom z.B. hatte. Allein dadurch können die sich schon ein besseres Qualitätsmanagement leisten.

Ach und noch ein Wort zu den ganzen WoW-Vergleichen. Ich spiele WoW seit Tag 1 und kann mich wirklich nicht dran erinnern das dieses Spiel jemals ein Bugdesaster war, von wegen Alphaversion und sowas. Sicher hat man sicher Bugs gefunden wenn man sie denn gesucht hat. Einzige störende an das ich mich erinnern kann waren häufig vorkommende Lootbugs. Das ist aber auch schon das einzige. Und die gibts auch heute noch ab und zu! Zum Balancing kann ich nix sagen, da mich PvP in WoW nie wirklich interessiert hat (obwohl ich auf nem PvP-Server spiele ^^) und das auch heute noch als nettes Beiwerk betrachte. Der Schwerpunkt von WoW liegt für mich eindeutig im PvE.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Ich hätte zu gerne ne CE gehabt aber waren schon alle weg...mich hat ja von den Beilagen das Comik und die Figur sehr interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (5. August 2008)

erstmal @emokeksii oda wie auch immer wow war beim start net so verbuggt wie aoc oda sonst was aoc ist ja noch schlimmer als gothik 3 mein gott ich hatte echt auf n super game gehofft jetzt ärgere ich mich über die geldverschwendung.

dazu warhammer is ja jetzt scho ne richtige abzocke wenn man sich die preise bei amazon anguckt ~~


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

sanschi schrieb:


> Ich hätte zu gerne ne CE gehabt aber waren schon alle weg...mich hat ja von den Beilagen das Comik und die Figur sehr interessiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal ab und zu bei Amazon schauen. die letzten tage waren wieder welche für ~ 80 Euro drinne.



Yiraja schrieb:


> dazu warhammer is ja jetzt scho ne richtige abzocke wenn man sich die preise bei amazon anguckt ~~



Du musst es dir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Pacster (5. August 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Das schützt zwar nicht vor Bugs, doch ich vermute das WAR ganz andere Spielerzahlen haben wird als AOC oder Vanguard. Und gegen die Bugs spricht, das sie schon recht lange Focustests durchführen und von sich aus sagen das sie Inhalte gestrichen haben zum Release, weil sie noch nicht fertig sind.




Meinst du? AoC hatte zum release 1million abgesetzter Einheiten. Ob WAR das beim Start auch schafft? Ich meine die Leute sind jetzt nach dem AoC-Desaster etwas vorgewarnt....die Beta von WAR lief ziemlich holprig(Einstellung etc.) und es wurde gerade Content gestrichen(egal was jetzt versprochen ist wann das kommt..wir wissen zwischenzeitlich alle was solche Versprechen im Zweifelsfall wert sind)...hinzu kommt das die NDA wohl wenn überhaupt nur sehr kurzfristig aufgehoben wird und es wohl auch nur ne kurze open beta gibt. Das alles dürfte frühe Käufer doch etwas abschrecken...speziell mit dem Hintergedanken das bald ja auch Wotlk kommt und man sich das auch erstmal anschauen kann(da weiß man ja was man hat weils keine NDA gibt).
Davon mal abgesehen, denke ich es ist auch nicht schlecht wenn die "nur" mit 500k Spielern anfangen würden....das würde zumindest am Anfang dafür sorgen das zu bugs und balancing problemen(die ja nun jedes Spiel hat...wenn auch nicht so krass wie AoC) nicht auch noch Verbindungs-/Serverprobleme kommen. Zuviel ist da zwar finanziell lohnend...aber fürs Spiel vermutlich nicht sonderlich förderlich.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (5. August 2008)

Habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es wäre doch auch für WoW Spieler von Vorteil, wenn WAR gut wird! Denn dann müsste Blizz mehr Gas geben und würde gezwungen sein mehr Content zu bieten damit WAR nicht zuviel Spieler abknöpft. Das wiederrum müsste Mythic wieder gut machen usw! Also ist eine Spruch wie : "WAR wir scheitern" usw, eigentlich auch negativ für WoW Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Fände es SAUGEIL wenn aufm mmorpg markt für WoW gute Konkurenz bestehen würde! Würde nur jedem gut tun. 

PS: das mit dem "kiddy" zeug streßt nur <.< und flamen kann ma sich in einer PM!

mfg Æ^^


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Mal ab und zu bei Amazon schauen. die letzten tage waren wieder welche für ~ 80 Euro drinne.


Nee das ist irgendwie ein Fehler habe es schon 2 mal gesehen....aber immer wenn ich auf jetzt kaufen klicke stehen wieder nur noch die 2 abzocke Teile von den anderen ASnbietern dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

Auf Amazon steht 20.08 - das aber nen Sonntag. Also mal abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Wie meinst du das ???? Also was ist am 20.8?


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

versanddatum. ^^


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....ich will eine CE XDDDDDDDD

Mir wäre sogar egal wenn ich nicht in die beta könnte....


----------



## metalmonster2 (5. August 2008)

Ich meine ja das war nnen ichtig gutenn start hinlegt schlieslich arbeiten sie scon ne gute zeit an demm game aber das problem wird sein das  zu viele spieler an wow gewöhnt sind an das kampfsystem und all so was wo ich mich selbst auch eibeziehhen muss als ich hdro angespielt habe kamm mir alles so fremd und anders vor weil wow unseren oder von vielen den spiel alltag annfühhrt ud das könnte das größere problem von war in der anfangsfase sein


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

metalmonster2 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja das war nnen ichtig gutenn start hinlegt schlieslich arbeiten sie scon ne gute zeit an demm game aber das problem wird sein das  zu viele spieler an wow gewöhnt sind an das kampfsystem und all so was wo ich mich selbst auch eibeziehhen muss als ich hdro angespielt habe kamm mir alles so fremd und anders vor weil wow unseren oder von vielen den spiel alltag annfühhrt ud das könnte das größere problem von war in der anfangsfase sein


Deine Rechtschreibung... Arghs. Umgewöhnen ist halt np, wenn man es will. o.O


----------



## metalmonster2 (5. August 2008)

Ich entschuldige meine Rechtschreibung musste schnell gehn und meine tasta is nicht mehr die jüngste!!^^


----------



## Antrius (5. August 2008)

Hi!

Ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW und bin immernoch dabei. Es war für mich immer mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel 
hat allerdings in letzter Zeit etwas vom Glanz verloren was ja normal ist.
Es wird meiner Meinung nach zu wenig auf die Community gehört und Rufe nach open PVP und Städteraids
die belohnt werden, werden vom Hersteller weitestgehend ignoriert.

Hier denke ich liegt der grosse Vorteil von WAR der ja auch so gewollt ist!

Viele PVP interessierte Spieler werden WAR auf jeden Fall eine Chance geben da die  BGs in WoW zwar noch Spass
machen aber nicht mehr wirklich faszinieren.
Wie oft habe ich von großen Raids auf die Hauptstädte geträumt, die mit einem Aufmarsch beginnen, mit Spähern
und Vorhuten und anschließenden Schlachtreihen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gab es am Anfang in WOW auf haben Spass gemacht bis Sie 
vom Hersteller sinnlos gemacht wurden).
Wenn WAR das so bietet und es auch noch spannende Quests und Spieltiefe abseits vom PVP beinhaltet, dann
werde ich es lange Zeit spielen.
Das hatte ich mir von AOC erhofft aber meinen Account jetzt geschlossen da das PVP das versprochen war nicht
im Spiel anzutreffen ist.
Die Grafik sieht WOW sehr ähnlich und sollte somit auch auf schwächeren Rechnern gut laufen.
Zumal es DualCore Rechner bereits ab 300Euro gibt!

Also ich freue mich riesig auf WAR und schließe nicht aus das ich WOW für PVE und WAR für PVP spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Gruss
Antrius


----------



## Rayon (5. August 2008)

Antrius schrieb:


> Die Grafik sieht WOW sehr ähnlich und sollte somit auch auf schwächeren Rechnern gut laufen.
> 
> Antrius


Die Anforderungen von WAR sind doch schon merklich höher als die von WoW. So wirst du mit 1gb RAM nicht weit kommen zb ,)


----------



## Antrius (5. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Die Anforderungen von WAR sind doch schon merklich höher als die von WoW. So wirst du mit 1gb RAM nicht weit kommen zb ,)




Na ja 1GB kostet etwa 20€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hardware ist wohl bei War nicht so das Problem wie es das von AOC z.B ist.
Wer viel und regelmäßig zockt hat eh mindestens 2GB im PC.


----------



## Arben (5. August 2008)

Der einzige Grund weßhalb AOC sonen tollen start hatte, ist das es dort nix zu holen gab ausser n' Grafikporno, Titten und Blut. Klar das WAR da nich mithalten kann.


----------



## sanschi (5. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund weßhalb AOC sonen tollen start hatte, ist das es dort nix zu holen gab ausser n' Grafikporno, Titten und Blut. Klar das WAR da nich mithalten kann.



na ist doch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (5. August 2008)

@Krondor

Gut das mit den Multiplayer-Shooter stimmt schon, gerade wenn ich da an Bf2 denke.

@Salute
ich kenne doch weder WAR noch das andere Game, drum kann ich dich schlecht koregieren, ich muss das glauben was ihr schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke für den Link... werde ihn mir morgen mal anschauen.

@Ascían
So ein Titel ist ja schon mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man braucht ja etwas für die Mühe. Ob das jetzt ein Item oder ein Titel ist, solange eine Belohnung da ist wird es sicherlich eine Motivation sein.

Danke für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ach du auch mal wieder da? Ganz einfach, denk ma kurz an DAoC, dann denk darüber nach was du gepostet hast, dann geh weg vom PC und geh nie wieder dran. Tschüss.



Und was ist das bitte für eine Unqulifizierte Aussage? Ich kenne DAoC nicht, also wird es mir wohl nicht viel bringen daran zu denken. 
Nochmal so einen Beitrag von dir an mich und ich muss ernsthaft über die "Melden" Funktion nachdenken.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Langsam mal Leute, wir wollen das hier ja nicht zu einem Flamethread verkommen lassen, oder? Hab mir jetzt mal alle für mich neuen Seiten durchgelesen (Hab die letzten 4 Stunden innem Karaaid verbracht *g*) und mir die Kommentare rausgepict, zu denen ich was schreiben will:




exec85 schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls bin kurz davor meine CE nach release unverpackt bei ebay reinzustellen.
> 1. ewige Wartezeit /habe die CE vor einem halben Jahr oder sowas bestellt)
> 2. wie will man Funktionen in einem Betatest prüfen mit kA 500 Leuten wenn nachher wohl mehrere Tausend Leute spielen werden. (spieziell RvR...)
> 3. Mit welchem Recht bekommen die nicht CE Besteller ähnliche (oder gleiche) Boni wie die Luete die 75€ dafür bezahlt habe??
> ...



1. Hat dir damals irgendwer versprochen, dass du das Spiel nach 2 Monaten haben wirst?
2. Der Betatest hat allein in den USA an die 60.000 Leute...aber hauptsache mal ne Zahl hinschreiben?
3. Gegenfrage, warum regt es dich auf? Willst du allen Zeigen was für geile l33titems du dein Eigen nennst, oder interessiert dich der Inhalt der CE - Box? Falls es dich beruhigt...die CE + PO bekommt einen zusätzlichen Bonus, und die EU SE - PO keinen Open Beta Zugang. Und zur Frage mit welchem Recht...wo wurde gesagt, dass diese Inhalte für die CE - PO Exklusiv sind? Genau nirgends.

Zum Thema gegessen...ich bin immer noch nach der SUche nach ner CE, möglichst mit PO. PM an mich, und ich lad dich in unsern Teamspeak ein, damit wir über den Preis reden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn du keine Lust mehr auf W.A.R hast, denk an mich *g*




Pacster schrieb:


> Naja....das glaubst du aber auch nicht wirklich oder? Ich meine...level 40....ich schätze mal das hat man spätestens nach ein paar Wochen. Da könnte man auch einfach den releasetermin um nen Monat verschieben...das sollte selbst dem publisher zu verklickern sein.



Weg vom WoW Denken. Das leveln in WoW wurde mit den letzten 3 - 4 Patches enorm vereinfacht. Ich kann dir aus dem Munde von Betatestern sagen, dass das erlangen von lvl 40 in W.A.R eine kleine Ewigkeit dauert.




Pacster schrieb:


> Meinst du? AoC hatte zum release 1million abgesetzter Einheiten. Ob WAR das beim Start auch schafft? Ich meine die Leute sind jetzt nach dem AoC-Desaster etwas vorgewarnt....die Beta von WAR lief ziemlich holprig(Einstellung etc.) und es wurde gerade Content gestrichen(egal was jetzt versprochen ist wann das kommt..wir wissen zwischenzeitlich alle was solche Versprechen im Zweifelsfall wert sind)...hinzu kommt das die NDA wohl wenn überhaupt nur sehr kurzfristig aufgehoben wird und es wohl auch nur ne kurze open beta gibt. Das alles dürfte frühe Käufer doch etwas abschrecken...speziell mit dem Hintergedanken das bald ja auch Wotlk kommt und man sich das auch erstmal anschauen kann(da weiß man ja was man hat weils keine NDA gibt).



Entschuldige, aber wo bitte lief die W.A.R Beta "holprig"? Ich hab nichts dergleichen in Leakforen gelesen, und glaub mir, da stehen einige Probleme drin...aber nichts was die Beta "holprig" erscheinen lässt. Wir wissen was solche Versprechungen von Firmen wie NCSoft, SigilGames Online und Funcom wert sind...davon auf Mythic zu schliessen ist eine Verallgemeinerung, und somit als Argument unhaltbar...das ist in etwa so, als wenn ich sagen würde ich bin eine Frau, weil 5 andere Personen im Raum auch Frauen sind.

Klar hast du bei WotLK keine NDA...dafür hast du auch kein Risiko, und keinen Mut irgendwas neues ins Spiel zu bringen.


----------



## Hey-Ray (6. August 2008)

Tja, bei Warhammer fehlt nicht nur der Mut was neues zu zeigen, sondern überhaupt etwas zu zeigen. Und das die Beta holprig hat man oft genug gehört (WoW-Nacht, Cyfers Beta erfahrung, gibt keinen grund das er nicht die Warheit sagt). Und natürlich hat man bei Wotkl keinen Mutmit was neues zu machen. zb. das open PvP-Gelände, ist natürlich 100% sicher das es gut ankommt: Open PvP war ja schon immer richtig beliebt, oder Sorzzara?


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Ja natürlich, die verstecken alles nur weil's so grottenschlecht ist. Aber red du mal dein WoW schön. :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2008)

Warum sollten sie denn nicht sagen "Hey, wir geben keine Infos raus" soll das laufen wie bei WotLK? Das man 3-4 Monate VOR Release schon alle neuen Gebiete bis zum erbrechen gesehen hat, die ersten Gebiete sogar schon gezeigt gekriegt hat zum durchquesten? 
Also ich freu mich umso mehr, je weniger gesagt wird, denn dann ist es wirklich neu und nicht schon "Ach... das kenn ich doch schon alles, hab ich doch schon genau gesehen" versteht man was ich meine?


----------



## Tic0 (6. August 2008)

@Hey-Ray hi Stevis Kuschelbär.

Es gibt derzeit keinen Grund die NDA bei WAR fallen zu lassen. Es wird noch immer fleißig gewerkelt und
es ändert sich jederzeit etwas, vorallem sind wir in der Closed Beta, bei welchem MMORPG lief es da ohne NDA ab?

Vorallem finde ich es ja mal wieder zu köstlich. "Wieso sollte Cyfer nicht die >> Wahrheit <<" sagen... man man man Junge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum einen, wie lange ist das nun her, das der Kerl darüber gesprochen hat? Zum anderen, wo gibt es da eine Wahrheit? Es geht
hier wohl um Meinungen. Und wenn Cyfer der Meinung ist, das WAR blöd ist, dann denkt sich der Hey-Ray natürlich "Ui, dann find
ich WAR aber auch Doof, <3 Cyfer". 

Ich finde es aber ganz gut das WAR derzeit einen eher "entäuschenden" eindruckt macht. Umso größer wird das Interesse dann,
wenn die NDA fällt bzw das Spiel released wird. Dann weinen die kleinen Jungs warum der Cyfer denn sowas erzählt halt, weil WAR
ja so toll ist :[

Zum eigentlichen Thema.: Ich glaube nicht das Warhammer einen ähnlichen Flop wie AoC & co erleben wird. 
Ich bin mir sogar sicher (wenn auch nicht direkt zum release) das Warhammer ein richtig erfolgreiches MMORPG wird.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Tja, bei Warhammer fehlt nicht nur der Mut was neues zu zeigen, sondern überhaupt etwas zu zeigen. Und das die Beta holprig hat man oft genug gehört (WoW-Nacht, Cyfers Beta erfahrung, gibt keinen grund das er nicht die Warheit sagt). Und natürlich hat man bei Wotkl keinen Mutmit was neues zu machen. zb. das open PvP-Gelände, ist natürlich 100% sicher das es gut ankommt: Open PvP war ja schon immer richtig beliebt, oder Sorzzara?



Entschuldige, reden wir hier von DEM Cyfer auf WoW - Szene, der anerkanntermaßen anmaßensten und grosskotzigesten WoW - Fanboyseite im Netz? Dem Cyfer, der zudem Homie oder sonstwie assoziierter Spacken von Stevinho ist, dem Mann mit der bekannterweise grösstmöglichsten Rosaroten Brille wenn es um sein heiliges Spiel geht? Dem Fanboyflamer, dem in Punkto Blauäugigster Blizzard - Gläubigkeit und Wahrnehmungsstörung in Bezug auf jede positive Meldung zu einem Spiel ausser WoW absolute Unheilbarkeit attestiert werden muss?

Auf WoWSzene wurde seit bestehen der Seite kein einziger, ich betone, KEIN EINZIGER offizieller Kommentar zu WoW verfasst, der auch nur im Ansatz so etwas wie Kritik am Spiel bedeutete, und, und ich betone nochmals, KEIN EINZIGER Kommentar zu einem anderen MMORPG verfasst, der etwas anderes als negative, beleidigende und provokante Aussagen enthielt.

Verzeih mir also, wenn ich Meinungen einer Person, deren Betätigungsumfeld den Sammelplatz der professionellsten Blizzfanboys Deutschlands darstellt nicht mal im Ansatz für voll nehme.

Zu deinem Beispiel der "Neuerungen": Das Open PvP Gelände dass du ansprichst, welches mit seinen Flugzeugen, Flugabwehrgeschützen und ähnlichem Schrott ja auch wirklich hervorragend in ein Fantasysetting passt, ist die Fortführung des Halaa - Konzeptes, was schon einmal in die Hose gegangen ist. Auf Arygos, einem der dichtesten besiedelten deutschen PvE - Server hat Halaa seit nunmehr mehr als drei Wochen nicht ein einziges mal den Besitzer gewechselt...was einfach daran liegt, dass es keine Sau interessiert. Soviel dazu, wie gut dieses Feature ankommen wird...wenn etwas in WoW nicht mit epixx belohnt wird, macht es keiner.

Wenigstens einer deiner angeführten Punkte findet meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung: Open PvP ist wirklich beliebt. Schade dass WoW dieses Feature nicht bietet.


----------



## Evereve (6. August 2008)

Dieser ständige Vergleich ob War wie Wow wird oder was Neues bringt nervt langsam etwas. 
Ich hab das gleiche Phänomen schon bei AOC erlebt. 
Alles, was ähnlich wie Wow ist, wurde schlecht gemacht, da "es ja nur geklaut ist". 
Alle Dinge die nicht wie in wow sind, wurden ebenfalls madig gemacht, da es "in wow ja viel besser ist". 

Es wird bei MMOS immer Dinge geben, die man aus anderen Spielen wiedererkennt. Genauso wird aber jeder Hersteller seine eigene Note miteinfließen lassen. Und bei jeder Parallele "geklaut!" zu schreien ist doch sinnfrei. 
Viele Wow Spieler wissen zB gar nicht, wieviele Features es in wow gibt, die schon lange vorher in anderen Spielen zu sehen waren. Da Wow für viele aber das erste Spiel ist, bekommen sie das gar nicht mit und denken, es sei Blizz`s Erfindung.

@ HeyRay
Dass jmd, für den Wow der Himmel auf Erden ist nicht vollkommen unparteiisch War testet sondern das Spiel an allen Ecken und Enden mit Wow vergleicht um dann seine vorgefertigte Meinung zu bestätigen ist doch klar. 
Wenn schon jmd testet und beurteilt, dann sollte das eine neutrale Person sein und nicht ein Fan vom größten Konkurrenzspiel.


----------



## Patso (6. August 2008)

ich meld mich freiwillig *grins*


----------



## Sharymir (6. August 2008)

Nice wie heftig in meinem Thread diskutiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich hab fast alles gelesen bin aber immer noch so schlau wie vorher-.........bleibt nur zu hoffen das bei Warhammer nicht geschlunzt wird.


Übrigens,ich habe WoW schon vor dem offiziellen Release,sprich US.Closed Beta gespielt.Es hatte Bugs...die Server waren nicht stabil...BG's und Arenen waren noch nicht einmal geboren.....aber -heute bin ich wohl wie die meisten sehr verwöhnt was das angeht.Also Service etc.Wobei auch Lotro sehr sehr gut und Stabil ist!

AoC,srry da bleibe ich dabei,ist ein Reinfall.


Was mich aber noch interessiert...in jedem Beta Video sehen die Chars absolut Identisch aus!Ich hoffe bei der Chargestaltung wird doch wohl ein bissel mehr drinne sein?



Mfg


----------



## DonkeyMan (6. August 2008)

Warum glauben eigentlich immer noch so viele, dass sich alle MMO's mit WoW messen muessen.
WAR wird WoW nicht einholen, muss es aber auch nicht.
Man muss nicht 10 Millionen Spieler haben um ein erfolgreiches MMO zu haben. Seht euch doch mal City of Heroes an, oder Herr der Ringe Online oder andere.

Wenn euch WAR gefaellt, dann spielt es. Wenn euch WoW gefaellt dann spielt es. Und wenn auch beide gefallen, dann spielt beide falls ihr Geld und Zeit habt.

Dieses ganze WAR gegen WoW Spieler und WoW gegen WAR Spieler ist echt nur Kinderkram.


----------



## Kranak90 (6. August 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch interessiert...in jedem Beta Video sehen die Chars absolut Identisch aus!Ich hoffe bei der Chargestaltung wird doch wohl ein bissel mehr drinne sein?



Das waren nur vorgefertigte Charaktere die für die jeweiligen testphasen dienten, oder glaubst du das jeder Spieler den selben Geschmack haben wird was Gesichter und Frisur angehen wird?


----------



## exec85 (6. August 2008)

Nethraniel schrieb:


> 1. Selber Schuld, so früh vor nem überhaupt genannten Release-Termin zu bestellen... hättest du ja nicht machen müssen ... außerdem ist das auf den Mist der Händler gewachsen, nicht Mythic
> 2. Die haben schon noch ein paar mehr leute bei der Beta... außerdem ist ne Beta zum Bugs killen und nicht im mal schon vorab zu testen ob es einem gefällt, diese Einstellung zu Beta-Tests widert mich irgendwie an...
> 3. Du hast da noch 2 dicke Bücher und ne Promominiatur.. daher auch 25€ mehr... ne
> 
> ...



Wer sagt dass ich die Beta spilen möchte um zu entscheiden obs mir nun gefällt oder nicht? Also pssst! Was ich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach dass man mit 500 Leuten einfach nicht testen kann ob etwas in einem spiel funktioniert (RvR z.B.) wenn nachher nachm release auf einmal tausende aufm server rumrennen.....

Und zu dem andren.... was interessiert mich die Figur und diese Bücher? Oo 
Der Grund weshalb ich mir die CE geholt habe waren 
1. Vorteile durch Bonus Items
2. Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg
3. Zugang zur "Open" Beta

2 von 3 (oder auch alle 3 Punmkte.. kA) fallen weg dadurch dass nun jeder Bonus items bekommen kann usw...


----------



## Shintuargar (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zu deinem Beispiel der "Neuerungen": Das Open PvP Gelände dass du ansprichst, welches mit seinen Flugzeugen, Flugabwehrgeschützen und ähnlichem Schrott ja auch wirklich hervorragend in ein Fantasysetting passt, ist die Fortführung des Halaa - Konzeptes, was schon einmal in die Hose gegangen ist. Auf Arygos, einem der dichtesten besiedelten deutschen PvE - Server hat Halaa seit nunmehr mehr als drei Wochen nicht ein einziges mal den Besitzer gewechselt...was einfach daran liegt, dass es keine Sau interessiert. Soviel dazu, wie gut dieses Feature ankommen wird...wenn etwas in WoW nicht mit epixx belohnt wird, macht es keiner.



Warcraft ist Steampunk und hatte selbst in den Strategiespielen schon Flugzeuge oder Panzer. Übrigens würde der Maschinist in Warhammer übrigens auch nicht in das Setting reinpassen. Oh doch, tut er aber! Weil Fantasy ungleich Mittelalter ist. Das hättest du aber selbst im Classic WoW merken müssen, da gab es immerhin auch schon eine U-Bahn zwischen Eisenschmiede und Sturmwind.

Und auf Baelgun, einer der ältesten Server wird Halaa regelmäßig besucht, auch wenn es die Horde dank massiver Unterzahl schwer hat. Man kann nicht verallgemeinern, nur weil es auf dem eigenen Server nicht interessiert, muss das nicht überall so sein. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass du 24/7 bei Halaa online bleibst und beurteilen kannst ob der Besitzer gewechselt wurde.

Sorry, deine Gegenargumente sind derzeit ebenso hanebüchen wie die deiner "Kontrahenten".


----------



## SirDamatadore (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Entschuldige, reden wir hier von DEM Cyfer auf WoW - Szene, der anerkanntermaßen anmaßensten und grosskotzigesten WoW - Fanboyseite im Netz? Dem Cyfer, der zudem Homie oder sonstwie assoziierter Spacken von Stevinho ist, dem Mann mit der bekannterweise grösstmöglichsten Rosaroten Brille wenn es um sein heiliges Spiel geht? Dem Fanboyflamer, dem in Punkto Blauäugigster Blizzard - Gläubigkeit und Wahrnehmungsstörung in Bezug auf jede positive Meldung zu einem Spiel ausser WoW absolute Unheilbarkeit attestiert werden muss?
> 
> Auf WoWSzene wurde seit bestehen der Seite kein einziger, ich betone, KEIN EINZIGER offizieller Kommentar zu WoW verfasst, der auch nur im Ansatz so etwas wie Kritik am Spiel bedeutete, und, und ich betone nochmals, KEIN EINZIGER Kommentar zu einem anderen MMORPG verfasst, der etwas anderes als negative, beleidigende und provokante Aussagen enthielt.
> 
> ...




Deine Beiträge werden was die Aggression gegenüber WoW angeht von Beitrag zu Beitrag schlimmer. Die Aggression hat einen Punkt erreicht den man nicht mehr tolerieren kann. Es vergeht kaum ein Thema an dem du nicht mehrmals deine Aggressive und herablassende Tonart gegenüber WoW bzw Blizzard kund tust.

Ist dir schon einmal aufgefallen, das du es bist der die Brille trägt und ein Fanboy erster Klasse bist wenn es um WAR geht? Wir reden von WAR einem Spiel was du laut deiner Aussage noch nicht gespielt hast.

Laut deiner Aussage in Beitrag http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...st&p=784082 schreibst du, das es keine Täuschung ist wenn die Entwickler etwas Ankündigen und kurz vor dem Start der Beta zurück nehmen muss.  Ich denke mal das ich im Sinne aller Spreche , die nicht in einem WAR Fanclub sind, das dies ein Zeichen von Selbstüberschätzung der Entwickler ist. Die Community hat das Recht, in diesem Augenblick das Produkt kritisch zu betrachten. Und nur weil du dir diese Streichung mit ein Paar anderen WAR ROSA TRÄGER schön geredet habt, gibt es dir/euch noch lange nicht das Recht über die zu Urteilen die einer Streichung sehr kritisch gegenüber stehen.

Was die Leute wie @Galgameth angeht, so muss ich dir bis zu einem Punkt recht geben.... ABER! diese dann in einer herablassenden Art wieder ins WOW Forum zu schicken ist eine Beleidigung aller anderen WoW Spieler die das Spiel gut finden aber noch lange keine Fanboys von Blizzard sind. Wenn du das schreibst, dann bekommt man ganz schnell den Eindruck das ALLE  WoW Spieler Idioten sind und nur hier im Forum schreiben um WAR schlecht zu machen. Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, das es auch WoW Spieler gibt die sich über ein Spiel Informieren möchten?

Ich Kritisiere nicht deine Schreibstiehl auch nicht deine Geduld wie du Informationen die du vom Hörensage kennst wiedergibst aber ich Kritisiere deine Art wie du WoW Spieler/Fanboy angreifst. Der Unterschied zwischen WoW  Fanboys und dir ist, das diese Ihre Informationen aus dem Spiel haben und du deine Informationen daraus beziehst was du im Internet gefunden hast und diese zu 99% Hörensagen sind und nicht der Warheit entsprechen müssen.... und darum sage ich es nochmal.... dies gibt dir nicht das Recht anderen den Weg in ein anderes Forum zu weisen bzw andere Seiten, die sich mit WoW beschäftigen als Lügner/Schönredner oder sonst was zu bezeichnen.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das dies jetzt sehr heftig bei dir ankommen muss, so musste dies aus meiner Sicht mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Dungeons: Haben zwar heute noch ein paar Inzen in WoW Probleme, bspw. der Trick mit dem Rad in den Deadmines, allerdings waren sie machbar und haben Spass gemacht, in AoC sind manche Inzen (von denen es VIEL zu wenige gibt) durch Bugs nicht abschliessbar und so bleiben manche Quest´s wieder offen. Beispiel Ausgrabungsstätte, Pyramide, Eishöhle etc. pp.
> 
> Raids: Zwar wurde in WoW auch teilweise Content nachgereicht, jedoch funktionierte der Content der bereits drin war! Versuch mal in AoC Yakhmar ohne Exploits zu legen, aber mach bitte ein Video davon, das will ich sehen!



"Teilweise" <- den find ich gut. Mauradon, Scholomance, Diremaul z. B. wurden erst nachgepatcht. Raidcontent und PvP Content war bei WoW auch sehr lange Zeit garnicht vorhanden, Onyxia und das Ehrensystem kam erst weit nach release und Molten Core noch weit später.


----------



## Tannenbernie (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zu deinem Beispiel der "Neuerungen": Das Open PvP Gelände dass du ansprichst, welches mit seinen Flugzeugen, Flugabwehrgeschützen und ähnlichem Schrott ja auch wirklich hervorragend in ein Fantasysetting passt,....




Hier sollte man der Fairness halber einfuegen, das jemand dem das nicht gefaellt besser kein WAR spielen sollte. Dieses ganze Technik-Szenario in WoW mit Gyrocoptern und so ist ja aus Warhammer "geklaut". Ist ja kein Geheimnis, das Blizzard seine ganze Welt auf der von Warhammer basieren laesst und so sind saemtliche Anlehnungen and Technik wie Gyrocopter komplett aus Warhammer geklaut, wo es die schon seit Jahtzehnten gibt. Hubschrauber, Kanonen, Flugabwehrgeschuetze...all das ist uralte Warhammer-Lore.

Wenn dir also dieses Szenario im Rahmen eines Fantasy-Spiels nicht so gefaellt, bist du vermutlich bei Warhammer nicht richtig, denn die sind da das Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na wie auch immer, ich persoehnlich finde diese Art Fantasy-Welt im Comic-Stil extrem geil, so gefiel mir WoW und WAR wird es bestimmt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

Jaa es mag ja sein... BC hat schon immer polarisiert ^^  
Die vor BC spieler haben es verdammt und die neuen vergöttert.
Aber jeder der WC3 gespielt hat ( so wie ich ) findet es schlecht umgesetzt

Ich hab mich nach der Ankündigung der Draenei so sehr auf diese Rasse gefreut ( wer kennt sie nicht aus WC3  ).
Nur um dann diese weiblichen Pferde mit der aufschrifft Wide-Load oder die Tentakelmonster zu sehen -.-
Ich bin dann Hordie geworden und klopp nu mit freude jeden Draenei um der mit vor die Axt läuft ^^

Mit WotlK solls ja noch schlimmer werden.... Motoräder usw...   da hörts für mich auf.

Irgendwer hat in seiner Signatur den Spruch , dass irgendwann ein Gnom ein Bauplan für die alles zerstörende Bombe baut und aus neugierde den knopf drückt...
Ich finde irgendwann wirds wirklich soweit kommen.

Wieso nicht gleich lasergewehre für die Jäger und Lichtschwerter für die neue Heldenklasse den Jedi.....


----------



## DeeeRoy (6. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wieso nicht gleich lasergewehre für die Jäger und Lichtschwerter für die neue Heldenklasse den Jedi.....



Die Leuchteffekte sehen ja heute schon bei den Schwertern aus, als sind sie Star Wars entsprungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maakware (6. August 2008)

Also,

dies ist mein allererster Post, und den werde ich demenstprechend ausführen. Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Jahren Wow, habe dort zwar nicht viel erreicht aber spaß macht es mir trotzdem. Schade ist, dass man mit wenig Zeitaufwand leider nicht den endkontent bestaunen kann und sich auf GIGA Shows oder andere Live Raids beziehen muss um auch mal den BT zu sehen. Hiermit will ich nichts gegen WoW sagen, ich mag dieses Spiel, besonders das Leveln und die BGs haben mir viel Spaß bereitet.

Nun zum Thema, ich freue mich seit Anfang letzten Jahres auf Warhammer, zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich das erste Mal davon gehört. Die Warhammer Welt hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Ein Bekannter spielt das Tabletop, ich lese die Bücher.
Das Spielprinzip mit welchem EAMythic auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat, hat mich widerum beeindruckt. Egal was im Endeffekt gestrichen wurde, ich möchte es gerne ausprobieren und mich in eine große PVP Schlacht ziehen lassen.
Ich bezeichne mich weder als Fanboy noch als Flamer, ich möchte hier einfach nur mal loswerden, dass ich mir seit letztem Jahr immer und immer wieder die Threads im bezug auf Warhammer auf Buffed durchlese und muss sagen, dass ihr mir so langsam aber sicher den Nerv raubt. Warum *zum Teufel* kann man nur noch mit provozierenden Posts und niedergemache anderer Games auf sich aufmerksam machen?

Lasst euch doch nicht immer alle gleich provozieren. Man kann einfach noch nicht sagen wem welches Spiel besser gefallen wird. Weder die derzeitigen CB Tester noch die zukünftigen Spieler. Jeder wird eine eigene Meinung haben, diese kann er in einem FORUM wie diesem kund tun.

Es ist in letzter Zeit wirklich anstrengen geworden sich diese ganzen Posts durchzulesen, da man immer wieder rumgemecker und faselei überlesen musste. Es macht wirlkich keinen Spaß mehr so langsam. Wenn einer Mist schreibt der nicht auf Tatsachen beruht, weist ihn drauf hin und gut is. Ohne Beleidigung oder Provokation.

Ich zu meinem Teil möchte hier einfach nur beiträge lesen die konstruktiv auf das Thema eingehn. Der Rest hat hier nichts zu suchen. Das Thema ist:

Die Zukunft von Warhammer...

, nicht: Was ist besser? WoW oder W.A.R.?.

Die Zukunft von Warhammer wird folgendermaßen aussehen: Alle PO Beta Tester werden es austesten und sich danach entscheiden ob sie WAR spielen oder nicht. Wie es mit den Bugs aussieht weiß man noch nicht. Auf jeden Fall werden welche da sein, das ist sicher. Wie in jedem anderen MMORPG wird es Leute geben die sich mit dem Spielprinzip anfreunden können und welche die es nicht können. Es wird meiner Meinung nach eine Community geben, die gerne RVR bzw PVP machen wird und diese wird sich an WAR halten, vorrausgesetzt, das Game ist wirklich auch nur annähernd so, wie es uns in diversen Kommentaren der Entwickler und Interviews dargestellt wurde.

Nach Release ist Entwicklungszeit und man wird sehen wie viele Bugs das Spiel heimsuchen und ob es wirklich tragisch ist, dass zwei Heuptstädte und 4 Klassen fehlen oder nicht.

Der Fall der NDA wird zeigen wie viele Personen Warhammer wirklich angetestet haben um mitzuwirken und dann sich überlegt habe ja, das ist mein game, oder nein das ist gar nicht mein Fall. Es wird meiner Meinung nach aber auch Personen geben, die die CB nicht wirklich so getestet haben wie es von den Entwicklern auferlegt wurde und somit vielleicht ein absolut negatives Bild von WAR bekommen haben.
Warum auch immer, bin leider kein CB Tester.

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Neveren (6. August 2008)

Warhammer wird vieles besser und einiges schlechter machen als seine Vorgänger. 

Ich warte bis das Game erschienen ist bevor ich über solche Themen diskutiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Peace.


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wieso nicht gleich Lichtschwerter für die neue Heldenklasse den Jedi.....


* dafür sei *

Jedi heißt es bei der Allianz , Bei der Horde dann Sith

* die Idee völlig geil find *

Vote for Laser Sword

*g*

*totaler Star Wars Freak ist*


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Sir Damatore, erstens brauchst du keine Kompletten Beiträge von mir zu zitieren, da du es niemals erleben wirst, dass ich irgendetwas an meinen Beiträgen ändere. Das einzige was ich rauseditiere, sind Rechtschreibfehler. In dieser Hinsicht kannst du mir vertrauen, und Komplettzitate blähen die Forumsseiten auf.

Als leidenschaftlicher Online Zocker, der seit dreieinhalb Jahren in der World of Warcraft unterwegs ist, und viele Designentscheidungen Blizzards aus erster Hand miterlebt hat, wäre es mein gutes Recht, meinem Frust über WoW, und die Entwickung die es genommen hat freien Lauf zu lassen, und euch einmal einen gigantischen Heul/WHine/Schnüff - Thread ins Forum zu stellen, in dem ich auf mehr als drei Seiten alles anprangern könnte, was mich an meinem einstigen Lieblingsspiel (Dass ich zudem immer noch, und bis zum W.A.R - Release spiele) so richtig schön ankotzt.
Schau dich im Forum um...einen solchen Thread von mir gibt es einfach nicht. Weil meine Meinung über WoW meine Sache ist, und ich nicht anderen Leuten damit an die Kravatte kratze...dass ist nicht meine Art. Und genau aus diesem Grund kotzt es mich gewaltig an, wenn Leute, ohne Argumentativen Hintergrund Flames über ein Spiel ins Netz stellen, dass sie selbst zum Grossteil nicht gespielt haben.

Du hast recht, ich habe W.A.R nicht gespielt. Allerdings würde ich mich nicht als halbherzig informiert, oder fanboybrillentragend bezeichnen. Ich bin in einem deutschen (buffed) und drei englischen Foren tätig (Warhammeralliance, Tentonhammer, und ein Beta-Leakforum), kenne Betatester persönlich, und es gibt nur wenige Infos (Pro und Contra, da mache ich keine Ausnahme) zu W.A.R die nicht kurz nach ihrer Veröffentlichung den Weg auf meinen Screen finden. Wenn ich etwas zu W.A.R schreibe was einer Behauptung gleichkommt kannst du dich darauf verlassen, dass ich einen Link, ein Interview oder eine persönliche Quelle parat habe, die mir dies bestätigt.

Lies dir den von dir gelinkten post nochmal durch...es ging um die Contentkürzungen in W.A.R im Vergleich zu dem bei Release nicht vorhandenen Content in AoC. Erstens wurden die ANkündigungen von Seiten Mythics *während* der Beta gemacht, nicht kurz davor.
Zweitens kannst du eine solche Ankündigung, die zu einem Zeitpunkt gemacht wurde, an dem noch JEDER Vorbesteller mehr als genug Zeit hatte seine Bestellung rückgängig zu machen, sprich, jeder der keine Lust mehr auf W.A.R hat, ohne finanziellen Schaden davon zurücktreten kann, nicht ernsthaft als Täuschung bezeichnen.
Ich verurteile niemanden, der sich auf W.A.R gefreut hat, und dem durch die Streichungen die Lust genommen wurde. Zeig mir ein Zitat wo ich dies getan habe. Was du finden wirst, sind eine Menge Zitate, in denen ich konterargumentiert habe, wenn jemand die Streichungen als verallgemeinertes Argument herangezogen hat, um W.A.R zu flamen.
Und ich habe mir niemals angemaßt, einer Community das Recht auf Kritik abzusprechen. Nur dann musst du auch verstehen, dass ich das Recht habe, Situationen positiv auszulegen. Fanboyismus ist es, wenn ich ohne Hintergrundargumentation schreibe "W.A.R wird superdupertoll, WoW isz tot einself11!!!11" ... Zeig mir einen Post wo ich das gemacht habe.

Wo ist es denn beleidigend für die Allgemeinheit, wenn ich WoW Fanboys mitteile, dass sie sich im Forum geirrt haben? Für wen WoW das Grösste ist, der wird in diesem Forum nicht glücklich werden, im WoW Forum hingegen schon. Wenn jemand mit Argumenten arbeitet, Quellen, Links, Interviews, Videos und dergleichen angibt, und darauf nicht beleidigende, negative Aussagen zum Thema W.A.R stützt, so wird er in mir einen freundlichen, und argumentationsfreudigen Gesprächspartner finden. Wenn jemand argumentationslos, einfach um das Spiel schlechtzumachen einen Flamepost erstellt, dann wird er sich meiner, und der Antworten anderer stellen müssen. Und was die Arroganz und herablassende Art anbelangt...ich finde es SEHR Arrogant, schlecht informiert über ein Spiel zu flamen, nur um anderen Leuten den Tag zu vermiesen.
Wie du sicher bemerkt hast, bin ich nicht uneinsichtig, und jederzeit bereit zur Selbstkritik, sollte es in dem endlosen Flamedschungel jemanden erwischen, der eigentlich nur einen harmosen Scherz gemacht hat. Wie in folgendem Post:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=784245

Stimmt...WoW Fanboys haben ihre Informationen direkt aus dem Spiel...aus ihrem eigenen Spiel, aus WoW. Diese Informationen habe ich ebenfalls...umfangreich wie ich dir versichern kann, da ich selbst immer noch WoW - Spieler bin. Eine Frage hätte ich jetzt zu deinem Satz:


> Der Unterschied zwischen WoW Fanboys und dir ist, das diese Ihre Informationen aus dem Spiel haben und du deine Informationen daraus beziehst was du im Internet gefunden hast


Inwiefern hilft ihnen nun ihr Wissen über WoW, wenn es argumentativ um ein anderes Spiel geht, über dass sie auch im Höchstfall soviel wissen wie ich es tue? Ich glaube nicht dass der Anteil an Betatestern unter den Flamern mit denen ich Tagtäglich im Diskurs stehe sehr hoch ist. Dazu sind ihre Aussagen zu flamelastig, und argumentativ nicht ausreichend untermauert.

Ich würde sagen, wenn jemand einen hochintelligenten Flame ála "WAR ist scheisse, WoW forever!!!11!" (Hatten wir alles schon) ins W.A.R Forum tippt, soll er froh sein, wenn man ihm sagt dass er sich verpfeifen soll...eigentlich könnte ich auch nichts sagen, und ohne Kommentar den "Report" - Button drücken.

Und ich bezeichne nicht WoW - Seiten pauschal als Flamelastig...ich beziehe mich immer auf Einzelfälle, ohne zu verallgemeinern. Und ich denke, über die Einstellung von WoWSzene zu anderen MMORPGs brauchen wir nicht diskutieren...leider ist die Seite zur jetzigen Zeit down, ansonsten hätte ich hier ein paar nette Zitate reinstellen können. Wenn du möchtest hole ich es gerne nach, sobald ich wieder connecten kann...wie gesagt, ohne Quellen oder Links fange ich gar nicht erst an zu argumentieren.

Zu deinem letzten Satz, keine Sorge, ich freue mich ehrlich über deine Kritik und bin immer froh wenn jemand vernünftig argumentiert und kritisiert, wie du es in deinem Post tust.


----------



## Immondys (6. August 2008)

Welche Zukunft? Es hat doch noch nicht einmal Gegenwartsstatus erreicht. Natürlich hat das Spiel keine, wir Außerirdischen erobern morgen die Erde und schalten das Internet ab. Ungefähr genau so sinnvoll wie über den Geschmack des Mittagessens zu diskutieren, bevor man überhaupt weiß was auf den Teller kommt. (Kommt mir jetzt einfach mal so, da ich heute Küchendienst hab und ich gleich mal was auf den Teller zaubern muß - sonst meckern Frau und Kind).
So, ich geh Kochen - dazu fällt mir noch ein - "Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird" - passt irgendwie hier rein.


----------



## Tannenbernie (6. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ungefähr genau so sinnvoll wie über den Geschmack des Mittagessens zu diskutieren, bevor man überhaupt weiß was auf den Teller kommt.



Finde ich nen klasse Beispiel - allerdings kann man hier auch sehr leicht sehen, warum es eben DOCH Sinn macht:

Wenn ich ueberlege, ob ich heute in der Kantine esse oder lieber ausserhalb - und sehe dann in der KantinenKueche eine dreckige ungewaschene Koechin, der die Kakerlaken von der Schulter in den Kochtopf fallen - dann macht es schon Sinn darueber nachzudenken. Vielleicht gehe ich dann doch lieber ausserhalb essen, auch wenn ich noch gar nicht weiss wie das Essen schmeckt - moeglicherweise moechte ich ein Essen mit Kakerlaken drin lieber erst gar nicht probieren.

Genauso ist das mit WAR - klar weiss man erst wie es ist wenn es Live ist, aber sich vorher schonmal informieren ist nicht dumm. Besonders wenn man letzte Woche schonmal in der Kantine den AoC-Eintopf gegessen hat, wo die Bugs auf dem Teller ein froehliches Fest feierten - das verdirbt ein bisschen den Appetit auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (6. August 2008)

@Sorzzara

Nein, ich habe dein Post nicht Zitiert weil ich dir unterstellen möchte, das du nachträglich was veränderst sondern weil ich mich zum größten Teil auf diesem Beitrag beziehe. Ich fand diesen Beitrag extrem Negativ gegenüber WoW bzw dieser Seite die sich mit WoW beschäftigt. Stelle dir mal einfach vor, jemand hätte so etwas gegenüber einer WAR Homepage geschrieben, wie hättest du reagierst?

Ich weiß nicht ob es nur mir so geht aber ich finde wenn du einen WoW FAN-BOY (ich rede jetzt von den extremen wie @Galgameth) drauf hinweist das er hier im falschem Forum ist, dann machst du dies so extrem, das ich mich gleich mit als WoW Spieler angegriffen fühle. Ich bin weder ein WAR Fan noch ein WoW Fan, ich freue mich auf WAR weil ich etwas neues brauche, einfach mal Abwechslung von den letzten 2 Jahren WoW. Ich verstehe auch, das besonders du versuchst du WAR Community sauber zu halten von nutzlosem geflame aber wie ich schon sagte, liest man bei dir immer dann ein bisserl den Hass gegenüber Blizzard raus. Ich habe immer das Gefühl (nicht nur bei deinen Beiträgen), das WoW Spieler absolut nutzlos sind und weiter ihr Trottel Spiel spielen sollen.

Ich habe die Streichung von Spieleinhalten nicht als Täuschung beurteilt, sondern sehe dies kritisch. Sollte dies das einzige sein was sie abgeändert haben und das Produkt, wie es nach jetzigem Stand hingestellt wird, gibt es ja auch nichts zu schimpfen... was ich auch nie gemacht habe. Aber gerade weil der das bei AoC abgelaufen ist, bin ich da jetzt etwas kritisch.

Wenn ich das Gefühl hätte, das du jemand bist der schnell andere persönlich beleidigst, hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht die Mühe gemacht sachlich meinen Beitrag runter zuschreiben. Mir ist es erst vor kurzem passiert, das ich einen wegen seiner Kleidung dumm angemacht habe, der mir aber im Vorfeld ans Bein Pickeln wollte, nur weil er etwas anders sieht wie ich. Naja, ich wurde halt von den Mods abgemahnt, darum werde ich mich hier nicht mehr auf Beleidigungen einlassen... bzw auf Diskussionen die auf Beleidigungen hinauslaufen.

Zu deiner Frage mit dem Zitat, ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das diese Leute sich auf einem Spieleinhalt beziehen können den sie selbst schon erlebt haben und somit aus erster Quelle sagen können, das sie glauben das WAR scheitern wird. Auch wenn dies nicht ganz richtig ist, ein Spiel zu verurteilen was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist. Während du dich, so hatte ich biss her das Gefühl, deine Infos nur vom suchen aus Beiträgen hast.
ABER... da du ja schreibst, das du viel Kontakt zu Beta Tester hast, so ist natürlich meine Unterstellung nicht richtig. Und ich nehme hiermit meine Aussage über dein HÖRENSAGEN dir gegenüber zurück.

Es freut mich, das es hier doch noch Menschen gibt, die mit Kritik von anderen normal umgehen ohne den anderen zu beleidigen... vielleicht sollte sich der eine oder andere (vielleicht auch hier und da ich selbst) ein Beispiel daran nehmen wie man eine Diskussion führt ohne dabei zu vergessen, das man einen Mensch gegenüber hat.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte einigermassen die Beweggründe für meine Antwort rüberbringen. Ob die jetzt richtig oder falsch waren sei dahingestellt.... aber aber dies waren halt die Gefühle die ich in dem Moment hatte.


----------



## Gromthar (6. August 2008)

Also ...

Funcom war noch nie dafür bekannt gute Produkte heraus zu bringen, daher habe ich mir AoC auch gar nicht erst gekauft, sondern wollte erstmal in aller Ruhe warten. (Anarchy Online ... haha ^^)

Mythic hingegen ist für recht ordentlich Produkte bekannt. DAoC war ein wirklich großartiges Spiel, dass auch mich einige Jahre fesselte. Ich erwarte von Mythic daher keine mindere Qualität, sondern eher bessere.

Ach ja, und hört bitte auf WAR mit WoW zu vergleichen. Das ist wie mit Äpfeln und Birnen - sehen ähnlich aus, sind aber grundverschieden.


----------



## Thimothy (6. August 2008)

Hunsorr schrieb:


> Oder umso komprimierter ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne Ne die meisten gehen ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (6. August 2008)

Warhammer Online hat 2 ganze entscheidende Pluspunkte im Vorfeld.

1. Es hat seine bereits seit Jahrzehnten bestehende Tabletop Fangemeinde.
2. Es kommt unabhängig davon ob EA auf der Packung stehen mag von den Dark Age of Camelot Machern

Allerdings, und jetzt kommt's steht dem gegenüber:

Die Gefahr das die Community genauso versaut darherkommt, wie das bei Age of Conan der Fall war. Keine Ahnung wie's dort heute zugeht (ich wünsche es den treuen AoC Usern, das dort jetzt Frieden im Chat eingekehrt ist und die RP Stimmung vorhandden ist), aber der Beginn war einfach grauenhaft. Überall Kiddie Geflame und Gespame in den Chats (PVP Server: Aries) und 90 % der Chars sind dir mit Namen von WoW NPC's über'n Weg gerannt. Sowas tötet jede RP Stimmung!!! und zum Glück bleibt so ein Gesindel Spielen wie HdRO fern, was beinahe schon an ein Wunder grenzt.

Von "ab 18 Jahren" hast du bei AoC zumindest auf Aries absolut gar nix gemerkt. Genau das war der Hauptgrund für mich, abgesehen von den Millionen technischen Fehlern, die das Spiel zu der Zeit aufwies, den AoC Account zu kündigen. Ich wollte von der Community her einfach kein WoW 2 spielen.

Ich befürchte sehr stark, so wie Warhammer Online von diesen WoW Kiddies "gehypt" wird, wird die WAR Community zumindest im ersten Monat die absolute Hölle werden. Darum habe ich ebenfalls wie einige andere hier meine Vorbestellung schleunigst nach dem AoC Erlebnis gecancelt. WAR kann das noch geschickt vermeiden, in dem die Steuerung halt nich Casual Gamer freundlich ist. Vor allem das ist nämlich mit ein Grund warum WoW immer so Kiddie überlaufen ist. Wenn man die WAR Steuerung allerdings zu leicht verinnerlichen kann, dann sehe ich schwarz für eine vernünftige Community dort.


----------



## drummen (6. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> "Teilweise" <- den find ich gut. Mauradon, Scholomance, Diremaul z. B. wurden erst nachgepatcht. Raidcontent und PvP Content war bei WoW auch sehr lange Zeit garnicht vorhanden, Onyxia und das Ehrensystem kam erst weit nach release und Molten Core noch weit später.



Du willst uns nicht nur erzählen das Molten Core nicht zu Release drinn war, sondern auch noch nach Onyxia kam? lmao. Was hier manche Leuten vom Stapel lassen um WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen ist manchmal echt Peinlich. Vor allem weil ein Spiel nicht besser wird indem man mit dem Finger auf andere Spiele zeigt.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Genauso wie es Hammer ist, was manche Leute vom Stapel lassen, um W.A.R vor WoW schlecht zu machen. Beide Seiten schenken sich in diesem Fall gar nichts.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2008)

You failed.



drummen schrieb:


> Du willst uns nicht nur erzählen das Molten Core nicht zu Release drinn war, sondern auch noch nach Onyxia kam? lmao. Was hier manche Leuten vom Stapel lassen um WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen ist manchmal echt Peinlich. Vor allem weil ein Spiel nicht besser wird indem man mit dem Finger auf andere Spiele zeigt.


Stimmt, Molten Core war schon drin. 



> On release, Molten Core was the only 40 man instance in the game..


WoWwiki lässt grüßen.

Wenn du auch nur ein ganz klein wenig gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen das ich lediglich die AoC-Schlechtmacherei wiederlegen wollte. Ich bin alles andere als ein WAR Fanboy, aus dem alter bin ich raus. Damit bin ich wohl genau gegen das vorgegangen, was du so verteufelst..


----------



## Malyce (6. August 2008)

Ich spreche für mich wenn ich sage: Ich komm im WoW Content einfach nicht weiter. Unser Gilde bekommt nicht einen SSC Boss down und ca. ~halbes Jahrs vor WotLK Releasen neuen Raid suchen habe ich auch keine Lust. Ist mir durchaus Bewusst das es nur meine Probleme sind. Aber: Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich nicht so viele Erfolg in WoW habe ist natürlich die Lust auf ein andere Game extrem hoch. Endlich was neues Spielen etc. Und ob ich jetzt irgendwo Rerolle oder direkt n neues Game anfange ist in dem Fall Jacke wie Hose.

Allein deswegen werde ich mir WAR auf jeden Fall anschauen.

Was man auch nicht unterschätzen sollte sind die alten DAoC Spieler, die vom Spielprinzip her ein wenig Enttäuscht sind von WoW (allein das Crafting System... in WoW kannst du an einem Tag deinen Beruf maximieren, in DAoC warst du damals ewig lang damit beschäftigt^^ Das hat den Reiz des Craftens erst ausgemacht).
Entsprechend kann man als alter DAoC Spieler auch viel mehr mit dem PvP System anfangen. Ständig und immer wieder den selben Turm einnehmen. So what, haben wir damals in Emain auch immer gemacht und es war Fun ohne Ende. Und mal ehrlich, ob ich jetzt zum 10000. mal TdM oder BT abfarme oder zum 10000. mal den Turm einnehme ist hupe. Es kommt halt drauf an was für einen selbst mehr Spaß bietet.

Ich verurteile WoW nicht, spiele es ja selber so ca. seit Release. Habe ich auch mit DAoC gemacht. Und gerade weil WAR von den DAoC Machern ist und einige Prinzipien aufnimmt setze ich natürlich HOFFNUNGEN in das Spiel.


Ich werde ja sehen was dabei rumkommt.

Gruß,
Malle


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Du willst uns nicht nur erzählen das Molten Core nicht zu Release drinn war, sondern auch noch nach Onyxia kam? lmao. Was hier manche Leuten vom Stapel lassen um WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen ist manchmal echt Peinlich. Vor allem weil ein Spiel nicht besser wird indem man mit dem Finger auf andere Spiele zeigt.



Stimmt doch garnet...
er hat lediglich gesagt das Onyxia spät kam und MC noch später  

Lesen will gelernt sein -.-


----------



## Ascían (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Genauso wie es Hammer ist, was manche Leute vom Stapel lassen, um W.A.R vor WoW schlecht zu machen. Beide Seiten schenken sich in diesem Fall gar nichts.



Die Frage ist ja, warum? In erster Linie wird von den WoW-Fanbojen als erstes mit Leuchtfeuer geschossen, und die jeweilige Community antwortet dann entsprechend (Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel). Viele der Spieler zukünftiger und aktueller Konkurrenz-Produkte sind ehemalige WoW-Spieler, die die Metamorphose von ihrem geliebten Fantasy-MMO hin zu einer rofl'nden E-Sports Gemeinde mit entsprechendem Altersdurchschnitt und Hormonspiegel einfach nicht mehr ertragen haben. Das wird dann entweder in nostalgischen Aufrufen zu Classic-Servern deutlich, oder aber in entsprechender Kritik an dem heutigen 'World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG von Blizzard. Genauso bedenken die WoW-Fanbojen alle Konkurrenzprodukte schon im Vorhinein mit unbegründeter Kritik, in der Hoffnung quasi eine Umkehrung der "Werbt einen Freund für WoW!"-Kampagne hin zu "Ekelt einen Freund oder völlig Unbekannten weg von WAR, HdRO etc.!" zu erreichen, damit WoW bloß keine Spieler verliert und sich nachher niemand mehr für die gefarmten Epixxx interessiert. So ist zumindest der Eindruck, der geprägt wurde durch diverse Fanbois Flamebois wie Mr. "Ich find alles außer WoW Scheisse und manchmal auch das" Pacster und Konsorten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG


Nice one  xD


----------



## Mikokami (6. August 2008)

Die Zukunft von Warhammer?

Ich glaube die ist düster, das Zeitalter der MMO(RP)Gs ist sicher noch nicht zuende, aber die goldenen Zeiten alle mal.

Auch wenn immer wieder beteuert und beschworen wird dass dieses oder jenes ein "gutes Spiel" wird, das wird es nicht denn hier gehts um ein Geschäft im industriellen Bereich mit Marketing und PiPaPo, das ist kein innovaties Garagenprojekt das alles vorherige verpuffen lassen wird.

Als Warhammer(40K)- Fan und leidenschaftlicher Spieler werde ich es natürlich spielen und genießen.

Aber was für mich einen wichtigen Teil darstellt, das Rollenspiel, das eintauchen in Atmosphäre dieses Universums, mache ich mir da erst garkeine Hoffnungen, denn das ist leider ein sterbender Brauch. Es geht nur noch ums Gewinnen, und nicht-verlieren und Aktienkurse.


----------



## rare.trax (6. August 2008)

Hi,

einer der Hauptknackpunkte ist wohl die Tatsache, das es bei WOW bald die dritte sogenante Erweiterung gibt.  Es gibt seit Erscheinen KEINE neue Klasse und *neue* Rassen sind und waren nur Augenwischerei! Das ist ein meinen Augen die größte Frechheit an der ganzen Sache. 

Aber das viele der 10 mil. WOW-user anscheinend noch keine mmorgs vorher gespielt haben, fällt ihnen der Stillstand in der Entwicklung bzw. das optisch nahezu identische Instanzen/ Dungeons, nicht weiter auf.

Und die *erste* neue Klasse in lichking empfinde ich nur noch lächerlich und ein Versuch sich gegen zeitlichen Verfall von WOW zu stämmen. Hätte viel früher und mit mehr und verschiedenen Klassen stadtfinden müssen.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja, warum? In erster Linie wird von den WoW-Fanbojen als erstes mit Leuchtfeuer geschossen, und die jeweilige Community antwortet dann entsprechend (Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel). Viele der Spieler zukünftiger und aktueller Konkurrenz-Produkte sind ehemalige WoW-Spieler, die die Metamorphose von ihrem geliebten Fantasy-MMO hin zu einer rofl'nden E-Sports Gemeinde mit entsprechendem Altersdurchschnitt und Hormonspiegel einfach nicht mehr ertragen haben. Das wird dann entweder in nostalgischen Aufrufen zu Classic-Servern deutlich, oder aber in entsprechender Kritik an dem heutigen 'World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG von Blizzard. Genauso bedenken die WoW-Fanbojen alle Konkurrenzprodukte schon im Vorhinein mit unbegründeter Kritik, in der Hoffnung quasi eine Umkehrung der "Werbt einen Freund für WoW!"-Kampagne hin zu "Ekelt einen Freund oder völlig Unbekannten weg von WAR, HdRO etc.!" zu erreichen, damit WoW bloß keine Spieler verliert und sich nachher niemand mehr für die gefarmten Epixxx interessiert. So ist zumindest der Eindruck, der geprägt wurde durch diverse Fanbois Flamebois wie Mr. "Ich find alles außer WoW Scheisse und manchmal auch das" Pacster und Konsorten.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 'World of SchülerVZWarcraftICQlol' MMO(-R)PG kommt ab sofort in die Sigi =)


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

Ich find es vorallem lustig wenn dann "Neue" Waffenmodels kommen...
90% von den Models warn in Pre-BC auch schon drin  nur unter anderem namen ^^


----------



## rare.trax (6. August 2008)

ganze Dungeons wurden umgehebelt und als *neu* verkauft...


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

Ich sag nur NAXX !!

des waren noch zeiten xd
bin zwar auch erst mit 70 rein aber trotzdem tolles ding


----------



## Havamal (6. August 2008)

Ich will nicht wow flamen!Nur ein Grund warum ich es nimer spiele!Beste Ini  in meinen Augen war und ist Düsterbruch!Hätten sie solche Instanzen weiterhin gemacht wäre das ganze Instanzgerenne aus geblieben!


----------



## Shintuargar (6. August 2008)

Ihr regt euch über Recycling in WoW auf? Dabei ist Warhammer im Großen und ganzen ein recyceltes DAoC in neuem Gewand, noch dazu vom selben Entwickler. Also man kann es echt langsam übertreiben, Mythic muss erstmal beweisen, ob es nach 3 Jahren Laufzeit Neuerungen und anderen Content liefert. Mal abgesehen davon, wieso erfolgreiche Spielkonzepte umkrempeln? Mit dem WotLK bekomme ich genau das, was ich erwarte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Oder erwartet ihr ernsthaft, das Mythic mit einem Addon das komplette Spielprinzip umkrempelt? 

Naja, aber schön zu sehen wie manche hier krampfhafte Paranoia leben und hinter jeder Kritik einen WoW-Fanboy sehen, der Angst um sein Spiel hat und deshalb alles andere schlecht macht. Allein auf die Idee würde ich nie kommen. Treibt hier echt seltsame Blüten.

Interessanterweise kann man mit den anderen Betatestern ingame locker über Probleme mit WAR quatschen und sich ohne Gebashe über andere MMORPGs unterhalten. Sollten sich manche mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

Wenns dich ankotzt   warum bist du dann hier im Forum?


----------



## Shintuargar (6. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenns dich ankotzt   warum bist du dann hier im Forum?



Weil mich das Spiel interessiert, und ich ab und zu auch nützlich Beiträge finde? Also deine Frage kann echt nicht ernst gemeint sein...

Unglaublich!


----------



## (-Ragman-) (6. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach das bald in meine Signatur ^^ " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"
> 
> Dh man kann ein neues produkt nicht mit einen 3 jahre ausgereiften vergleichen.
> 
> ...





Das was Du da schreibst ist nicht richtig.Mir scheint das Du WoW nicht von Anfang an gespielt hast,denn Du erzählst hier kompletten Unfug.WoW war nie so verbugged und unausgereift wie AoC.Sicher,es gab Anfangs auch Probleme,allerdings ist das mit den heutigen MMO's überhaupt nicht vergleichen.Du kannst auch weiterhin versuchen Spiele wie AoC,Hellgate: London oder sonstwas in Schutz zu nehmen.Fakt ist das WoW (so sehr Euch das auch nervt) Qualitativ einfach besser war,ist, und wenn sich so mancher Hersteller nicht bald mehr Mühe gibt wohl auch bleibt.
AoC wird niemals den Qualitätsstatus erreichen wie WoW.Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.Den schlechten Ruf wird es jedenfalls nie wieder los.Bei Warhammer kann man den Machern nur empfehlen einen anderen Weg einzuschlagen.
Ich drück Warhammer die Daumen.In eigenem Interesse versteht sich,denn auch ich freue mich darauf.Bei dem Ramsch der in letzter Zeit verkauft wurde... da sollte man seine Euronen lieber behalten.


----------



## Cekol (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mein Warhammer vorhin abbestellt... ich lass mich nicht nochmal verarschen, erst Hellgate: London , dann Age of Conan, 80 euro in den Sandgesetzt... Ich spiele WoW, aber ich habe lange keinen Spaß mehr... ich hab eigentlich alles in WoW bisher miterlebt, spiele seit Release, bis bt alles gemacht und nunja, es ist langweilig geworden und viel zu kompliziert... und man wird automatisch in eine richtung gelenkt, wo man nicht hinmöchte, außer man möchte etwas erreichen. Außerdem ist das Community-Spiel bei WoW längst nichtmehr das gleich wie pre bc... aber das ist ja nicht das thema hier! Ich hoffe Warhammer wird etwas neues bringen aber ich warte mindestens 2 monate bevor ich mir es holen werden, sofern wotlk nicht WoW erneuern wird...


----------



## Ascían (6. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Weil mich das Spiel interessiert, und ich ab und zu auch nützlich Beiträge finde? Also deine Frage kann echt nicht ernst gemeint sein...
> 
> Unglaublich!



Du hast schon recht, so langsam sollte man mal wieder back to topic. Allerdings kann ich einige auch verstehen, wenn man sich die Kommentare einiger WoW-Jünger unter der Release-News von WAR durchliest kann einem das schonmal zu Kopf steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich glaube an einen guten Start und an eine noch bessere Zukunft von WAR, das einzige was mir noch Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Frage der Community. Ein MMO kann vom Gameplay her genial und von der Atmosphäre her mitreissend sein, sobald die ersten olololo-boys und BÄM-girls hüpfenderweise auftauchen ist das Spiel zumindest bedroht, vom Potential in Richtung Ravensburger 6-12 Jahre-Spiele abzusacken. Dies würde ich bei WAR ungern sehen, leider ist es bei einem PVP-lastigen Spiel aber wohl zumindest wahrscheinlich, dass sich nicht nur Tabletop-fans und HdRO-Konvertierer unter der Spielerschaft befinden. Sollten jedoch die GMs zackig auf Tickets reagieren und Spammer, Flamer, "Kiddies" und Träger von Namen wie Büroklammer und Müslifurz schnell mal verwarnen, dann sehe ich mich auch in ein paar Jahren noch Hochelfen schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ Sorzarra: Fühle mich geehrt *g*


----------



## Jallaalda (6. August 2008)

WAR wird untergehn genau wie all der andere unausgegorene Krempel...

Klar WoW war verbuggter als alles was jetzt erscheint, ABER es ist es NICHT mehr! 
Klar WoW ist technisch weniger anspruchsvoll, sowohl Grafisch als auch von der Spielbarkeit, aber ob die Hersteller mal drübernachgedacht haben das das die Leute evtl so wollen?
bzw. das die Leute wenig Lust haben wieder durch ein langes Tal der Tränen mit nem neuen MMO zu gehn, und dann auch noch doppelt zahlen? Neee....

Blizz is der Platzhirsch und den verdrängt man nicht so leicht, egal wie gut ein anderes spiel auch immer sein mag, ich werd mir WAR kaufen und testen aber ich glaub nciht das es mich von Hocker haut....

AMIGA OS war auch besser als WIN95 und wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> WAR wird untergehn genau wie all der andere unausgegorene Krempel...


Ohja, und all das nur, weil du es sagst. Amen.




> Klar WoW war verbuggter als alles was jetzt erscheint, ABER es ist es NICHT mehr!


Nach wie vielen Monaten? Richtig, genug.



> Klar WoW ist technisch weniger anspruchsvoll, sowohl Grafisch als auch von der Spielbarkeit, aber ob die Hersteller mal drübernachgedacht haben das das die Leute evtl so wollen?


Vielleicht wollen Leute auch ein etwas höherwertiges Spiel?



> bzw. das die Leute wenig Lust haben wieder durch ein langes Tal der Tränen mit nem neuen MMO zu gehn, und dann auch noch doppelt zahlen? Neee....


Gz, failed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Blizz is der Platzhirsch und den verdrängt man nicht so leicht, egal wie gut ein anderes spiel auch immer sein mag, ich werd mir WAR kaufen und testen aber ich glaub nciht das es mich von Hocker haut....


Aber du hast es dir gekauft. Und irgendwann wirst du vielleicht sagen "Boah, das haben die ja echt gut hinbekommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn nicht, du scheinst kein Verlust zu sein, so voreingenommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> WAR wird untergehn genau wie all der andere unausgegorene Krempel...
> 
> Klar WoW war verbuggter als alles was jetzt erscheint, ABER es ist es NICHT mehr!
> Klar WoW ist technisch weniger anspruchsvoll, sowohl Grafisch als auch von der Spielbarkeit, aber ob die Hersteller mal drübernachgedacht haben das das die Leute evtl so wollen?
> ...



Das Blizz der Platzhirsch ist stimmt schon längst nicht mehr. WoW ist technisch und vom Spielsystem her veraltet (Farmen ist enfach ein Relikt aus der MMO Vergangenheit, und langsam sehen die Hersteller das ein), und es gibt mit HdRO bereits eine, und mit W.A.R bald eine 2te sehr gute Alternative. Wayne interessierts dass diese Spiele nicht 10 Millionen Kunden anziehen werden? Für mich, als einzelnen Spieler, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob es jetzt Weltweit 200 Server mit je 12.000 Spielern gibt, oder ob es nur 60 Server mit 12.000 Spielern sind. Ich habe es nicht nötig, mir mein Selbstvertrauen aus den Quartalszahlen eines Softwareunternehmens zu besorgen *g*

Also ich hab sehr wohl Lust das "Tal der Tränen" als da wären, Bugs, Balanceprobleme wtc. in W.A.R mitzumachen, wenn mir dafür etwas neues, ein Spielsystem und ein Setting geboten werden dass mich interessiert und fesselt. Wenn die Alternative zu ein zwei Monaten wo es hin und wieder Balance und Bugprobleme gibt bedeutet, dass ich auch in 3 Jahren noch ein Spiel zocken muss, bei dem ich jetzt schon das Gähnen meiner Grafikkarte hören kann, dann entscheide ich mich für die Bugs.

Übrigens finde ich es sehr lustig, dass du Spielesoftware mit Betriebssystemen vergleichst...vielleicht sollte man auch dazusagen, dass Amiga OS Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit der damals am weitesten verbreiteten Intel - hardware hatte, für die Windows 95 wiederrum perfekt designt war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen schliesse ich mich Rayon ohne vorbehalte an, und setze ein dickes */signed* unter seinen Post.


----------



## Jallaalda (6. August 2008)

du hast meinem letzten Satz vergessen zu zitieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "die" Leute ein höherwertiges Spiel wollen kann sein, aber "die" Leute sind glaub ich deutlich in der Minderheit, denn nicht ohne grund hat blizz vor Jahren schon die Rechner der Spieler nach der Systemconfiguration gecheckt, und ich denke mal die meisten Spieler sind eher mittelmässig equippt was die Hardware anbelangt, und haben wenig Lust aufzurüsten...

wie dem auch sei ich bezweifle das WAR es schaffen wird... das war ja wohl die Kernfrage dieses Beitrages...


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> Das "die" Leute ein höherwertiges Spiel wollen kann sein, aber "die" Leute sind glaub ich deutlich in der Minderheit, denn nicht ohne grund hat blizz vor Jahren schon die Rechner der Spieler nach der Systemconfiguration gecheckt, und ich denke mal die meisten Spieler sind eher mittelmässig equippt was die Hardware anbelangt, und haben wenig Lust aufzurüsten...



Dir ist natürlich klar, dass du mit diesem Post die zukünftigen W.A.R Spieler quasi als eine Hardwaretechnisch, und vom Spielanspruch her höhergestellte Elite bezeichnest, die sich von der grauen Masse durch viel höhere Qualität abhebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls dass der Sinn dieses Posts gewesen ist, so bedanke ich mich im Namen der gesamten W.A.R Community herzlich für diese herzerwärmenden Streicheleinheiten unserer Egos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Solltest du was anderes ausdrücken wollen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jallaalda (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich es sehr lustig, dass du Spielesoftware mit Betriebssystemen vergleichst...vielleicht sollte man auch dazusagen, dass Amiga OS Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit der damals am weitesten verbreiteten Intel - hardware hatte, für die Windows 95 wiederrum perfekt designt war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ging darum was besser war auf der dafür vorgesehenen Hardware, intel hardware war auch nicht dafür gedacht ein für 68000er CPUs programmiertes OS zum laufen zu kriegen... amiga OS war einfach besser als Windows.

Klar ist AOC und WAR und wie sie alle heissen, sicher TECHNISCH besser... aber ob es was bringt?

und wenn eben nur 10000 leute das spielen weil sie so überzeugt davon sind wird es sich nicht lohnen und dann isses nunmal so das man aus Betriwbswirtschaftlicher sicht den laden schliessen muss, das ist nähmlich das einzige um was es geht...


----------



## Chiroc (6. August 2008)

Im Grunde ist WoW diese typische Mainstream Plastik Unterhaltung...wie heutige Pop Musik oder die meisten so genannten Hollywood Blockbuster, aber ich will Ecken und Kanten und hoffe das WAR die haben wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> und wenn eben nur 10000 leute das spielen weil sie so überzeugt davon sind wird es sich nicht lohnen und dann isses nunmal so das man aus Betriwbswirtschaftlicher sicht den laden schliessen muss, das ist nähmlich das einzige um was es geht...



Bei über 750k Beta-Anmeldungen denk ich schon, das es so 500k-1 Millionen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das sollte dick reichen.


----------



## Jallaalda (6. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dir ist natürlich klar, dass du mit diesem Post die zukünftigen W.A.R Spieler quasi als eine Hardwaretechnisch, und vom Spielanspruch her höhergestellte Elite bezeichnest, die sich von der grauen Masse durch viel höhere Qualität abhebt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Villeicht nicht als ELITE aber schon als Leute mit mehr anspruch und mehr Hardwarepower... 
Ich hab auch die Hardwarepower so ist das nicht, immerhin will ich es ja auch sehen was da kommt, aber viele WoWler die ich so kenne zocken noch mit TI4200 und AMD 1200MHZ CPUs leg denen mal WAR hin, nur um des anspruchs willen werden die sicher nicht 600 oder mehr Taler für ne andere Maschine hinknallen.

ausserdem befindet sich WoW im Moment auf dem besten Weg auf immer mehr Notebooks spielbar zu werden da die meisten Hersteller Ihre Kisten schon standartmässig so ausstatten das das Spiel Normal zu spielen geht. um WAR oder AoC auf nem Schleppi zu zocken braucht man schon gut Kohlen...

Für eingefleischte WoWler ist das natürlich Paradiesisch....


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Text vergessen unter deinem Quote?


----------



## Sorzzara (6. August 2008)

Jallaalda schrieb:


> und wenn eben nur 10000 leute das spielen weil sie so überzeugt davon sind wird es sich nicht lohnen und dann isses nunmal so das man aus Betriwbswirtschaftlicher sicht den laden schliessen muss, das ist nähmlich das einzige um was es geht...



Es gibt allein ca. 750.000 Betatester...wenn von denen nur die Hälfte weiterspielen, ist W.A.R kommerziell gesehen schon erfolgreich. Dazu kommen Weltweit fast eine halbe Million verkaufte CE - POs, und aufgrund der Vorbestellungen kann man wahrscheinlich von ebensovielen SE - POs ausgehen.

Dazu kommen dann die Leute wie ich, die sich das Spiel ohne irgendeinen Zusatz wie der PO am Releasetag im Laden kaufen werden.

Ausserdem wurden derartige Vorhersagen auch für HdRO gemacht...und es existiert, und erhält regelmässig neuen Content.


----------



## Jallaalda (6. August 2008)

hab noch TEXT unters quote gemacht!

Viel geredet nichts gesagt ;-) wir alle werden es sehn und vielleicht wirds ja echt Toll :-)

am 18.09 werden wir es wissen


----------



## Magmaster (6. August 2008)

Also ich werde auch erstmal Paar Monate abwarten bis ich mir darüber ne Meinung bilde ... schließlich habe ich hier auch unmengen unnützer games herumliegen ... die alle samt Ihr Geld nicht wert sind. auch wenn Wow 3 jahre alt ist - den vergleich müssen Sie bestehen - da sie schließlich genau dies gamer abwerben wollen .... naja bin ja mal gespannt ... aber AoC hatte ich da nen größeres Potential zugedraut bzw. HDRO als WAR - kann mich auch täuschen ...


----------



## Rayon (6. August 2008)

Magmaster schrieb:


> Also ich werde auch erstmal Paar Monate abwarten bis ich mir darüber ne Meinung bilde ... schließlich habe ich hier auch unmengen unnützer games herumliegen ... die alle samt Ihr Geld nicht wert sind. auch wenn Wow 3 jahre alt ist - den vergleich müssen Sie bestehen - da sie schließlich genau dies gamer abwerben wollen .... naja bin ja mal gespannt ... aber AoC hatte ich da nen größeres Potential zugedraut bzw. HDRO als WAR - kann mich auch täuschen ...


Wenn man nach deinen einschätzungen geht, verliert eh jedes spiel gegen wow. also who cares?


----------



## Havamal (6. August 2008)

Ich sehe für W.A.R eine gute Zukunft! Eine Stabile Basis ist auf jedenfall da und as neben WOW noch andere MMOs gut leben können sieht man an LOTRO
ps. so sieht die Zukunft aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nda fällt nächste Woche!


----------



## Kranak90 (6. August 2008)

Ha! Ich glaube ich weiß wann die NDA fällt. Sie wird fallen wenn die Open Beta startet, ich seh es jetzt schon vor meinen Augen^^ Naja immerhin besser als wenn sie gar nicht fällt.


----------



## For-Free (6. August 2008)

Ich finde es schade, dass jeder irgentein neues MMo immer gleich mit Wow vergleichen muss. Bzw. nein anders ausgedrückt, jeder der das tut, hat vor Wow wahrscheinlich kein anderes MMO gezockt bzw. ist ganz neu im MMO Bereich.

Aber ich will hier kein vergleichpost machen, das hat eh keinen Sinn. Jeder hat schließlich seine eigene Meinung.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, WAR ist immernoch ein Erfolg, wenn es sogar nur 100000 Spieler spielen würden. Man kann es einfach nicht mit Blizzard vergleichen. Die haben schließlich TV Werbung, nen riesen haufen Geld usw gehabt/haben. Trotzdem werden wir sehen, wenn das Spiel son Hellgate: London oder AoC verschnitt hat (sowohl Contenttechnisch als auch Support/Kundenverarsche), wird es wohl nicht alzuviele Kunden nach dem ersten Monat haben, wie es Verkaufszahlen gibt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (6. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass jeder irgentein neues MMo immer gleich mit Wow vergleichen muss. Bzw. nein anders ausgedrückt, jeder der das tut, hat vor Wow wahrscheinlich kein anderes MMO gezockt bzw. ist ganz neu im MMO Bereich.
> 
> Aber ich will hier kein vergleichpost machen, das hat eh keinen Sinn. Jeder hat schließlich seine eigene Meinung.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, WAR ist immernoch ein Erfolg, wenn es sogar nur 100000 Spieler spielen würden. Man kann es einfach nicht mit Blizzard vergleichen. Die haben schließlich TV Werbung, nen riesen haufen Geld usw gehabt/haben. Trotzdem werden wir sehen, wenn das Spiel son Hellgate: London oder AoC verschnitt hat (sowohl Contenttechnisch als auch Support/Kundenverarsche), wird es wohl nicht alzuviele Kunden nach dem ersten Monat haben, wie es Verkaufszahlen gibt.



Und selbst wenn es so wäre, hätte es noch mehr als genug um Wirtschaftlich rentabel zu sein.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass jeder irgentein neues MMo immer gleich mit Wow vergleichen muss. Bzw. nein anders ausgedrückt, jeder der das tut, hat vor Wow wahrscheinlich kein anderes MMO gezockt bzw. ist ganz neu im MMO Bereich.
> 
> Aber ich will hier kein vergleichpost machen, das hat eh keinen Sinn. Jeder hat schließlich seine eigene Meinung.
> 
> Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, WAR ist immernoch ein Erfolg, wenn es sogar nur 100000 Spieler spielen würden. Man kann es einfach nicht mit Blizzard vergleichen. Die haben schließlich TV Werbung, nen riesen haufen Geld usw gehabt/haben. Trotzdem werden wir sehen, wenn das Spiel son Hellgate: London oder AoC verschnitt hat (sowohl Contenttechnisch als auch Support/Kundenverarsche), wird es wohl nicht alzuviele Kunden nach dem ersten Monat haben, wie es Verkaufszahlen gibt.



Es sind nun mal alles Rollenspiele und die kann ich auch miteinander vergleichen. Wieso sollte man das nicht machen. Das ich von einem kürzlich erschienenen Spiel nicht in jeder Hinsicht das gleiche erwarten kann, wie von einem Spiel welches schon seit Jahren existiert ist klar. 

Trotzdem:

- Spielwitz
- Storry
- Grafik
- Sound
- PVP
- PVE

usw...

Mit was soll ich vergleichen, wenn nicht mit einem anderen Rollenspiel, hmm? Etwa mit Crysis?


----------



## Skiela (6. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass jeder irgentein neues MMo immer gleich mit Wow vergleichen muss. Bzw. nein anders ausgedrückt, jeder der das tut, hat vor Wow wahrscheinlich kein anderes MMO gezockt bzw. ist ganz neu im MMO Bereich.



Natürlich muss sich Warhammer mit WOW vergleichen. Ist doch das dasselbe Genre, und sogar die selbe Fantasy-Umgebung mit PvE und PvP.
Nur muss ich nach Allem, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, sagen, dass Warhammer bei diesem Vergleich verdammt gut abschneidet.

Den Marktanteil von WOW kann es nicht groß beeinflussen, da nicht jeder WOW Spieler überhaupt den Vergleich macht, sprich Warhammer anspielt. Warum auch? Wenn jemand jetzt Spaß an WOW hat, hat er doch keinen Grund, zu WAR zu wechseln. Vor Allem die ganzen Casual Gamer nicht.

Denke mal, WAR wird einen großen Anteil der Spieler abgreifen die WOW müde sind, was anderes suchen oder vorher das gefloppte Age of Conan gespielt haben, und jetzt ein Spiel suchen, in dem PvP wirklich Spaß macht.

Und da sind sie bei WAR genau richtig.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. August 2008)

hmmm ich glaube ds warhammer online nicht so ein müll woe AoC tabula rasa und co wird... das können die sich gar nicht erlauben xD wie alt ist warhammer jetzt? kp genau aber mein vater hat schon an den kleinen teilen rumgefummelt^^ ich glaube es wird erfolgreich sein... vielleicht wirds an wow ran kommen aber es wird wow nicht übertreffen können. viele spieler werden einfach ihre meinung behalten die sie jetzt haben so nach dem motto "alles ist scheiße nur wow nicht"... kp wie oft ich das in der gilde lesen musste -.-^^


----------



## duffz (6. August 2008)

WAR wird in einigen Dingen besser sein als WOW, und in manchen Dingen schlechter.

Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, in vielen Punkten sind sogar beide schlechter als andere MMORPGS.

Story: Da kommen beide auch nicht nur in die Nähe der epische Handlung von LotRO.
Grafik: So gut wie AoC sieht im Moment kein anderes MMORPG aus.

Um jetzt mal nur zwei Punkte zu nennen.

Jeder hat andere Dinge die ihm Wichtig sind und deshalb sollte auch jeder spielen was ihm Spaß macht!

Das einzige was ich persönlich nicht ausstehen kann, sind Fanboys die unfähig sind über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen und von vorne herein alles Schlecht reden. Und davon gibt es hier auf Buffed leider einen ganzen Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, aber das musste jetzt einfach mal raus...

@Havamal: Schlechtes Beispiel, hättest was aus der 3.2 nehmen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. August 2008)

duffz schrieb:


> Grafik: So gut wie AoC sieht im Moment kein anderes MMORPG aus.



Hier kann ich nicht zustimmen. Herr der Ringe sieht besser als Aoc. Aoc hat eine gute Grafik, aber ist meiner Meinung nach nicht das Grafikwunder, als das es im Moment immer verkauft wird.
Das Gras sieht z.t. nicht sehr gut aus und die Bäume sind auch nichts besonderes. Sie bewegen sich nicht mal. Animationen sind mit Herr der Ringe gleichwertig, wie ich finde. Auch Wasser sieht meiner Meinung nach bei Herr der Ringe besser aus.


----------



## duffz (7. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nicht zustimmen. Herr der Ringe sieht besser als Aoc.



Also mir persönlich gefällt gerade die Vegetation bei AoC einen Tick besser als bei HdRO (trotz DX10 Schatten). Da spielt aber halt immer sehr viel persönlicher Geschmack mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich dir aber Recht geben muss, dass die Bäume und Sträucher bei AoC nur aus der Entfernung gut aussehen...


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2008)

EA betreibt sogar heute noch Server für Ultima Online, nur mal so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meines Wissens nach spielen auf den offiziellen Servern nur noch wenige tausend.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2008)

Also ich seh die nahe Zukunft für WAR nicht so rosig...

Viele Spieler kommen auf Spiele nicht durch Foren sondern durch Zeitungen.

Und was ich gestern in der Lamestar gelesen habe erschreckte mich doch arg...

Es hab einen kurzen bericht und ein Kommentar von Petra Schmitz.

Der titel war :"Zu groß für Mythic"

Sätze wie :  "Sie haben sich übernommen  und das was geplant war konnten sie nicht umsetzen."

oder  : "WHO befindet sich seit 2005 in Entwicklung und hat dabei mehr als eine Grafikgeneration verschlafen."

"Der Betatest mit angeblich 500k Anmeldungen scheint noch in weiter Ferne."

"Ob die entfernten Klassen und Städte durch nachträgliche Patches eingebaut werden , ließ Mythic noch offen"

Fazit : Kein einziges Gutes wort über WHO

Zitate aus der Aktuellen Gamestar 09/2008

Also ich weiss ja nicht...aber das ist schon ein eindeutiger Kundenschreck.

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob die Infos einfach nur schlecht recharchiert sind oder Alt  aber so ein Patzer darf selbst der Lamestar nicht passieren.

Ich hoffe nur das sich ernsthafte Spieler nicht durch sowas beeinflussen lassen .


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2008)

Wer sich auf Lamestar verlässt... n/c. Wird bald denke ich noch mehr kommen nach Fall der NDA und dann kann man ja gucken wer Qualitativ hochwertige Berichte abgibt (heißt nicht: nur positiv = gut in der qualität.)


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2008)

Man muss dazu sagen die Gamestar war mal wirklich gut ^^

aber jetzt da die ganzen guten Alten redakteure weg sind gehts stetig bergab


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2008)

ja, war, vor einiger Zeit. Den Abfall der qualität sollte man aber schon bemerkt haben und sich dann sein Fazit machen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2008)

Nicht jeder ist ein gebildeter Buffed-Foren-User ^^

Mir fällt auf  200 posts xD


----------



## Lari (7. August 2008)

Zu dem Gamestar-Bericht:
Beta-Test in weiter Ferne? Der lief an dem Tag, an dem die Kolumne erschien schon über ein Jahr. Ich sag mal: Fachpersonal! Top recherchiert.
Desweiteren geht sie auf die verschlafene Grafik-Generation von Warhammer in den drei Jahren Entwicklungszeit ein. World of Warcraft wurde 5 Jahre entwickelt. Hat da ein Hahn nachgekräht, was an Grafik-Generationen verschlafen wurden?
An dieser Kolumne sieht man ganz eindeutig eine Anti-WAR Einstellung. Null Hintergrundwissen, aber mal eben aus dem gestrichenen Content eine Riesen-Debakel gemacht. Denkt mal drüber nach, ob ihr weiterhin Spielezeitschriften wirkloch so ein Vertrauen schenken wollt.


----------



## TimmÄ90 (7. August 2008)

Wie gerade gesagt, war der Artikel in der Gamestar ne Kolumne und spiegelt daher nur den Eindruck von Redakteurin Schmitz wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich muss euch zustimmmen, bei so einer Berichterstattung (besonders von einer so populären Computerzeitschrift) wird das Spiel schon vor dem Erscheinen niedergemacht und das finde ich alles andere als gut. Manchmal glaube ich auch, Petra Schmitz hat nur Guild Wars und Pirates of the Burning Sea im Kopf..


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2008)

Wo Lari recht hat, hat er nunmal recht. Wer so inkompetent ist, mein Beileid. Wer sowas dann noch niederschreiben darf ... aber wer dann noch drauf hört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. August 2008)

TimmÄ90 schrieb:


> Wie gerade gesagt, war der Artikel in der Gamestar ne Kolumne und spiegelt daher nur den Eindruck von Redakteurin Schmitz wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Diese Schmitz kann ja auch rein gar nichts. Auch wenn es sich jetzt grob anhört, aber 90% der Artikel die von Frauen recherchiert wurden, sind schlecht, wenig informativ und extrem Parteiergreifend. Sowas hat in einer populären Zeitschrift nichts zu suchen. Aber naja, welche Zeitschriften sind nich dem WoW Hype verfallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Warhammer Online hat 2 ganze entscheidende Pluspunkte im Vorfeld.
> 
> 1. Es hat seine bereits seit Jahrzehnten bestehende Tabletop Fangemeinde.
> 2. Es kommt unabhängig davon ob EA auf der Packung stehen mag von den Dark Age of Camelot Machern
> ...



Das heißt also weil viele Autofahrer gefährlich und unsinnig fahren soll es jetzt weniger Autofahrer  geben, da sich neue Autos nur noch wie ein Flugzeug steuern lassen? Na den Autohersteller möchte ich mal sehen, der sich solche Ideen auf die Fahne schreibt. Produkte, seien es jetzt Autos oder Spiele, leben von leichter Zugänglichkeit - denn schließlich will man sein Produkt auch möglichst oft verkaufen.
Nochmal zum Thema einer Community - sie wird überall gleich sein, da MMO´s Massenmarktprodukte geworden sind. Und wenn du mit anderen Gamern nicht umgehen kannst sind vielleicht nicht sie sondern DU das Problem. Ich hab noch nie jemanden gesagt wie er seinen char zu spielen hat, noch wie er sich zu verhalten hat. Liegt vielleicht daran das ich im Einzelhandel arbeite und ziemlich ressistent gegen Sachen bin, die deine zarte Spielerseele nerven mögen.
Und pauschalierung wie "WoW Kiddies" zeigen, falls du die 18 schon überschritten hast, auch nicht grade von geistiger Reife. Wie gesagt, manchmal sind nicht die anderen das Problem....


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Zu dem Gamestar-Bericht:
> Beta-Test in weiter Ferne? Der lief an dem Tag, an dem die Kolumne erschien schon über ein Jahr. Ich sag mal: Fachpersonal! Top recherchiert.
> Desweiteren geht sie auf die verschlafene Grafik-Generation von Warhammer in den drei Jahren Entwicklungszeit ein. World of Warcraft wurde 5 Jahre entwickelt. Hat da ein Hahn nachgekräht, was an Grafik-Generationen verschlafen wurden?
> An dieser Kolumne sieht man ganz eindeutig eine Anti-WAR Einstellung. Null Hintergrundwissen, aber mal eben aus dem gestrichenen Content eine Riesen-Debakel gemacht. Denkt mal drüber nach, ob ihr weiterhin Spielezeitschriften wirkloch so ein Vertrauen schenken wollt.



Willkommen in der Schar mündiger Bürger - In einer Demokratie kann man sich selber über alles informieren, auch die Presse verbreitet nur die Meinungen ihrer Redakteure. Wertfreie Berichte über Spielemechaniken gerne, obs Spass macht oder nicht sollte jeder mal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (7. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Diese Schmitz kann ja auch rein gar nichts. Auch wenn es sich jetzt grob anhört, aber 90% der Artikel die von Frauen recherchiert wurden, sind schlecht, wenig informativ und extrem Parteiergreifend. Sowas hat in einer populären Zeitschrift nichts zu suchen. Aber naja, welche Zeitschriften sind nich dem WoW Hype verfallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






LOL! Das Jemand mit deiner Denkweise überhaupt aus dem Zwinger darf stinkt zum Himmel. Lass mich raten, Du hasst Frauen, stimmt's? Selten so einen sexistischen Schwachsinn gehört.


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> LOL! Das Jemand mit deiner Denkweise überhaupt aus dem Zwinger darf stinkt zum Himmel. Lass mich raten, Du hasst Frauen, stimmt's? Selten so einen sexistischen Schwachsinn gehört.



Das sind halt die Leute die sich vor einer Domina auf dem Boden wälzen und dann mit der Reitgerte verdreschen lassen. Kann dir nur voll zustimmen. Oh, Sohnemann kommt von der Schule - schnell die Paniktaste such - von wegen Reitgerte und so....


----------



## DeeeRoy (7. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Diese Schmitz kann ja auch rein gar nichts. Auch wenn es sich jetzt grob anhört, aber 90% der Artikel die von Frauen recherchiert wurden, sind schlecht, wenig informativ und extrem Parteiergreifend. Sowas hat in einer populären Zeitschrift nichts zu suchen. Aber naja, welche Zeitschriften sind nich dem WoW Hype verfallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Playgirl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (7. August 2008)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> LOL! Das Jemand mit deiner Denkweise überhaupt aus dem Zwinger darf stinkt zum Himmel. Lass mich raten, Du hasst Frauen, stimmt's? Selten so einen sexistischen Schwachsinn gehört.





Immondys schrieb:


> Das sind halt die Leute die sich vor einer Domina auf dem Boden wälzen und dann mit der Reitgerte verdreschen lassen. Kann dir nur voll zustimmen. Oh, Sohnemann kommt von der Schule - schnell die Paniktaste such - von wegen Reitgerte und so....



Ihr 2 Honks, hier geht es explizit um dieses Schema in einer PC-Zeitschrift, dort ist es eben gravierend. Es geht nicht um Frauen-Artikel generell in irgendeiner Zeitschrift, aber eben um Frau Schmitz und den meisten Frauen die für irgendwelche Videospiel/PC-Spiel-Zeitschriften arbeiten. Wenn eure Denkweise so kurzsichtig ist, solltet ihr überlegen ob ihr überhaupt einen Satz von mir Quoten solltet, denn dann folgt darauf eure Demontage.

Zudem, Ragman, wenn du meinst hier persönlich werden zu müssen, kann ich nur kurz auf den Reportbutton drücken, mehr lohnt sich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immondys, weiß ja nich, gut das du meine Vorlieben kennst, bin immer gerne offen dafür, von nem einem jungen Kerl wie dir, mehr über mich zu erfahren als ich selbst weiß, oder meine Freundin. Naja ok! Wirst schon recht haben, und nun pack die Drama-Queen wieder ein und husch husch.

PS: Ich soll dir von meiner Freundin danken, demnächst wird die Peitsche mit eingebunden werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. August 2008)

Aldaric, schalt mal nen Gang zurück. Wenn du ein Problem mit Frauen im allgemeinen hast posaun das hier nicht noch rum.
ICh kenne genug Frauen im Spielegenre. Und es ist eben nicht so, wie du dir das vorstellst.
Und Demontage würde ich das, was du da gerade versucht hast, nicht nennen.


----------



## Immondys (7. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ihr 2 Honks, hier geht es explizit um dieses Schema in einer PC-Zeitschrift, dort ist es eben gravierend. Es geht nicht um Frauen-Artikel generell in irgendeiner Zeitschrift, aber eben um Frau Schmitz und den meisten Frauen die für irgendwelche Videospiel/PC-Spiel-Zeitschriften arbeiten. Wenn eure Denkweise so kurzsichtig ist, solltet ihr überlegen ob ihr überhaupt einen Satz von mir Quoten solltet, denn dann folgt darauf eure Demontage.
> 
> Zudem, Ragman, wenn du meinst hier persönlich werden zu müssen, kann ich nur kurz auf den Reportbutton drücken, mehr lohnt sich gar nicht
> 
> ...



Nichts zu danken, wenns euch Spass bringt bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Übrigens hast du meinen Post wohl nicht bis zu Ende gelesen, ich bin 45 Jahre mit Frau und Sohnemann und nicht mehr ganz so jung - sieh meinen Spruch also mal aus der Warte. 

Zum eigentlichen Punkt - deine sicher berechtigte Kritik an der Gamestar, hast du leider recht schlecht rübergebracht. Sie sieht, wenn du es dir nochmal in ruhe durchliest, recht frauenfeindlich aus. Kritik ja - aber wenn dann nicht an Frau Schmitz sondern an die Journalistin Schmitz - also nicht weil sie eine Frau ist sondern weil hier schlecht von Journalisten gearbeitet wurde. Dies ist ein Unterschied den du künftig vielleicht beherzigen solltest. 

Im übrigen geht mir deine Kritik nicht weit genug. Ich halte von Presseerzeugnissen und ihren Tests generell recht wenig, da diese je nach dem Ziel, das der Redakteur verfolgt und was nicht nur für den Spielebereicht gilt, zu ihren eigenen Ergebnissen kommen. Diese müssen mit der Realität in keinster Weise übereinstimmen. Letztlich hießt das für den Leser, sich aus verschiedenen Informationsquellen selber ein Bild machen und die Dinge der Begierde mal selber ausprobieren.

Wer glaubt schon Politikern - warum sollte die Presse besser sein

in diesem Sinne - viel Spass mit der Peitsche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Erzähl mir doch mal bei Gelegenheit wies war....


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (7. August 2008)

Ahoi,

hier meine 50 Cents:

1. ich freu mich auf Warhammer!
2. hab bis April WoW aktiv gezockt und fand es wirklich gut (der ständige Itemreset und leider auch das Nachwerfen von Epixxen hat mich bewogen aufzuhören).
3. ja WoW ist ziemlich simpel gehalten. Und trotzdem laufen dort so viele Leute rum, die es nicht gebacken kriegen den ach so einfachen T6-Content und jetzt ja noch Sunwell erfolgreich zu raiden. Die meisten verkennen einfach die zu erbringende Leistung für erfolgreichen Progress und blubbern nur dummes Zeug daher (wie jetzt das Zeitargument kommen wird, was nur bedingt greift und nicht den Lowskill der meisten erklärt).
4. PvP in WoW ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich persönlich hab die Arena gehasst. Dennoch ist das PvP im highrated Bereich wirklich anspruchsvoll (Flames Inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
5. Bugs gibt es überall. Mehr oder weniger (in AoC eher mehr... - kleiner Seitenhieb :x) Ich hoffe, dass sie sich bei War in Grenzen halten und es nicht kritische Bugs sind, die die Grundaspekte des Spiels aushebeln (Crafting, Skills der Klassen usw.). Evadene Möbse oder sowas interessieren keine Sau.
6. Ich erhoffe mir von War als Spiel, dass die Bedienbarkeit ähnlich von WoW ist und das mir das PvP-System mal was Neues bietet. In Sachen PvE erhoffe ich mir genau Nichts. Da nehme ich, was kommt.
7. Wie ich auch schon im AoC-Forum schrieb: Testen, Vergleichen -> kaufen oder nicht kaufen. Man muss nicht jedem seinen Stempel aufdrücken. Schon garnicht, wenn man nicht dafür bezahlt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8. hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich auf War freue? 
9. WtB Orkse Spalta! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;<
10. Schönen Tag noch

P.S. Die Zukunft von War sollte eigentlich das Ablösen von DAoC sein bzw. erhoffe ich mir das (kam zu spät zu ner anständigen Leitung, um DAoC noch konkurrenzfähig zu spielen ;().


----------



## Ragazhul (7. August 2008)

Also muss sagen ich hab jetzt nicht alle 12 Seiten des Treads gelesen, sondern ab Seite 5 mal aufgehört.

Aber meine Meinung zum Thema Zukunft von Warhammer ist folgende:

Ich hab mich bis vor nem halben Jahr auch total von dem Warhammer Hype mitreissen lassen, spich auf der Homepage für Beta registriert immer Infos hier gelesen usw.
Auch immer wieder gelesen, das es wieder verschoben wurde usw usw.
Das hat bei mir ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln genommen wie man so schön sagt, und mich ein wenig drüber nachdenken lassen ob das Game wirklich was wird was mich interessiert.

Ich spiele WoW seit Release! Auch jetzt noch mit relativ viel Freude, und langweilig, naja ist es schon ein wenig, aber weil hier auch geschrieben wurde es gibt keine Herausforderung.
Ich mein mit Sunwell haben sie ja eine Große Herausforderung geschaffen wo wirklich nur die Top-Spieler durch kommen.
(Naja ok ist anderes Thema)

Worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, das ich schon glaube das sich Warhammer echt gut verkaufen wird zu Release.
Auch das sie auf diesen Schwung vorbereitet sein werde weil sie aus Fehlern von Blizzard sicher gelernt haben.

ABER und jetzt kommts

Ich glaube das wenn im sagen wir mal November das neue WoW Addon WoLK rauskommt, werden die Hauptstädte in WAR wieder recht schnell leer werden.
Einfach weil viele doch wieder zu WoW zurück kommen werden wenn ein neuer Contant da ist, auch wenn sie darüber schimpfen.

Aber lass mich gerne überraschen, kaufen und antesten werd ich WAR trotzdem auf alle Fälle auch wenn es nur ein Lückenfüller bis zum WoW Addon für mich werden wird, wenn ich mir so Bilder und Videos anschau.

Und aja warum es auch NIE den Erfolg haben wird was WoW haben wird, ist einfach die "zu" gute Ausführung der Chars und Umgebung usw.
Hört sich jetzt total dämlich an, aber WoW spielen viele Leute auch Mädls und auch Erwachsene usw. einfach wegen der "lieben" Grafik usw.
Hab meiner Freundin WAR gezeigt die auch WoW angefangen hat und sie fand es überhaupt nicht ansprechend, und das denk ich werden viele so finden.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Diese Schmitz kann ja auch rein gar nichts. Auch wenn es sich jetzt grob anhört, aber 90% der Artikel die von Frauen recherchiert wurden, sind schlecht, wenig informativ und extrem Parteiergreifend. Sowas hat in einer populären Zeitschrift nichts zu suchen. Aber naja, welche Zeitschriften sind nich dem WoW Hype verfallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, und wie bewertest du die Ansicht der PC Games (bekannterweise auch dem WoW Hype verfallen), die Warhammer trotz der zweifellos vorhandenen Unzulänglichkeiten in den Himmel hebt? Also genau das Gegenteil der Gamestar macht? Ist das seriöserer Journalismus? Oder geht's nur nach alter Fanboymanier: Wer mein Spiel schlecht redet ist doof, wer es lobt super?


----------



## Lari (7. August 2008)

Gibt's einen Link?
Außerdem gehts es nicht um die schlechte Darstellung, sondern darum, dass sie einfach falsche Dinge behauptet hat.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Gibt's einen Link?
> Außerdem gehts es nicht um die schlechte Darstellung, sondern darum, dass sie einfach falsche Dinge behauptet hat.



Wenn du mich meinst, die Lobhudeleien sind in der Printausgabe. Kann sein, dass die mittlerweile online gestellt wurden, kann ja mal nachsehen.

Stimmt, manches ist falsch. Aber nichtsdestotrotz wird die Autorin auch ihre Gründe für die anderen Aussagen haben. Oder meint ihr, alles sei an den Haaren herbei gezogen worden? Mal schauen, ob ich den Originaltext finde, denn einzelne Passagen reißen manches aus dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2008)

Reporter können solang und soviel recherchieren/interviewen/nachforschen wie sie wollen - die vorweg gefertigte Meinung bleibt bestehen und vorallem wenn dann noch eine Redaktion bzw. ein Konzern dahinter steht der âla Bildzeitung nur "interessante" Sachen veröffentlichen lässt.

Es gibt heutzutage kaum noch vertrauenswürdige Medien, ich sag nur Frontal21 und Galileo.. Bild und (PC)Game(Star)! Ich errinnere mich gerade an eine reportage über Counter Strike wo im Fernsehen behauptet wurde das dort kleine Mädchen an der Tür klingeln und abgeschlachtet werden würden.


----------



## drummen (7. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> > Du willst uns nicht nur erzählen das Molten Core nicht zu Release drinn war, sondern auch noch nach Onyxia kam? lmao. Was hier manche Leuten vom Stapel lassen um WoW vor WAR schlecht zu machen ist manchmal echt Peinlich. Vor allem weil ein Spiel nicht besser wird indem man mit dem Finger auf andere Spiele zeigt.
> 
> 
> Stimmt doch garnet...
> ...



Ich mach das mal an einer einfach Grafik fest:

Jetzt....................Spät....................Später

Wenn jetzt Onyxia Spät kam und MC Später heißt das nicht, dass Onyxia vor MC kam?
Oder ist bei dir die Zeit anders und es geht:

Jetzt.................Später...............Spät

Wenn das der Fall ist möchte ich dir hiermit sagen, dass du Falsch liegst und Später nach Spät kommt.

Lesen wir wirklich gelernt sein. 

BTW Terrorsatan: Für mich bist du der vorzeige WAR fanboy. Und bevor du mich jetzt als WoW-Fanboy bezeichnen willst: Ich spiele schon lange kein WoW mehr und hab nicht vor es wieder anzufangen.

edit:

Entschuldigung lieber Deathstyle ich hatte deinen Post leider übersehen ich bitte vielmals um verzeihung:



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt, Molten Core war schon drin.
> 
> Wenn du auch nur ein ganz klein wenig gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen das ich lediglich die AoC-Schlechtmacherei wiederlegen wollte. Ich bin alles andere als ein WAR Fanboy, aus dem alter bin ich raus. Damit bin ich wohl genau gegen das vorgegangen, was du so verteufelst..



Ich hatte mich auf das "Kein Endgame Content" bezogen und nunja, WoW hatte schon Endgame Content als es erschienen ist. Du wolltest mit dem Post wohl nur sagen, dass wenig Content enthalten war, was stimmt. Man musste ja auch nicht lange warten bis neue Inhalte wie z.B. Onyxia kamen. 

Schlechtmacherei von AoC kann ich im zusammenhang mit WAR teils verstehen, man hat einfach Angst, dass WAR so eine Enttäuschung wird.

Ich bitte nochmals vielmals um verzeihung. (würd noch mehr schreiben, aber ich telefoniere gerade)


----------



## Zorn Gottes (7. August 2008)

ach cool, ein threat bei dem jeder mal seinen Senf dazu geben darf!

Also, 1. WoW
Hab bis zur ersten Erweiterung (seit Release) WoW gezockt und dann meine Zeit für andere Dinge geopfert. Mir hats immer riesigen Spaß gemacht und war mir am Ende dann doch zu wenig PvP lastig. Bei so vielen Spielern scheint es mir jedoch schirr unmöglich diese pauschal zu kategorisieren.

2. Die Zukunft von W.A.R.
Ja, ich gebe es zu, ich schaue mit einer rosaroten Brille auf W.A.R.! Ganz einfach weil ich das Tabletop am Rande kennengelernt hab, ein paar Bücher gelsen habe (die waren nur mittelmäßig), Warhammer Fantasy gespielt habe (toll!), Mark of Chaos genossen habe und mich die ganze Welt einfach fesselt. Ich glaube, es wird doch sehr davon abhängen wie das Spiel umgesetzt ist. Eventuell ist es ja wirklich schlecht und wird nach einem Jahr den Bach runter gehen. Vielleicht ist es auch top, aber kompliziert oder viel zu einfach für Hardcore Gamer. Ich freue mich einfach darauf es zu testen und nochmehr, wenn es dann wirklich gut ist.

3. Frauen
Ich habe diesen Bericht über W.A.R. zwar nicht gelesen, muss aber generell anmerken, dass Testberichte aus Zeitschriften oft weit auseinander triften. Ein Freund hat sich letztens ein GameboySpiel gekauft und dieses war in einer Zeitschrift mit 91% bewertet und in einer anderen mit 70%! Oft wird ein Spiel nur von einer einzigen Person getestet und diese hat nur begrenzt Zeit dafür. Gerade ein MMOG ist im Grunde genommen nicht "testbar" in einer so kurzen Zeit und von nur einer Person. Obwohl alle weiblichen Wesen in meiner Umgebung nicht so super gamingfreaks sind, muss das aber nicht gleich heißen, dass sie wie beim Autofahren einfach schlechter sind als wir Männer ;-) (achtung! Nicht ernst gemeint) Dennoch muss das folgende jetzt mal gesagt werden! Schaut euch mal Wiimotion an. Das ist zum Haare ausrupfen... Dieses Mädel hats einfach nicht drauf :-/


----------



## reebow (7. August 2008)

es ist doch wohl klar das warhammer nicht so erfolgreich werden kann sie wow.

wow ist so wie die wii, da macht die ganze familie mit, ich mein wieviel frauen, brüder, schwester und andere familienmitglieder spielen den wow? wow ist eher das für die familie, es ist schön bunt es spirtz kein blut, es gibt einfach schöne charaktere, warhammer, ist für die familie zu hässlich, die ultra ugly grünhäuter, die mutantenviehscherchaosdinger, welche frauen wollen sowas spielen? wenn dann nur so hardcore zocker/mannsweiber, aber keine frischgewordene mütter.

warhammer ist eher die ps3, die eben meist nur die harcore dadler haben mit dicker grafik usw. und deshalb kann man wow garnicht erst einholen mit den demnächst kommeneden mmos, ich wage zu vermuten das nichtmal *hello kitty* das schafft!

die einzige frage die sich für mich stellt, wird mir das spiel gefallen

un das sachen wegstreichen halt ich für ne gute lösung, den wer will den ein halb fertiges spiel, es wird ja hoffentlich nicht dadurch nur halb das spiel, aber dann kann man sich erstmal auf das eine konzentrieren, die städte werden ja sowieso kostenlos nachgeschoben haben sie schon gesagt.

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. August 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ja, das wird immer gesagt! Aber ist leider blödsinn. Glaubst du EA würde das Projekt unterstützen wenn es ihr Ziel wäre  nicht Blizzard anzugreifen?



Glaubst du das man mindestens 8 millionen spieler haben muss um mit einen spiel geld zu machen oder wie darf ich das arguemnt verstehen....

Ich glaub die mmos werden nicht entwickelt damit irgend eins wow schlecht sondern in erster linie um geld zu machen und nicht um so erfolgreich wie wow zu werden...inzwischen weiß auch jeder mmo hersteller das es wohl kaum möglich sein wird...


----------



## White-Frost (7. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Glaubst du das man mindestens 8 millionen spieler haben muss um mit einen spiel geld zu machen oder wie darf ich das arguemnt verstehen....
> 
> Ich glaub die mmos werden nicht entwickelt damit irgend eins wow schlecht sondern in erster linie um geld zu machen und nicht um so erfolgreich wie wow zu werden...inzwischen weiß auch jeder mmo hersteller das es wohl kaum möglich sein wird...


ganz genauso is es nähmlich sämtliche mmos passen sich immer mehr gegenseitig an weil se sich gegenseitig perfektionieren und daher entsteht eine breite auswahl ein mmo mit sovielen spielern wie wow wirst du wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen aber die machen des doch nich um blizzard eins auszuwischen (vorstell wie se in so ner konferenz sitzen "so liebe leute wir machen ein mmo um den leuten von blizzard mal eins auszuwischen und sagen zu können bäbätsch wir sind besser als ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) die überlegen doch wie se es machen das es einige spielen und sie geld mit verdienen können und dazu brauchen sie blizzard nich schlagen da genügt ihnen auch bei weitem weniger spieler


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie das neue MMOG von Blizzard ankommen wird und welche
Abo Zahlen sie damit erreichen. Das wäre momentan das einzige Spiel, das ich mir vorstellen
könnte was auch nur ansatzweiße an die Abo Zahlen von WoW herankommt.

Ich glaube, WoW hätte selbst noch dann genügend Spieler, wenn sie gut 1 Jahr keinen neuen
Content mehr bringen würden... die 8-10m bekommste einfach nichtmehr los ;D

Aber wie ja schon gesagt, geh ich stark davon aus das WAR genügend Spieler findet um dann
ein erfolgreiches MMORPG zu werden.


----------



## Khorgarjin (7. August 2008)

Mich stört WAR nicht, ich freu mich drauf. Aber werde es erstmal nicht kaufen. Das hat in meinen Augen folgende Gründe.

Ersten Barnett. Der Typ redet als würden sie das Rat neu Erfinden, das Spiel das beste sein, sie neue Wege gehen usw. Gut das es sowas schonmal gab und Publicquests ja nichts neues sind, naja egal. Der Punkt ist, er redet als würden sie das beste Spiel machen.

Zweitens der Unterschied zu WOW. Er ist nicht groß und wird nur groß Dargestellt. Der ware Unterschied ist das Questsystem und das RVR. So ich hab kein Problem sie sagen, das sie nicht alles fertig bekommen. Aber in ihren Vidoes beschreiben sie ihre tollen Pläne, was sie vor haben usw. und am Ende haben sie nur eine Haupstadt pro Seite??? Die wollten doch RVR machen?? Naja das liefern sie dann nach, mit einem Patch, logisch?? 

Drittens die Klassen. Ein Hübsches Geniales System, was darauf aufbaut, das jedes Volk eine Grundklasse hat. Super Idee, aber ... wo bitte haben DE ihren Tank? Ach passt net ganz so ... hm naja ich dachte aber es würde ja balanciert sein? Es würde ... hm ... komsich. Nun also auch etwas, was sie besser machen wollten als andere und erstmal nicht hin bekommen.

Dann kommt der WArhammer Hintergrund, ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut. Eisenbrecher zu spielen und an den Seiten von echten Zwergen in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Zu nörgeln, das Orks auch nicht mehr richtig kämpfen, das die Maschinisten einen an der Waffel haben, die Menschen nur Wasser trinken und Elfen ja so oder so ien seltsames Volk sind. Jetzt hab ich net mal ne Haupstadt? Es fehlt mir ein Bruder an meiner Seite und ich muss vielleicht noch mit Elfen etwas zusammen unternehmen, wozu hab ich ne Axt und ein Schild, damit mir dieses Volk fern bleibt. Aber naja ... 

Viele Spiele haben schlecht angefangen, WOW war anfangs eine Last. Aber etwas ist anders geworden. WOW hat bewieses das Suporrt und Community Arbeit sich auszahlt und das hat Myth nicht gemacht! Garnicht. Sie haben nichts an die Seiten gegeben, Leute die auf Messen waren, haben keine Betakeys bekommen? Dann hört man sie reden, von Tier aufbau Prinzip und dem und jenen und sie können es nicht liefern? Es ist nicht das Spiel, es nicht wie es rauskommt, sondern wie sie es Vermarktet haben. Sie haben es als Superspiel gefeiert, als überflieger über alle Konkurenten. Kein Langweiliges farmen, grinden oder PVE Content der immer der selbe ist. Nein sie machen mehr und besser ... und am Ende bekommen die net mal alle Klassen hin?

Ich mag WOW und freu mich auf Wotlk, aber ich hatte mich auch riesig auf WAR gefreut. Aber ... zum Realse kauf ich es mir auf keinen Fall. Zu viel haben sie Versprochen und nichts davon eingehalten und sie sollten es dann inerhalbe der nächsten 1-3 Monate nach liefern und net erst nach 6 Monaten oder 12, weil man erstmal schauen will ob es sich noch lohnt. Dannn noch so Weisheiten von sich geben, wenn man net mal den RVR Content, denn man als Ultimativ beschrieben hat ... net mal zu 100% Liefert und net mal zu 80%. Ich weiß net warum ich in die Stadt der Menschen muss als Zwerg? Warum ... ach weil es dort ausgereifter ist ... aha? Achzo ... toll steht das so ein Paphaus ala Bully bei den Zwergen rum und stellt die Haupstadt da oder so ein blauer Schirm wie Dalaraan? 

Nein bei WAR enttäuscht mich die Vermarktung und wie sie es Anpreisen. Sie stellen sich über andere und am Ende bekommen sie netmal ihr eigenes Grundkonzept hin und das heißt Alle Hauptsädte und alle Klassen und keine Sinnlosen Ausreden, da kann man sich auf eins was fokusieren. Das Klassensystem ist ihr Grundkonzept! Das geht doch net das einige Völker kein Tank haben ... klar kann man einen von einem anderne Volk nehmen, aber dann geht das Klassensystem nicht auf! Auch mit den Haupstädten, klar sieht die Menschenstadt hübsch aus und belebt, aber dennoch es soll doch RVR heißen Ork gegen ZWerg, Elf gegen Elf und Mensch gegen Chaos. Das man hier und da mit kämpft ist doch keine Frage, aber das man gesagt bekommt, man kann nur bis kurz vor die Haupstadt und dann muss man ab zu den Menschen? Ja was den das? Ich töte doch net Ork um Ork, damit ich dann den Menschen helfe?

Nene mal sehen wenn sie den Content nachleifern, dann sehr gern. Wenn nicht bleib ich bei WOW und halte nach anderen Games ausschau.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Zweitens der Unterschied zu WOW. Er ist nicht groß und wird nur groß Dargestellt. Der ware Unterschied ist das Questsystem und das RVR. So ich hab kein Problem sie sagen, das sie nicht alles fertig bekommen. Aber in ihren Vidoes beschreiben sie ihre tollen Pläne, was sie vor haben usw. und am Ende haben sie nur eine Haupstadt pro Seite??? Die wollten doch RVR machen?? Naja das liefern sie dann nach, mit einem Patch, logisch??


Und die Grafik ist besser. Und Farming ist nicht das zentrale Spielprinzip. Und es gibt PvP dass sich so nennen darf. Und Orks sind gewaltätige, dumme, draufgängerische Bestien, und damit 10mal glaubwürdiger als die Kuschelorks in WoW.
Wo du siehst dass RvR rausgefallen ist will mir nicht in den Kopf. Zum Thema RvR mit 2 Hauptstädten siehe den Podcast im aktuellen Newsletter-



> Drittens die Klassen. Ein Hübsches Geniales System, was darauf aufbaut, das jedes Volk eine Grundklasse hat. Super Idee, aber ... wo bitte haben DE ihren Tank? Ach passt net ganz so ... hm naja ich dachte aber es würde ja balanciert sein? Es würde ... hm ... komsich. Nun also auch etwas, was sie besser machen wollten als andere und erstmal nicht hin bekommen.


Verbietet W.A.R irgendwo, dass Tanks der anderen zwei Völker ins DE Gebiet laufen? Nein, du kannst schon von der T1 Zone der zb. Orks ins DE Gebiet reisen. Balance auf zwei Rassen beschränkt zu betrachten, ist in einem Spiel dass 6 Rassen bietet vollkommener Unsinn.



> Dann kommt der WArhammer Hintergrund, ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut. Eisenbrecher zu spielen und an den Seiten von echten Zwergen in die Schlacht zu ziehen. Zu nörgeln, das Orks auch nicht mehr richtig kämpfen, das die Maschinisten einen an der Waffel haben, die Menschen nur Wasser trinken und Elfen ja so oder so ien seltsames Volk sind. Jetzt hab ich net mal ne Haupstadt? Es fehlt mir ein Bruder an meiner Seite und ich muss vielleicht noch mit Elfen etwas zusammen unternehmen, wozu hab ich ne Axt und ein Schild, damit mir dieses Volk fern bleibt. Aber naja ...


Wenn es dich stört dass du mit anderen zusammenspielen musst, auch wenn diese nicht Zwerge spielen, dann bist du mit W.A.R an der falschen Adresse....oh ja, an der ganz falschen.



> Viele Spiele haben schlecht angefangen, WOW war anfangs eine Last. Aber etwas ist anders geworden. WOW hat bewieses das Suporrt und Community Arbeit sich auszahlt und das hat Myth nicht gemacht! Garnicht. Sie haben nichts an die Seiten gegeben, Leute die auf Messen waren, haben keine Betakeys bekommen? Dann hört man sie reden, von Tier aufbau Prinzip und dem und jenen und sie können es nicht liefern? Es ist nicht das Spiel, es nicht wie es rauskommt, sondern wie sie es Vermarktet haben. Sie haben es als Superspiel gefeiert, als überflieger über alle Konkurenten. Kein Langweiliges farmen, grinden oder PVE Content der immer der selbe ist. Nein sie machen mehr und besser ... und am Ende bekommen die net mal alle Klassen hin?


Da gibts sowas wie eine NDA....während der US - Beta bekamen die Leute auch keine WoW Betakeys...bei WotLK haben sie leicht lachen, die Fangemeinde steht seit dreieinhalb Jahren, und man kann bei einem Spiel dass schon läuft nichts falsch machen. Es gab auch für W.A.R Betakey - Verlosungen. Dass sie 4 Klassen gestrichen haben heisst DASS sie sie hin bekommen...etwas hinbekommen heisst auch wissen, wann etwas nicht passt, und man es wegschneiden muss. Beschwerst du dich auch, dass George Lucas 20 Minuten aus "SW I: The Dark Menace" rausgeschnitten hat, die er selbst als "Lame as Hell" bezeichnete?



> Ich mag WOW und freu mich auf Wotlk, aber ich hatte mich auch riesig auf WAR gefreut. Aber ... zum Realse kauf ich es mir auf keinen Fall. Zu viel haben sie Versprochen und nichts davon eingehalten und sie sollten es dann inerhalbe der nächsten 1-3 Monate nach liefern und net erst nach 6 Monaten oder 12, weil man erstmal schauen will ob es sich noch lohnt. Dannn noch so Weisheiten von sich geben, wenn man net mal den RVR Content, denn man als Ultimativ beschrieben hat ... net mal zu 100% Liefert und net mal zu 80%. Ich weiß net warum ich in die Stadt der Menschen muss als Zwerg? Warum ... ach weil es dort ausgereifter ist ... aha? Achzo ... toll steht das so ein Paphaus ala Bully bei den Zwergen rum und stellt die Haupstadt da oder so ein blauer Schirm wie Dalaraan?


Sorry, aber aus diesem Absatz erkennt man, dass du dich kaum über W.A.R informiert hast...bzw. dich bei nicht neutral zum Thema eingestellten Quellen informiert hast.
Es wurde kein Stück des gestrichenen Contents versprochen...wie die Placeholder für die 4 Städte aussehen kannst du im neuen Podcast sehen...das RvR System wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt. Wenn du aber von vornherein alle Aussagen zu W.A.R die von Seiten der Entwickler kommen als potentielle Lügen abkanzelst, dann ist hier keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich.



> Nein bei WAR enttäuscht mich die Vermarktung und wie sie es Anpreisen. Sie stellen sich über andere und am Ende bekommen sie netmal ihr eigenes Grundkonzept hin und das heißt Alle Hauptsädte und alle Klassen und keine Sinnlosen Ausreden, da kann man sich auf eins was fokusieren. Das Klassensystem ist ihr Grundkonzept! Das geht doch net das einige Völker kein Tank haben ... klar kann man einen von einem anderne Volk nehmen, aber dann geht das Klassensystem nicht auf! Auch mit den Haupstädten, klar sieht die Menschenstadt hübsch aus und belebt, aber dennoch es soll doch RVR heißen Ork gegen ZWerg, Elf gegen Elf und Mensch gegen Chaos. Das man hier und da mit kämpft ist doch keine Frage, aber das man gesagt bekommt, man kann nur bis kurz vor die Haupstadt und dann muss man ab zu den Menschen? Ja was den das? Ich töte doch net Ork um Ork, damit ich dann den Menschen helfe?


RvR bedeutet nicht Ork vs. Zwerg Elf vs. Dark Elf Imp. vs Chaos....es bedeutet ORDNUNG VERSUS ZERSTÖRUNG. Wann das mal die ganzen "Balance is kaputt!!!!" - Schreier begreifen frag ich mich langsam echt...
Wenn du deinen Waffenbrüdern der anderen Rassen nicht helfen willst....lol. Das Bündnis der Zerstörung, gegen das der Ordnung ist nunmal der Spielinhalt...wenn dir der nicht passt, dann musst du dir ein anderes Spiel suchen. Wie wärs mit WoW? Da herrscht zwar eigentlich überall Friede Freude Eierkuchen, aber trotzdem haut man sich auf BGs....sehr logisch.

Und zum Thema selbstbeweihräucherung: Schau dir einfach mal die Xtausend Betavorschauen auf buffed zum Thema WoW an. Eines muss man Blizzard nämlich zugestehen: In Punkto Selbstbeweihräucherung, Eigenlob, und Überheblichkeit sind sie Mythic um Lichtjahre voraus.


Entschuldigt bitte liebe Mitposter, Komplettzitatzerlegungen sind eigentlich nicht meine Art, aber bei so einer Desinformierten Art konnte ich nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Und weil ich so lustig bin, nehm ich in einem Doppelpost auch gleich mal LameStar auseinander:
(Epicfails in Pink)

"Sie haben sich übernommen  und das was geplant war konnten sie nicht umsetzen."
Sie haben das getan was nötig war. Geplant ist ein grossartiges Spiel umzusetzen, und wenn es dazu nötig ist Content zu streichen, dann wird er gestrichen. Der Alternativweg ist, mit jedem Addon eine neue Hauptstadt zu küren, das Spiel zu überladen, und auf einmal stehen Undercitc, Silvermoon, Thunderbluff, Darnassus und Shattrat leer...gäbe es ein AH in Shatt würde man schon jetzt kein Schwein mehr in Orgrimmar, Ironforge oder Stormwind vorfinden.
Btw. bald bestehen 1/3 der Serverpopulationen aus Deathknights...diese können tanken, Lifeleechhealen und Dmg machen. Klassenbalance? "Brauchma nich"   Lieber ein Spiel überladen bis zum Platzen, als überlegen, ob Klassen auch wirklich einen Sinn haben.

"WHO befindet sich seit 2005 in Entwicklung und hat dabei mehr als eine Grafikgeneration verschlafen."
Erstens ist die korrekte Abkürzung W.A.R liebe Frau Schmitz...aber ich wette der Unterschied zwischen WHO und WAR ist ihrer super informierten Redaktion bekannt, oder etwa nicht? Ausserdem darf ich sie darauf hinweisen, dass WoW insgesamt fast 5 Jahre in der Entwicklung verbracht hat (Im Gegensatz zu drei Jahren bei W.A.R) Und dabei mehr als drei Grafikgenerationen verschlafen hat.

"Der Betatest mit angeblich 500k Anmeldungen scheint noch in weiter Ferne."
Der Betatest läuft seit über einem Jahr. Die Zahl der Anmeldungen beträgt zur Zeit über 750.000 Tester in den Vereinigten Staaten, Europa und den Ozeanischen Ländern. Darf ich fragen ob sie ihre Brieftauben auch dem Tierschutzgesetz entsprechend halten? Bei dieser Aktualität kann ich mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass sie ihre Informationen auf einem schnelleren Weg bekommen.

"Ob die entfernten Klassen und Städte durch nachträgliche Patches eingebaut werden , ließ Mythic noch offen"
Dass die gestrichenen Städte mit Sicherheit kommen, wurde noch am selben Abend durch Marc Jacobs bekanntgegeben. Ob die Klassen nachkommen ist noch offen...gratuliere, ein Treffer bei 5 Schüssen...LameStar failed Epic.

Der Grund für solche miesen Informationen liegt daran, liebe Frau Schmitz, dass ihre Zeitschrift inzwischen dass wohl mieseste Redaktionsteam in der gesamten Branche unter Vertrag hat. Und daran, dass sie aus irgend einem Grund seit mehreren Monaten in jeder Ausgabe ein bestimmtes, fast 4 Jahre altes Asiagrindgame, mit veralteter Grafik in den Himmel loben, weil sie Angst haben, dass sonst treue Käufer abspringen. Schade dass sich ein einst so gut geschriebenes, und kritisches Magazin von seinen Lesern so ans Gängelband nehmen liess.

Nachsatz...ich hoffe inständig, dass sie den treuen Anhängern von Blizzards MMO(R?)PG einen falschen Eindruck von W.A.R vermitteln, und diese dem Spiel fernbleiben. Auf Dârklégôlasxx und seine Freunde kann ich in einem Teamorientierten RvR Spiel nämlich sehr gut verzichten. Genau wie auf Grindgamer, Autoshot AFK, und Equipgeilheit.


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Ich würde mal nicht sagen, das es dir egal sein kann, ob Equipgeile, Legolasklone whatever WAR spielen werden.
Denn im grunde kannst du nur froh darüber sein, wenn WAR soviele Spieler wie möglich bekommt.
Wenn du ein Spiel ohne zukunft und aussicht auf erstklassigen Content haben möchtest, bitte...

Jeder Spieler sorgt mehr oder weniger dafür, dass das Spiel auf lange sicht hin erfolgreich ist, bzw die
Spieler mit frischen & vorallem guten Content versorgt werden.

Solche Spieler ignorieren kann man ja zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Was Spieler wie die von mir angesprochenen für ein Spiel tun, sieht man an der Umfrage im Allgemeinen Buffed Forum, welche Community als die schlechteste betrachtet wird.

Rate mal was dort steht.

Lieber 2 Millionen Spieler weniger, dafür eine Community wie bei HdRO


----------



## For-Free (7. August 2008)

Richtig, das Spiel ist auch ein Erfolg, wenn es keine 10 Millionen Kunden hat. Scheinen aber leider viele zu vergessen.
Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, viele WoW Spieler werden zu WAR kommen und viele werden wieder gehen, wenn WotLK ansteht. 
Ich für meinen Teil brauche diese Leute nicht, ein Erfolg kann das spiel auch ohne diese werden.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. August 2008)

@Sorzza

Ich weiß nicht, je mehr ich von dir lese und je mehr du vorallem gegen WoW wetterst, desto sicherer werde ich, das du herb enttäuscht wirst. Zu gern würde ich einige Kommentare aus dem Betaforum hier posten, wo u.a. auch viele DAoC Recken WAR einordnen. 

Schraub mal deine Erwartungshaltung (WAR völlig anders als WoW) runter und du wirst deine Freude am Spiel haben.

Übrigens, niemand verbietet den Tankklassen ins DE Gebiet zu reisen. Allerdings wird man zu Anfangs wenige bis keine sehen, was das absolvieren der PQ bei den Dunkelelfen schwierig macht. Auf den Betaservern war das nur im Massenzerg möglich, wo es immer Tote zu beklagen gab (wo sogar der Kill dann nicht zählt, weil man nicht in der Nähe ist). Und nicht alle werden anfangs in einer Gilde sein, wo man mal den nächsten Tank anfordern kann. Er hat einen berechtigten Kritikpunkt angesprochen.


----------



## Khorns Dude (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara du hast ein Talent Leute zu unterhalten könnte den ganzen Tag deine Posts lesen. XD
Oo Steht das wirklich noch offen ob die anderen Klassen eingebaut werden .


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

War of the Lichking!

glaube das hier die meisten sowas wollen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Schraub mal deine Erwartungshaltung (WAR völlig anders als WoW) runter und du wirst deine Freude am Spiel haben.



Sei versichert dass ich genau weiss worauf ich mich mit W.A.R einlasse, dennoch danke für deine Hinweise.
Meine Erwartungshaltung ist nicht "WAR völlig anders als WoW"...wenn du meine Erwartungshaltung kennenlernen willst lade ich dich gerne auf einen Skype oder TS Chat ein, ich plaudere immer gerne ein wenig mit Betatestern...du bist ja in der Beta wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ich wettere nicht gegen WoW, ich sage nur was Sache ist *g* aber du hast recht, in nächster Zeit sollte ich mal wieder ein wenig die Zügel straffer nehmen.

@Khorns Dude, ja, die 4 Klassen wackeln sehr stark. Zur Zeit gibts 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder sie kommen, verändert und wahrscheinlich unter anderem Namen später nach, oder sie sind endgültig gestrichen...welche davon die wahrscheinlichere ist trau ich mich nicht mal ansatzweise vorherzusagen.


Havamal, böses bild ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (7. August 2008)

Also die bunten Figürchen passen ja mal überhaupt nicht ins Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Die Leute müssen ja auch nichts tun, indem sie Spielen tun sie schon das nötigste - und zwar Zahlen.
Ich will damit ja auch nicht sagen, dass das Spiel 10m Abonnenten benötigt um "erfolgreich" zu sein,
jedoch muss man eben sagen, je mehr es werden, desto mehr möglichkeiten haben die Entwickler.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn die WoW Community zum Teil wirklich mies ist, so hab ich persönlich
in 3 Jahre WoW kein einziges Erlebniss gehabt, wo ich mir gewünscht hätte das der ein oder andere kein
WoW zockt. 
Mir ist das einfach schnuppe, die Leute solln doch tun und lassen was sie wollen. Man muss sich ja nicht
mit denen abgeben.


btw. Nettes Bild Hava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ja, die 4 Klassen wackeln sehr stark. Zur Zeit gibts 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder sie kommen, verändert und wahrscheinlich unter anderem Namen später nach, oder sie sind endgültig gestrichen...welche davon die wahrscheinlichere ist trau ich mich nicht mal ansatzweise vorherzusagen.



Ich hoffe nicht das die 4 Klassen gestrichen werden, da die ganze schöne Arbeit an den Klassen dann jja futsch ist. Und ich muss sagen, das ich denn Spalta echt toll finde.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. August 2008)

Jop, das Bild ist wirklich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hava, ich glaub ich borg mir mal dein Bild aus...muss was im WoW - Forum abliefern, nur zum Schocken *g*


----------



## Azddel (7. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> liebe Frau Schmitz



Glaubst du, die liebe Frau Schmitz liest hier mit?
Wieso schriebst du ihr nicht nen Brief, wenn du sie schon persönlich ansprichst.
Ist doch sonst verlorene Liebesmüh.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

Mhm ja bald gibs sexy Dunkelelfen mit denen ich lieber kurz ins Rotlichtviertel von Altdorf schwadroniere anstatt sie abzuschlachten*mhm* Naja beides kann schön sein!

Sorzzara du bist auch aus Österreich oder?Meine es am Sarkasmus zu erkennen!


----------



## Azddel (7. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Sorzzara du bist auch aus Österreich oder?Meine es am Sarkasmus zu erkennen!



Und ich meine, es an der weitschweifigen Ausdrucksweise zu erkennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sorry, ist nicht so gemeint. Logolalie. Wenn es sowas in Bezug aufs Tippen/Schreiben gibt....


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

Sag mir wo du postest möcht den Beitrag auch lesen!Kann ja leider nix mehr posten!Wenn ich dran denke wie ich mit meinem Jäger immer an forderster Front im Jäger Forum gepostet habe und dann endlich nach 10000en schafft die Deadzone ab Posts, wurde sie 2 Monate nachdem ich gekündigt hatte verringert!

Aber ich hab dann trotzdem nicht mehr angefangen, weil es nur ein Grund war zu kündigen!
Ich war immer mehr dem Pvp zu getan, aber man kann nur solange Arena machen, ohne richtiges Setup, in Wow und nur solange Schalchtfelder ohne richtigen Ansporn!


----------



## Khorgarjin (7. August 2008)

Nein es heißt nicht das ich net mit anderen spielen will, nicht mit anderen Kämpfen will, nicht mit anderen RVR machen will. Es ist nur das sie in ihren Videos und Erzählungen so viel Versprochen haben und am Ende merken das es nicht aufgeht und so klappt wie sie wollen. 

Klar kann im T1 bereich jemand von den anderen kommen und helfen, aber das ist doch net das Klassenkonzept. Die haben doch gesagt das jeder seine Klasse bekommt und am Ende liefern sie es nicht. Find ich schon sehr Schade. Auch ist es traurig das sie keine Vollständigen Hauptstädte liefern können. Klar werden sie daran basteln und es am Anfang liefern, aber dennoch ich bin da nicht gerade optimitisch. 

Die Typen haben viel Erzählt, viel hoch gejubelt und nach der NDA wird man ja sehen was läuft. Klar hat das da Blizzard einfacher, sie können auf was funktionierendes aufbauen. Aber andere haben doch daran gesehen, das es sich lohnt sowas zu machen und viele wollen auf diese Welle mit Aufspringen.

In WOW fehlt dieses RVR und das wollen sie mit WAR bringen, nur kommt es nicht ganz Vollständig und das doch schon bissel Arm. Also sie haben es doch Versprochen, mit ihren tollen Tiers usw. . Klar heißt RVR net Ork gegen Zwerg usw. Aber dennoch gehört das dazu! Es geht auch ums RSP, ich weiß net Zwerge und Elfen sind in der Warhammer Welt seit diesem kleinen Barstreit ja nicht mehr die besten Freunde und selbst Finubar hat da nicht viel daran geändert, zwar pflegen sie jetzt Handel und helfen sich, aber mehr net.

Das Prob ist eben nicht das Spiel selbst, es ist wie sie es angekündigt haben. Klaro ist es nicht leicht ein RVR zu machen mit so einem Konzept und das dann auch los läuft und ein eigene läufer wird. Klar ist es schwer jede Klasse so zu gestalten das sie sich von anderen Unterscheidet, aber dennoch fair bleibt. Doch das ist ja nicht das Problem, Myth sit es. Sie haben sich hingestellt und in ihren tollen Videos das alles so erzählt, so erklärt, so versprochen, so beworben. Sie haben das so gemacht! Blizzard ist ja auch net das beste ever, aber sie haben sich das nun abgewöhnt. Sie zeigen hier und da etwas vom funktionierenden Content. Das nicht gleich alles klappt ist klar. Aber sie erzählen nicht das blau vom Himmel. Ich liebe die Warhammer Welt und ich liebe die Zwerge mit dicken Bäuchen, langen Bärten, Pfeife und Bierkrug (nur für alle Fälle haha) Aber das liefern sie von der Optik und das erwarte ich, meine Gamesworkshop schaut denn ja auf die Finger. 
Nur den Content denn sie Versprechen, halt sie noch nicht zum Realse und das ist mir es noch nicht Wert zu kaufen. Wenn sie ihn nachliefern dann ja, aber wenn nicht taja. Ich weiß nicht so ein Hammerträger ist doch cool an der Seite von einem echten Eisenbrecher ... haha. Nicht so ein Weichlichen Löwenaufzieher oder so einem seltsamen Schreihals der weichlichen Menschen. Nein ein echter Zwerg, der weiß wie man kämpft.

Das Problem ich hatte mich riesig auf das RSP gefreut. Klar gegen das Chaos ziehen alle, ist ja der alte Feinde von jeher. Mit Sigmar ist man schon gegen Orks gezogen und er hat den Hammer ja nicht umsonst bekommen. Gegen das Chaos erlauben wir sogar mit Elfen zusammen zu kämpfen, diesen Verrätern und Bartabschneidern. Aber dennoch würde ich super gern nur mit Zwergen gewisse Sachen machen und auch mit Zwergen Seite an Seite gegen Orks ziehen. 

Ich find es Schade das sie nicht das liefern, was sie eigentlich Versprochen hatten und das heißt nicht für mich Lügen, das ist falsch. Es heißt für mich Leere Versprechungen machen! Das haben sie gemacht und dann noch die Frechheit Weisheiten von sich zu geben, zu meinen so macht man ein MMO. Nein das ist der Grund warum ich WAR erst kaufe, wenn es passt. Ich hatte mich so gefreut und bin gespannt was sie planen, hab hier und da gelesen und wie das mit den Tiers laufen soll und den Festungen usw. Wie die Klassen funktionieren usw. Aber am Ende ... naja ... oh haben wir nicht hinbekommen, kommt noch nach. Aber vollen Preis zahlen und volles Abozahlen. Es wäre mir das Geld wert, wenn das drin ist, was sie Versprochen haben und wenn noch net alles perfekt läuft mag sein, passiert oder wenn die Fähigkeit noch net passt ok. Aber was ganz wegnehmen ... naja ich weiß nicht. 

Aber ich nur weil ein Zwerg nicht gern mit anderen kämpft, die nicht Zwerge sind, heißt das nicht das man hier einen auf Solo macht. WAR ist RVR und da ist kein Platz für Solo. Ich spiele gern an der Seite anderer und Streite mit ihnen ... Bestreite mit ihn haha Content. Meine du kannst das meinen und denken. Ich hatte mich auf WAR gefreut und am Ende wird nicht das geliefert was sie Versprochen haben und dafür will ich nicht zahlen. 

Die Grafik von WAR sieht supa auz, weiß ne gefällt mir und lieber bissel in der Grafik einsparen, aber dafür stabil laufen. Als das es wie bei AoC dann streckenweiße zu total Ausfällen kommt ... ja ich habe es probiert ... ;p.


Doch eins glaub ich net, das will ich net glauben. WAR wird sich im RVR extrem Stark von WOW unterscheiden, das Questprinzip usw. auch. Dennoch wird die Frage sein, wer es spielt und wie scharf die Regeln auf RSP Servern sind!!!  Meine viele ziehen über WOW her, aber Anfangs war es noch RSP, nur viele sind dann abgesprungen, weil es zu farmlastig ist. WOW ist eben ein Farmkonzept und das ist und bleibt es einfach. WAR sollte nicht den weg gehen, aber ist es bis jetzt klar? Kann jemand sagen das sie von Haus aus sagen Ausrüstung ist nicht wichtig, die Klassenskills und der Spieler machen alles aus? Werden sie wirklich dieses Konzept was WOW doch so erfolgreich gemacht hat, komplett ignong und garnicht nutzen?? WOW wird doch schon ewig gezockt und ist naja Grinding, aber am Ende wird es dennoch gezockt. Viele beschweren sich, heulen rum usw., aber es wird gezockt. Viele Randspiele haben es Versucht und sind gescheitert. Guild Wars ist in meinen Augen etwas, was wirklich was gemacht hat, wo es auf das farmen nicht ankommt. bisschen Zeit muss man Opfern und dann hat man das nötige Equipt und nur weil wer sonst wie oft X oder Y besucht, hat er keine bessere Rüstung sondern ne andere. Aber wollen die das bei WAR wirklich durchsetzten? Daran will ich noch nicht glauben. Noch deutet mir zu viel auf WOW hin. Klar gibt er es nicht gern zu der Great B. . Aber hm Talentbaum ... naja ok, hm Mounts mit 20 ... hehe jetzt mal net so, nein wir haben nie auf andere spiele geschaut. Ich glaub sie sollten mal ehrlicher werden. Sie haben viel von WOW übernommen, naja warum auch nicht. Es wäre doch doof, was neues zu machen und das alte funktionierende dabei Ignon. Dann müssten sie ein anderes Klassenkonzept entwerfen und andere Statmechaniken, eben wie Guild Wars. Dann kann man ganz andere Wege fahren, aber solange sie sich an das Prinzip Stärke/Ausdauer usw. halten, dann fahren sie auf der alten Rollenspiel Schiene und werden einiges von WOW nicht einfach ignon, mein bei WOW ist doch net alles schlecht. Klar viele reden vom Probleme mit den Klassen. Naja dennoch wenn man die Fähigkeiten nicht einschränkt, taja dann passiert das auch bei WAR. Viele klagen das man Anfangs als Meele nur schwer an fliehende Gegner kommt und jeder Snares und Roots hat. Man bekommt Charges erst relativ spät. Ich meine das Konzept sieht doch vom Leveln her wie WOW aus. Klar die Quest sind anders, das drum herum. Aber im Prinzip ist es ein WOW, nur mit einem anderen Ziel und vorallem mit Dingen, die in WOW falsch gelaufen sind. Klar wie soll in WOW bitte ne Publicquest rein kommen, die die waren sind net so gut angekommen. Wie will man RVR dort rein bekommen? Am Ende wird es sich von WOW vielleicht doch nicht so groß unterscheiden, wie viele es glauben. Daran erinnert mich zu viel. Nein ich glaub der RVR ist das ausschlaggebende und der wahre riesige Unterschied zwischen WOW und WAR und das war der Grund weswegen ich mich doppelt gefreut hab. 

Open PVP und Warhammer ... haha ... wenn das nichts ist und nun ... naja abwarten und Tee trinken. Hoffen das es der Conent bald nach liefert, sonst bleib ich bei WOW und spiele das weiter. Klar ist es nicht das beste, aber es läuft, die neuen Gebiete sehen cool aus, als Kriegertank bekommt man etliche neue Talente usw. Das hört sich doch Super an und vor den Todesrittern hab ich keine Angst. Man wird sehen wie die sich behaupten. Ja es gab Zeiten da gab es Jäger und Paladine wie Sand am Meer und jetzt ... hm Paladine kommen auch wieder und zwar als Tanks, vor einiger Zeit waren es die Heiligen Heiler und nun die Schutz Tanks. 
Nein WAR sollte das bringen, was es versprochen hatte und fertig. Meine Blizzard sagt ja auch net sonst was für Wotlk an ... oder? Es gibt Videos, die wollen nächset Woche die NDA lüften ... dann wird man ja sehen, wie die Klassen so wirken. Wie einiges ausschaut, wie einiges läuft und was so passiert. Nein ich bin von WAR nur in der Hinsicht der Versprechen entäuscht. 

Ich kämpfe gern an der Seite anderer, aber dennoch ein Zwerg ist und bleibt ein Zwerg und fühlt sich nur unter Brüdern sicher, denn keiner versteht es so zu kämpfen wie Zwerge. Klar bei einigen Völkern muss ein anderer Tank einspringen, aber naja weiß net das spricht doch net für ihre Grundidee, die sie versprachen und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich abwarte und Tee trinke. Sie haben es Versprochen und nicht geliefert, ob sie nun dafür Gründe hatten oder nicht und ob es besser ist oder nicht, steht dabei nicht zu Sprache. Sie hätten einfach nicht die Krone aufsetzten sollen und nicht Anfangen sollen in ihren Videos ihr Spiel zum Himmel zu loben, sondern auf den Boden bleiben und sagen hier und das und so. Nein sie haben sonst was erzählt, ihre Newsletter sind voll mit Informationen, die nicht genaues sagen und viel nur hochloben. Nein wären sie ruhig geblieben, wäre das was anderes, dann würde ich es sogar probieren, aber so fehlt mir halt ein großer Teil des spieles also es sind unter 80% was sie liefern, finde ich. Meine das Klassenkonzept steht nicht und der RVR ist nicht vollständig da.


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

Hoffe bei einigen das man sich am selben Server wiederfindet!Ich werd wahrscheinlich auf den United Community Projekt Server gehn die Gemeinschaft scheint jetzt schon ziemlich gut zu sein!


----------



## Havamal (7. August 2008)

wollts löschen find den Button aber nicht


----------



## Gromthar (8. August 2008)

An Khorgarjin:

So eng würde ich das nun nicht sehen. Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal ob da nun ein Grenzkonflikt mehr oder weniger bei Erschein des Spiels vorhanden ist oder nicht. Der Großteil aller Szenarien sind auch auf diese Weise zu spielen, und auch die Klassen sind vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich freue mich persönlich eher darüber ein nicht zu perfekt auf s.g. Endgame ausgebautes Spiel zu bekommen um nicht aus voller Leidenschaft bereits nach wenigen Wochen das Ende schon so nahe zu sehen.

Wenn sich WAR auch ohne diese 4 Hautstädte bereits gut spielt und einfach ... Spaß macht, kann ich gerne noch ein paar Monate auf diese warten. Ebenso ist es mit den noch fehlenden Klassen. Irgendwann wird natürlich die Zeit für Twinks anbrechen, und dann ist sicher eine der "Neuen" die erste Wahl. Also ruhig Blut.

Im Übrigen ist WAR noch immer in der Entwicklung. Solange ein Produkt nicht auf dem Markt ist, ist es wie mit ungelegten Eiern: sich darüber zu ärgern ist müßig und bringt eigentlich gar nichts ausser einen hohen Blutdruck.


----------



## Shintuargar (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sei versichert dass ich genau weiss worauf ich mich mit W.A.R einlasse, dennoch danke für deine Hinweise.
> Meine Erwartungshaltung ist nicht "WAR völlig anders als WoW"...wenn du meine Erwartungshaltung kennenlernen willst lade ich dich gerne auf einen Skype oder TS Chat ein, ich plaudere immer gerne ein wenig mit Betatestern...du bist ja in der Beta wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Das hast du richtig in Erinnerung. Und wir können uns gern mal auf ein TS Gespräch "treffen", dann ist es auch für mich sicherlich leichter zu erklären, was ich meine.

Näheres per PN, würde ich sagen.


----------



## La Saint (8. August 2008)

Hi,

Warhammer stehe ich absolut neutral gegenüber. Ich kenne weder das Warhammer Universum, noch habe ich mich im Vorfeld durch die Medien "aufhypen" lassen. Ich harre einfach der Dinge, die da kommen werden.

Warhammer wird es einfach und schwer zu gleich haben. Einfach deswegen, weil es auf Grund der zeitlichen Nähe erstmal nur gegen AoC antreten muß, und nicht gegen WoW. Es muß also nur besser (stabiler, bugfreier, kompletter, durchschaubarer) als AoC sein. Und das ist nicht schwer.

Schwerer wiegt da schon der Status der "Verbrannten Erde", den AoC hinterlassen hat. Der Großteil der aktiven Online-Spieler in meinem Umfeld hat gesagt, sie werden Warhammer so schnell nicht kaufen. Zumindest auf gar keinen Fall zum Releasetermin. Sie wollen erstmal abwarten, was denn da auf den Markt geworfen wird und in welchem Zustand es ist. Nach den Erfahrungen mit AoC eine nachvollziehbare Einstellung.

Ich zumindest wünsche Mystik mit Warhammer Online einen perfekten Start. Allein schon deswegen, damit die Gamer-Community sieht, wie man es richtig macht und wie groß die Abzocke war, die Funcom mit AoC heruntergerissen hat.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nargohl (8. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach das bald in meine Signatur ^^ " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"




da muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf ablassen ^^

WoW war zwar "verbuggter" als AoC
Aber es waren alle Inhalte drin und diese haben, bis auf ein paar bugs, auch halbwegs gefunzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich bei AoC auch nur an die Berufe und Juwelen denke... *eiskaltbuckelrunterlauf*
ach ja, AoC sollte doch auch was von GildenPvP haben... nur wo? selbst nach 2 Monaten...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (8. August 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich zumindest wünsche *Mystik* mit Warhammer Online einen perfekten Start. Allein schon deswegen, damit die Gamer-Community sieht, wie man es richtig macht und wie groß die Abzocke war, die Funcom mit AoC heruntergerissen hat.




Das heißt aber Mythic und nicht Mystik^^


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. August 2008)

Ich habe mich erst heute mit einem Freund der in der Multimedia-Abteilung eines großen Warenhauses arbeitet, über W.A.R unterhalten.  Und laut ihm ist schon jetzt, also lange vor release die Nachfrage nach W.A.R. sehr groß! Und das in Post-WoWlischen Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein anderes MMORPG, also weder HdRO, noch Vanguard, oder Age of Conan, (von Tabula Rasa und diesen beiden Piraten-MMO's müssen wir gar nicht reden) haben es geschafft schon lange vor "öffentlichkeitswirksammen Projekten" soviel Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen.

Ich denke also das wir uns um "die Zukunft von Warhammer..." keine Sorgen zu machen brauchen, und das sich W.A.R. den wohlverdienten zweiten Platz in der Rangliste der meistgespielten MMORPG mit großem Abstand sichern wird.

P.S. Übel zwei herbe verschreiber...man bin ich breit Oo


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Hab fast denselben Wortlaut von einem Kumpel im Saturn Wien Marierhilferstrasse (im Gerngross dort) zu hören bekommen...jeden Tag schneien an die 10-15 Leute rein, die nach W.A.R oder Vorbestellungen für W.A.R fragen...und das geht jetzt schon fast nen Monat so.

Es scheint, dass gerade der, ich nenn es jetzt mal "Konflikt" W.A.R versus WoW ein derartiges Interesse an dem Spiel ausgelöst, beziehungsweise es bekannt gemacht hat. Kurz gesagt, die WoW Fanb0ys haben W.A.R erst so richtig bekannt gemacht =)


Womit sich wohl wieder mal der alte Spruch bewahrheitet: Flame me as long as you can. Your Flame nourishes my Power! (Euer Flame nährt meine Macht *g*)


----------



## Havamal (8. August 2008)

LOL da wollte ich Warhammer kaufen beim Gerngross*g* Muss ich wohl echt vorbestellen gehn, wenn da soviele Leute vorbeischaun! Danke Sorzzara!


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

Achgott was hab ichs gut mit meiner Warhammer CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*

Nur der Download wird mir dementsprechende Kopfschmerzen bereiten, meine Rechnung dazu hab ich gemacht, und die glit auch nur wenn ich die Komplette Leitung hab.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Ach hab ichs gut mit meiner Warhammer StandartOhneAlles Vorbestellung beim Media Markt in Linz...(Bin die Ferien über nicht in Wien ... GRRR!! Will nach Wien!) ... Reingehen, die Schlange aus WAAAAAAGH schreiern belächeln, mein Spiel abholen, zahlen und möglichst unauffällig verschwinden, meine Beute in einer braunen Papiertüte versteckt...da ich sonst wohl von einer Horde als Orks verkleideter Extrem Fans um meine Box gebracht werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (8. August 2008)

Freu mich schon drauf!10 Stunden installieren wie bei Wow damals und dan 3 Stunden Char erstellen!Schade das nur Ordnung eine Bogenklasse hat die mir gefällt, mag keine Goblins ausser auf ner Pizza Fungi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sorzzara* poste dann deinen Server auf dem du bist!Vielleicht schaust dir ja mal http://www.war-ucp.com/forum/index.php?pag...amp;threadID=78 mit deiner Gilde an!

Freu mich dann schon dir nen Pfeil in den Hintern zu jagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _*WAAAGH*_


----------



## Nerdavia (8. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich mach das bald in meine Signatur ^^ " WoW war beim start verbugter als Aoc und damit mindestens ne beta ...wenn nicht ne alpha"
> 
> Dh man kann ein neues produkt nicht mit einen 3 jahre ausgereiften vergleichen.
> 
> ...





Woher willst du das mit WoW wissen. Du hast bei Release ja noch fast in die Hosen geschissen......


----------



## Patso (8. August 2008)

hmm...

hmmmmmm...

hmmmmmmmmmm...

jup

ich freu mich schon drauf euch allen pfeile in den A**** zu jagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja bis zum 18.09 isses ja nimmer so lang hoffentlich kommen da net sooo viele die das spiel wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juskwe (8. August 2008)

Klar wird WAR zuerst einmal nicht an WoW rankommen (von der SPielerzahl), weil einfach noch zu viele an WoW hängen.

Allerdings wenn ich so lese, wieviele sich über die geplanten änderungen in WotLK auskotzen, dann glaub ich dass WAR ziemlich schnell zum ernsten Konkurrenten entwickelt.
AoC hat einfach keine Chance weils schlampig gemacht wird (und damit mein ich, unfertig rausgekommen und den schlechten support). denke und hoffe ma Mythic macht das besser.

ich finds bei AoC lustig, dass auf 1 Comment (in egal welchem Thread) "super game" 1 comment "wenn mans richtitg macht läufts" auf ca. 10 "Probleme, kein spass, abstürze etc."kommen.
Auch wenn sich natürlich diejenigen bei denen es wundersamer weise gut läuft, bzw. die sich mit geduldigem rumprobieren eine laufende version geschaffen haben, immer gerne als AoC fanboys outen, ist es einfach traurig, dass man sich so bemühen muss, dass das game anständig läuft, ich will wenn ich 50€ + monatliche Gebühren zahle eine DVD bekommen, die ins laufwerk schieben, installieren (natürlich hab ich die neusten treiber etc..) und dann spielen können, es ist nun einmal der Job der Programmierer, dafür zu sorgen dass das so geht!

also in dem Sinne, toi toi toi Warhammer online, ich werds mir holen!


----------



## AfricanQueen (8. August 2008)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Die ganzen WoW-Fanboys haben einfach Angst dass die besten Heiler und Tanks abhauen und in WAR ihre neue Heimat finden. Das gibt mal der wow-community einen deutlichen Dämpfer, und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Gott wieviel Stunden ich für raidorga verbraucht habe, nur um paar Leuten zu erklären was sie zu machen haben.

Und letztendlich werden die Hauptstadtraids sicher auch nach dem 10-mal spannend bleiben! Die Gründe dafür sind sowas von einfach:



1. PVP bietet viel mehr Abwechslung weil wie "Menschen und keine gescripteten Encounters sind" ^^

2. Weil Hauptstädteraids nur ungefähr alle 4 Wochen stattfinden in einem relativ kleinen Zeitfenster (< 2 Tage)

und 

3. Weil einfach die guten und netten Gamer von WoW zu WAR wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 like me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und weil ich so lustig bin, nehm ich in einem Doppelpost auch gleich mal LameStar auseinander:
> (Epicfails in Pink)
> 
> "Sie haben sich übernommen  und das was geplant war konnten sie nicht umsetzen."
> ...



Erstmal: Du kannst "LameStar" (Find ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht diese Kreation) nicht wirklich auseinander nehmen, denn der Auszug ist ALLEIN die Meinung von Petra Schmitz und hat sowas von gar nichts mit der Meinung von anderen Redakteuren zu tun. Also wenn, dann nimmst du Petra Schmitz Auszug auseinander. Ob die benutzte Abk. jetzt wirklich einen eigenen Punkt verdient hat, naja ist persönliche einschätzung, die anderen Punkte hast du eigentlich passend auseinander genommen, bei denen gibts mal ausnamsweise nichts zu bemängeln ;>

Jetzt aber der eigentliche Grund für diesen Post, nämlich das Zitat da oben: Petra Schmitz hat nicht mit einem Wort World of Warcraft nicht einmal im entferntesten Erwähnt, warum also ziehst du diesen Vergleich? Wenn du jetzt sagen willst "Im Artikel xy wird WOTLK bis zum geht nicht mehr gelobt" nunja, dann ist das halt so. Aber von wem bitte schön? Auch von Petra Schmitz? Die überhaupt nichts mit diesem Spiel anfangen kann und lieber Guild Wars spielt? Und das da am Ende zum Thema Death Knights: Hast du ne Kristallkugel zu Hause oder woher weißt du genau was passieren wird? Und "Lieber ein spiel überladen zum Platzen, als überlegen, ob Klassen auch wirklich Sinn haben." - darüber kann ich schmunzeln. Du weißt also wie sehr man den DK in späteren Raids brauchen wird? "Er kann doch nur Tanken oder DD sein, davon gibts schon genug." - Stimmt teilweise (ich weiß das du diese Aussage nicht gemacht hast, ich will dir jetzt keine Wörter in den Mund legen, aber das wäre halt den Antwort von User-XY die ich Erwarten würde, nichts gegen dich) nämlich im Bezug auf DD. Der DK hat ganz andere Möglichkeiten zu Tanken, nämlich Magie zu tanken und das wird bestimmt in den zukünftigen Raids eine Rolle spielen, sonst wäre das nicht so eingebaut worden.

Achja bevor du etwas falsches über mich denkst: Ich denke, deine Beiträge in diesem Forum sind eine bereicherung für die Meisten-User und deine Geduld ist beneidenswert (aber nur wert, ich will sie gar nicht haben). Jedenfalls: Du machst gute Posts, aber WoW vergleiche, wenn der Gegenüber dieses Spiel nicht einmal genannt hat, passt nicht. Ist ja keine Argumentation "Erwin hat ja auch ne 6 geschrieben".

Naja das was erstmal von mir.

Edit: 



AfricanQueen schrieb:


> 3. Weil einfach die guten und netten Gamer von WoW zu WAR wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast aber bestimmt ne Kristallkugel zu hause. Obendrein bist du noch Eingebildet wie sonst was, dass du dich selber als "guten und netter gamer" bezeichnest. Ich frag mich ob Menschen wie du es eigentlich nicht merken wie peinlich sie sich damit machen. Wenn du geschrieben hättest:" 3. Weil ich Hoffe das netter Spieler zu WAR wechseln, mit denen man sich gut versteht" hätte ich deinen Post sogar unkommentiert stehen gelassen.


----------



## Sorzzara (8. August 2008)

Hehe, du hast recht, die liebe Petra hat wirklich nichts mit WoW in ihrem Vergleich geschrieben.

Allerdings liegt neben mir (Ja, ich kaufe es, die Vollversionen von Klassikern auf DVD ziehen mich an) ein Stapel von 4 LameStars, und bei drei davon liegt eine WoW Sonderheft - Ausgabe bei...Wenn also in dieser Zeitschrift ein so schlecht recherchierter Artikel über W.A.R erscheint, nehme ich mir einfach die Satirische Freiheit, LameStar a priori Fanboismus zu unterstellen und entsprechend zu sekkieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie ernst man dies nimmt ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Die Deathknight Welle kommt so sicher wie die Blutelfenwelle kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1/3 ist natürlich übertrieben, aber siehe oben


Desweiteren danke ich dir herzlich für dein Lob mir gegenüber! Und der 3te Punkt in AfricaQueens Post ist...mehr als fragwürdig...wie nett ist es denn bitte, alle nicht zu W.A.R wechselnden WoWler als nicht nett zu bezeichnen? In dem Punkt muss ich Drummen vollkommen Recht geben.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

Lob hast gerade du definitv verdient, so sehe ich doch gerade dich in diesem Forum für Ordnung halten. Kritisch betrachte ich immer nur, dass du zu oft WoW reinwirfst, selbst wenn es nicht genannt wurde. Aber du zeigst dich einsichtig, dass ist eine gute fähigkeit, ich z.B. scheue mich vor Kritik, aber jeder Mensch ist verschieden.

Achja nochmal: Das von Petra Schmitz ist kein Artikel, man kann es eher als eine Art Blog bezeichnen und nunja es ist ihre Meinung :O




Sorzzara schrieb:


> Desweiteren danke ich dir herzlich für dein Lob mir gegenüber! Und der 3te Punkt in AfricaQueens Post ist...mehr als fragwürdig...wie nett ist es denn bitte, alle nicht zu W.A.R wechselnden WoWler als nicht nett zu bezeichnen? In dem Punkt muss ich Drummen vollkommen Recht geben.



Achja: Darum ging es mir nicht, ich wollte nur sagen das AfricaQueen ne eingebildete Kartoffel ist.


----------



## AfricanQueen (8. August 2008)

@drummen

Also mit der Kartoffel haste mich geowned - aber wenn bei dir "gut" und "nett" schon Superlativen sind, weiß ich nicht ob Du noch Steigerungen kennst!? Nur zur Info, die meisten Spieler in wow sind nette Leute, wenn man sie zu verstehen lernt. Darüberhinaus wäre es absolut nicht sinnvoll als Spieleschmiede öfters eine Kristallkugel zu bemühen, denn dann stellt sich kein Erfolg ein. Ich habe lediglich versucht bischen das Vertrauen von Mythic in ihr kommes MMO zu beleuchten.

@Sorzzara

Warum sollen bitte die Anderen nicht nett sein ? Davon steht nichts drin. Aber sicher wolltest Du mich nur hier mal richtig begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tatsache ist nunmal, dass natürlich nur Spieler wechseln werden die auch die Kraft dazu haben was Neues auszuprobieren und noch hungrig sind auf neue Spieldynamik. Das wird vermutlich öfters vermisst, wenn jetzt wie bei wow die 2te Erweiterung kommt.


----------



## drummen (8. August 2008)

AfricanQueen schrieb:


> @drummen
> 
> Also mit der Kartoffel haste mich geowned - aber wenn bei dir "gut" und "nett" schon Superlativen sind, weiß ich nicht ob Du noch Steigerungen kennst!? Nur zur Info, die meisten Spieler in wow sind nette Leute, wenn man sie zu verstehen lernt. *Darüberhinaus wäre es absolut nicht sinnvoll als Spieleschmiede öfters eine Kristallkugel zu bemühen, denn dann stellt sich kein Erfolg ein*. Ich habe lediglich versucht bischen das Vertrauen von Mythic in ihr kommes MMO zu beleuchten.
> 
> ...



Den fettgedruckten Satz verstehe ich nicht und zwar überhaupt nicht. Du willst zeigen das du vertrauen in ein Spiel hast indem du sagst alle guten und netten Spieler wechseln?

Achja und an den unteren Teil: Du hast indirekt gesagt "Alle die nicht wechseln sind nicht gut und nicht nett" und zwar einfach deshalb weil du geschrieben hast, dass alle netten und guten wechseln. Wenn also alle netten und guten wechseln, müssen die, die bei WoW bleiben, ja unfreundlich und schlechte Spieler sein.

Aber begraben wir das, war scheinbar eh nur eine nicht gelungene Formulierung und ich hab keine Lust jetzt auf Jemanden rumzuhacken, also biete ich dir jetzt noch Waffenstillstand an, wenn du einverstanden bist, brauchst du einfach auf den Post nicht mehr zu Antworten und wir vergessen das einfach.


----------



## Helms (8. August 2008)

So nu meld ich mich mal zu Wort ^^

Also ich zähle zu den 10 Millionen WoW-Spielern, hab zig 70er und das Spiel macht mir Spaß, aber inzwischen ist echt nix innovatives mehr da, das Niveau der Spielergemeinschaft sinkt immer schneller und ne vernünftige Gruppe außerhalb der Gilde zu finden ist schlicht unmöglich. Das sind Gründe die mich zu anderen Spielen hintreiben.
HdRo hab ich mir gekauft und eigetnlich auch ganz gerne gespielt, doch konnte ich mich mit der Welt nicht so identifizieren wie manch andere Leute.
Nun kommt W.A.R. auf das ich jetzt seit Jahren warte, da ich ein riesen Fan von Warhammer (TT, Storys was auch immer) bin und auch mal ne echte Abwechslung haben möchte. Wenn ich schon darüber nachdenke in einer riesigen Massenshlacht Schädel von Imperialen zu spalten... Da geht mein Herz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu WoW und die Anfangszeit kann ich nur eines sagen Stratholme war der Highendcontent (also sozusagen). MC Ony und co gab es nicht nur ganz gewöhnliche Instanzen. Und verbuggt war es ohne Ende, wenn ich überleg wieviele Tickets ich schreiben musste. Am schlimmsten waren aber die ständigen Serverausfälle. Nun gut ich will nciht über WoW meckern, denn mir macht es Spaß.
Wenn ich aber Sachen les wie der Endgame Content von W.A.R. ist nicht vorhanden Bis auf Massenschlachten und ein paar Inis nichts vorhanden... Hmmm is das bei WoW anders?! Und mal ganz ehrlich wenn jemanden der Endcontent von so ziemlich allen mmorpg´s nicht antörnt dann sollte man überlegen vielleicht andere Spiele zu spielen...
Ich zumindest ärgere mich momentan nicht die Collectors Edition gekauft zu haben, da ich dachte dass es weitere Aufschübe geben würde :/

mfg

ps entschuldigt, dass der post vielleicht ein wenig konfus ist, aber ich bin verdammt müde wollte aber endlich mal was zu dem ganzen geflame sagen


----------



## Moronic (8. August 2008)

AfricanQueen schrieb:


> Und letztendlich werden die Hauptstadtraids sicher auch nach dem 10-mal spannend bleiben! Die Gründe dafür sind sowas von einfach:
> 
> 1. PVP bietet viel mehr Abwechslung weil wie "Menschen und keine gescripteten Encounters sind" ^^
> 
> ...



Zu 1.
Die Hauptstadtraids beinhalten auch einen dicken PvE Teil, ohne den man die Stadt nicht einnehmen kann.

Zu 2.
Enthalte ich mich, hab bisher keine Infos darüber bekommen.

Zu 3.
Eigenlob stinkt ^^ Zudem werden wohl auch, oder besonders die Schlechten wechseln weil sie's in WoW nicht bringen.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

AfricanQueen schrieb:


> 1. PVP bietet viel mehr Abwechslung weil wie "Menschen und keine gescripteten Encounters sind" ^^


Teils, teils. Städteraids beinhalten ebenso PvE.



> 2. Weil Hauptstädteraids nur ungefähr alle 4 Wochen stattfinden in einem relativ kleinen Zeitfenster (< 2 Tage)


Ahja, Quelle? Klingt nach ziemlich großen Bullshit für mich :>





> 3. Weil einfach die guten und netten Gamer von WoW zu WAR wechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer weiß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Jaja WoW ist so ein scheiss Spiel aber trotzdem spielt es jeder.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Bildzeitung!

Ich hoffe dia NDA fällt bald, da werd ich erstmal das halbe Beta Forum hier posten !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Jaja WoW ist so ein scheiss Spiel aber trotzdem spielt es jeder.
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Bildzeitung!


Keiner der vernüftig Spiele beurteilen kann sagt das es scheiße ist, nur ist halt der PvE teil misslungen



LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dia NDA fällt bald, da werd ich erstmal das halbe Beta Forum hier posten !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wozu?, wenn die NDA fällt, können wir uns selbst ein Bild davon machen, dann brauchen wir deine Hilfe nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Keiner der vernüftig Spiele beurteilen kann sagt das es scheiße ist, nur ist halt der PvE teil misslungen



War auch ironisch gemeint!



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> wozu?, wenn die NDA fällt, können wir uns selbst ein Bild davon machen, dann brauchen wir deine Hilfe nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab dich auch nicht gezwungen es zu lesen und du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht, dass ich des halbe heul eh beta forum hier posten werde.
Die selben Heulereien werden ne Woche nach release eh in jedem Forum stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (9. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich fand es mehr verbugt und zwar um einiges mehr ganz zu schweingen von der unbalance die ständig für 1ne klasse herscht...die berühmte " blizzard lieblings klasse".



Da hast du recht.


----------



## Khorgarjin (9. August 2008)

Naja sagen wir es mal so.


W.A.R .... Warhammer Age of Reconing ... ist mit einem Hintergrund beschenkt, denn viele Lieben. Echte Orks, Echte Zwerge, stillische Elfen und bösartiges Chaos.

Aber die Umsetztung.

Die Grafik ist klar super, gut wer jetzt WOW und WAR vergleicht ... gut WOW ist drei Jahre alt und läuft auf etlichen Systemen und WAR ist halt neuer und brauch daher auch mehr Leistung. Aber WOW sieht immernoch gut aus und hat eben diesen Comic touch. Während WAR "realitischer" ala Guild Wars ist, also kann man daran die Spiele nicht vergleichen!

Das Spielprinzip ist auch UNVERGLEICHBAR. W.A.R ist RVR und Open PVP. Bei WOW kam das PVP erst durch die Jahre in der frühen Beta war es noch garnicht drin. Dann kam das mit den PVP Items und diese 24/7 PVPler um ihre Items zu halten, dann kam die Ehre usw. Das ganze Spiel ist auf PVE Content aufgebaut und klar wird das "Langeeilgi" weil es sich net ändert, sonder nur wenn was neues kommt und das macht ja Blizzard auch ganz Anständig. Also da kann man beide Games nicht vergleichen. Weil WOW nie RVR war, sondern das PVP nach kam und es enorm erfolgreich wurde und WOW aber nicht mehr bot, was viele wollten.

Das Klassensystem ist nicht ohne weiteres vergleichbar, da zu WAR noch wenig bekannt ist. Der Punkt ist nur bei WOW sind alle Klassen drin und Blizzard gibt zu das gewisse Dinge net gepasst haben und sie diese deswegen mit Wotlk ändern. Bei WAR kam ewig nichts interessantes zu den Klassen, außer das es 4 nicht gibt. Aber es soll kein Problem dasrstellen wenn in einem 4 Klassen pro Rasse Systemn, 4 Rassen 1 Klasse nicht haben. Das wäre als würde man im ersten Guildwars sagen ... gut der Krieger passt leider net, nehmen wir ihn und alles was ihn angeht raus. Das geht doch nicht, das System gibt es nicht her und wenn die Klassen anfangs nicht die besten sind, brauchen die DE und das Imperium einen Tank und kann net auf Leute hoffen die gerne helfen! oder auf Gilden oder ähnliches. Das ist ein Grundkonzept das ganzen.

Die Haupstädte auch hier ist es nicht ohne weiteres Vergleichbar, da man WOW komplett neu machen müsste um größer Städte zu haben, mehr Leben darin zu plazieren etc.

Das Questsytem ist eben "neuer" viele Spieler haben sich beklagt und Myth hat nichts weiter gemacht, als diese Klagen umgesetzt und mehr nicht. Mit Wotlk kommen auch etlich neue Quests heraus und viels deutet auf interessanter Questreihen hin. 

WOW ist eben ein altes System und wenn das neu gemacht werden sollte, geht es nur über ein ganz neues Grundkonzept und Grundaufbau. Aber wozu wenn es doch so schön ist.

WAR ist super, das RVR ist interessant, die PQ gut gemacht usw. Aber Myth ist in meinen Augen das Problem. Klar ist Blizzard am Anfang auch net besser gewesen, aber sie haben gezeigt das es geht! Das man mit der Community hand in hand arbeitet. Aber am Ende hat Myth eben den Fehler gemacht zu viel Oberflächlichkeit zu erzählen. In ihrem letzten Newsletter war ein Trailer angekündigt ... wer will das noch? Am 18.09 geht es los, die sollen Ehrlicher werden. Die Klassen wissen sie net ob sie, sie mit einem Patch nachliefern? Was soll das heißen??? Wenn die Spieler damit klar kommen gut dann brauchen wir uns nicht drum kümmern? Viele tun gern das Problem zur Seite schieben. Klar haben sie Lösungen etc. Aber es geht doch nicht zu sagen "Wir wollen die Klassen mit einem Patch nachliefern, wissen es aber noch nicht." Also entweder mach ich die Klassen oder nicht! 

Frau Schmitz ist eben an die Zeitung gebunden, es ist ihr Job. Wenn die sagen, wir bekommen von denn und denn eben Geld und damit sollten wir das andere schlecht reden, dann ist das so. Jemand der eben lesen kann, versteht was dort steht. 

Wie gesagt es geht doch nicht Klassen nicht einzubauen, die geplant sind!! Das Content ist darauf ausgelegt mit allen Klassen zu laufen. Die Sache war eben die, in ihren Videos und Newsletter heiligt Myth ihr Spiel so unrealitisch hoch, wie in Augen einiger Frau Schmitz es runter. Also es ist von Myth das gleich, sie Lügen genau so. Aber sie lüften die NDA bald und warum, weil sie merken das die Leute unruhig werden. Wer nach so einer Nachrichti (die wie ich mal vom hörsagen kenne sogar 6 Monate lang bekannt war) von heut auf Morgen das den Spielern sagen, nach dem einige schon bestellt haben, dann ist das für mich nicht gerade Freundlich und Fair. Es ist Unfair! Sie haben es länger gewusst und net erst ... oh schau mal 2 Monate oder ne sogar nur noch 1 ... ne kommen jetzt geht das net mehr. 

Auch kann man AoC nicht die Schuld dafür geben, das viele net mehr kaufen wollen. Funcom ist ne relativ kleine Firma und gibt sich ja immernoch mühe, was daraus zu machen, auch wenn AoC tot ist. Doch Myth hat ja schon mit DaoC erfahrung und macht nichts daraus, sondern hat nur den Vorteil das sie eben ein anderes Prinzip fahren als WOW und damit viele Leute es zocken werden. Myth hat zu viel Versprochen und davon kaum was eingehalten. Wenn sie nur etwas ruhig gewesen wären und die NDA früher gelüftet hätten, wäre es vielleicht nicht dazu gekommen. Sie haben zu lange nichts von sich hören lassen, nur diese Märchenstunde mit Onkel B. und am Ende ... "Oh wir liefern net alle Haupstädte und net alle Klassen".

Also Myth hat genau so gelogen und übertrieben, wie die Frau Schmitz. Nur das Frau Schmitz nicht Myth ist, nicht Geld von den Spielern verlangt und dann noch nichts offenlegt. Man kann die Zeitung kaufen oder nicht, man kann sie ja kurz anschauen und "probe" Lesen. Bei WAR kostet das 50 Euro. Myth hat eben zu viel sich selbst Beweiräuschert und im letzten Newsletter haben sie ja auch das blau vom Himmel geredet ... aber das reicht net mehr vor dem Relase. Die NDA fällt bald und warum sie diese nicht eher offenlegen ist klar. Es gibt eben große Probleme, mit dem was sie sich vorgenommen haben. Sie müssen es vor Wotlk bringen und bis Wotlk die Klassen eingebracht haben und alles so zum laufen, das eben niemand mehr abspringt und zu WOW zurück geht.

Myth war Oberflächlich in ihren Werbevideos mit Onkel B. (klar sie waren lustig gemacht), aber sie haben nie was gesagt über ihren Stand, was funktioniert und was nicht und man erkennt nicht erst 2 Monate vor der Veröffnetlichung das Klassen nicht funktionieren, das Städte nicht gut aussehen und super wirken, wie sie sollten. Das bemerkt man doch sofort. Das Quests Bugs haben, das hier und da Probs gibt, das diese Fähigkeit noch nicht ganz super ist, das merkt man erst beim dauerhaften zocken. Aber das was garnicht funst, das kaum wer Imperiumstank spielen will, weil es so viele cooler Imperiumsklassen gibt, muss doch klar sein und ersitlich. 

Myth hat viel Schrott verbreitet, viel Seltsames gesagt, viel hochgelobt wie toll sie sind und es zwar nie Ausgesprochen, aber indirekt immer ihre Konkurent angeschaut "nur PVE, nur farmen" ... taja aber das ist das Konzept von WOW und wenn ich ein anderes mache, muss das aber auch aufgehen. Ich hoffe sie werden es bis Wotlk gebacken bekommen und wenn nicht ... taja ... dann bleib ich beim guten alten WOW. Aber ich kauf es mir vorher nicht, nicht weil AoC so schlecht ausgefallen ist. Nein weil Myth mir alles versprochen hat und nicht alles fertig hat, aber immernoch bis zur letzten Sekunde weiter macht mit diesen Versprechen und nichts offenlegt, nicht ehrlich genug ist. Wenn die nächste Woche bei dem lüften der NDA und beim lüften der Gründe, nicht ehrlich genug sind, dann weiß ich net ob ich mir WAR überhaupt kaufe.


----------



## For-Free (9. August 2008)

^- Sorry ich habe jetzt nur den Anfang und den letzten Absatz gelesen.
Aber genau solche Leute sind die, die mir in einem neuen Spiel getsohlen bleiben können.
"Hey egal ob Blizzard mit WotLK scheiße baut, bei WoW bleibe ich, weil die anderen nur doofes Zeug labern".

"PvP, Gildenhäuser, riesen Raids, massige Schlachten, tolle Arena in Strangel."
So nichts davon war wirklich in WoW beim erscheinen erhalten...aber hey, da sagt keiner weiß. 

Also bitte, bevor du jemanden irgentwas böses unterstellst, schau lieber, was die anderen Falsch gemacht haben.
Aber wie gesagt, ist immer einfach auf was neuem/nicht bekanntem rumzuhacken, als etwas altes eingessenes.

Wie war der Spruch nochmal "Früher war alles besser...." ...


----------



## Havamal (9. August 2008)

Also ich lese nur das es in die richtige Richtung geht beim Gamespy Report!Von riesen Problemen die bis Release nicht zu fixen wären, hab ich noch von keinem gehört!


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Die selben Heulereien werden ne Woche nach release eh in jedem Forum stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wieso bist du dir da so sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und wieso bist du dir da so sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat ne Kristallkugel auf seinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Die selben Heulereien werden ne Woche nach release eh in jedem Forum stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wieso bist du dir da so sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (9. August 2008)

For-Free schrieb:


> ^- Sorry ich habe jetzt nur den Anfang und den letzten Absatz gelesen.
> Aber genau solche Leute sind die, die mir in einem neuen Spiel getsohlen bleiben können.
> "Hey egal ob Blizzard mit WotLK scheiße baut, bei WoW bleibe ich, weil die anderen nur doofes Zeug labern".
> 
> ...


Wie soll man das jetzt mal bitte schon verstehen?!?!?!Da sagt keiner was das ist doch(entschuldigung dafür)der größte scheiß.Wenn man mal genauer nachgucken würde würde man auch sehen wie viele Leute sich beschweren was Blizzard immer verspricht und nicht einhält.Und das wird immer so sein Blizzard sagt immer das sie vieles neues einbauen tun sie dann aber nicht sondern nur einen kleinen teil und gerade dieser teil ist das was die WoW spieler so fasziniert dann.Natürlich wird eher auf spielen rumgehackt die noch nicht raus sind aber hier zu behaupten das über WoW nie etwas schlechtes gesagt wurde wenn Blizz etwas nicht gemacht hat ist einfach nur umm


----------



## Macaveli (9. August 2008)

@ for-free
lies dir mal alles durch und du wirst sehen das er in sehr vielen sachen recht hat bevor du ihn so anmachst!


@Khorgarjin
fast 100% /sign brauch nichs mehr zu schreiben, alles was mich auch gestört hat bzw aufgeregt hat hast du geschrieben.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und wieso bist du dir da so sicher?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brache keine Kristallkugel.
Man schaut sich einfach die Com von AOC, WOW, DAOC und diversen öffentlichen MMO-Foren an und zählt 1+1 zusammen.
Voilá Whine Com Nr. 34112 ist geboren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirath (9. August 2008)

Warhammer wird gut. Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder, der grad die Beta spielt, wird das bestätigen können. PublicQuests, Wälzer des Wissens und das PvP sind die drei riesen Pluspunkte, die das Spiel zu frisch und neu machen.
Der Rest ist ok, nicht grandios besser oder schlechter als Warcraft aber vergleichbar.

Viel mehr kann man im Moment nicht sagen, denn ob das Spiel dann auch funktioniert, entscheiden letztendlich die Spieler. 

Warhammer KANN auf lange Sicht ein gute WoW.Konkurrent werden. Das bedeutet aber immer zwei Dinge:

Das Spiel muss durch eine gute Patch-Philosophie ständig verbessert und attraktiv gehalten werden.
Warcraft darf nicht "zulegen". Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: die meisten Spieler "heulen" bei Warcraft, weil sie es nun seit Jahren spielen und PLÖTZLICH alles schlecht ist. Dem ist nicht so. Nur weil man irgendwann von einem Spiel gelangweilt ist, ist es nicht auf einmal schlecht.

Warten wir mal ab. Für mich steht jedenfalls fest: ich geb Warhammer die Chance und kaufe mir das Teil am 18.09.2008. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und dann daddel ich das bis Wrath kommt und schaue dann weiter.


----------



## Zaratres (9. August 2008)

Myth hat immer gesagt sie wollen das und das im spiel haben ob dan reinkommt oder nicht is ne andere sache aber es gibt halt leute die glauben eine beta is ein fertiges spiel und mmos san ja so easy zu machen.
ich hab mir immer gedacht alles was gesagt wirt is so wir wollen das reinbekommen wens nit geht gleich bein anfang sry, aber zusagen das sie es versprochen haben is falsch versprochen haben sie fast nix sie haben nur gesagt was sie machen wollen so seh ich das.

zum wow vergleich: schreiben aber nix genaues wissen die leute san mir am liebsten haben kaum ne ahnung aber verbreiten das als obs zu 100% richtig is find sowas echt mist sry....

ich glaub das WAR eine super zukumpft hat und ich find auch sehr toll das sie sagen das zumspiel drinen is und was nit was nachkommt und was noch in de sternen steht gute einstellung.

(und jetz könnt ihr mich zu flamen wens euch so spaß macht....)


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Warhammer wird gut. Punkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich musste jetzt doch wirklich lachen! Made my day oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir es mal so.
> 
> 
> W.A.R .... Warhammer Age of Reconing ... ist mit einem Hintergrund beschenkt, denn viele Lieben. Echte Orks, Echte Zwerge, stillische Elfen und bösartiges Chaos.
> ...



Deine Geschichte von Frau Schmitz ist ja wirklich ganz interessant, aber wach mal auf. So funktioniert Marketing nun mal. Denkst du, irgendeine Firma wird das in Zukunft anders machen? Träum weiter! Das ein Spiel immer groß geredet wird, ist ganz normal. Und das man versucht, an diesem "Großartigen" mit allen Mitteln festzuhalten, bis zum bitteren Ende, ist auch nur gängig. Das war bei Blizzard so, bei Funcom und ist bei Mythic nicht anders.
Irgendwann muss man sich halt dann eingestehen, daß man mit manchen Zielen doch etwas überfordert war. Dieses Eingeständnis bis zum ehrbrechen rauszuzögern ist auch normal.
Und das ist auch gut so, denn wenn Entwickler nicht bis zur letzten Sekunde davon überzeugt wären, daß umzusetzen, wovon sie fest entschlossen sind, dann könnten wahrscheinlich erst garkeine Mammutprojekte, wie 
Wow, Aoc, Lotr oder War entstehen.

Das bei Funcom aber wirklich sogar auf der Packung noch Features angepriesen wurden, die nicht enthalten sind, hat dann natürlich eine andere Tragweite. Trotzdem ist es nur natürlich, bis zum letzten dafür zu kämpfen, doch noch alles so gut wie es geht zu implementieren, bis man dem Release-Druck entgültig nachgeben muss.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, wie leicht oder schwer es ist, bei einem derartigen Projekt zu erkennen, daß was definitiv bis zum Release nicht mehr umgesetzt werden kann, sei es was es will, daß kann weder ich noch du ausreichend beurteilen.

Unterm Strich muss der User bei Release abwägen, ob das was vom angepriesenen noch übrig ist, für ihn Grund genug ist, daß Spiel zu spielen. Im Falle von Funcom war es für mich schlicht und ergreifend zu wenig. Trotzdem sollte man inzwischen wissen, daß es nie das volle Spektrum des angekündigten beinhalten wird.


----------



## Kirath (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Ich musste jetzt doch wirklich lachen! Made my day oder sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schön, dass du soviel zur thema beiträgst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nur sagen: spiele die Beta seit letzem Jahr September, also denke ich, kann ich mir gut ein Bild machen.
Warhammer hat bisher viele schöne Seiten, aber ebenso auch stinklangweilige und lahme sachen, die eher aus Warcraft "entliehen" sind..also dinge wie: töte fünf wölfte, bring mir vier knochen. etc.

Wenn Du eine andere Meinung hast, bitte, aber versuch sie auch zu begründen.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> schön, dass du soviel zur thema beiträgst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok wenn du ja genauso in der CB bist dann liess bitte das Forum mal genau durch. Wenn dir was auffällt sag bescheid.
Du bist halt einer der letzten gefühlten 10 % Betatester, der noch gefallen an diesem Spiel hat.

Die drei Sachen welche du ebend als ausschlaggebende Punkte aufgeführt hast kann ich dir genauso als negativ Punkte aufführen:

PublicQuests: Ah du meinst das Nett umschriebene Ruf grinden nur netter verpackt - FAIL

Wälzer des Wissens: nett anzusehen, Spielmechanich absolut irrelevant. ( btw. den Scheiß wird es auch mit Wotlk geben )

PvP: genaurere Angaben dazu würden die NDA Bestimmungen verletzen.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Ok wenn du ja genauso in der CB bist dann liess bitte das Forum mal genau durch. Wenn dir was auffällt sag bescheid.
> Du bist halt einer der letzten gefühlten 10 % Betatester, der noch gefallen an diesem Spiel hat.


Das ist falsch. Viele denen es gefällt, posten nur schlicht und ergreifend nichts, weils beim geheule eh untergehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








> Wälzer des Wissens: nett anzusehen, Spielmechanich absolut irrelevant. ( btw. den Scheiß wird es auch mit Wotlk geben )


Ach wirklich? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht ist er für dich ja ein "scheiß", ich z.B. werde viel Spaß daran haben etliche Entries freizu schalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie Blizzard bloß auf die Idee kam....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arunnir (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Ok wenn du ja genauso in der CB bist dann liess bitte das Forum mal genau durch. Wenn dir was auffällt sag bescheid.
> Du bist halt einer der letzten gefühlten 10 % Betatester, der noch gefallen an diesem Spiel hat.
> 
> Die drei Sachen welche du ebend als ausschlaggebende Punkte aufgeführt hast kann ich dir genauso als negativ Punkte aufführen:
> ...



Sehe ich da einen dieser UbER Ro0Xxor WoW-ler der kein Gefallen an W.A.R. findet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine nur weil es Betatester gibt, die das Spiel scheisse finden, heisst das nicht, dass diese Meinugn für jeden gillt.
Schaut nur mal wieviele Leute hier im Buffed-Forum aktiv über das Thema WAR diskutieren. Diese Zahl ist verschwindend gering.
Und nur weil das Spiel *den meisten hier im Forum* nicht gefällt, bedeutet dies nicht, dass nicht auch Genügend echte Warhammer Fans vorhanden sind, damit das Spiel ein erfolg wird.

Sein wir doch mal ehrlich: Buffed.de ist in erster Linie eine WoW-Fanseite mit ein paar zusätzlichen Inhalten wie Warhammer Online oder Age of Conan. Daher ist es doch völlig klar, das hier viele eine (ich sag mal) "Abneigung" gegen WAR haben, da das Spielprinzip einfach anders ist als jenes von WoW.

P.S:

Lassen wir doch einfach diese ganzen Diskussionen welche immer so enden: WAR ist besser!! WoW ist besser!!! blabla...
Es bringt wirklich niemandem was, wenn die ganzen WAR- und WoW-Fans sich und "ihre Spiele" gegeneitig runtermachen.


----------



## Erdnussbutter (9. August 2008)

ich denke mal wird besser als wow also ich binmit wow nach 3 jahren durch.. denk im content ndert sich auch nichts... also !!! ICH BIN EIN CHAOS MARAUDER!


----------



## Kirath (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Ok wenn du ja genauso in der CB bist dann liess bitte das Forum mal genau durch. Wenn dir was auffällt sag bescheid.
> Du bist halt einer der letzten gefühlten 10 % Betatester, der noch gefallen an diesem Spiel hat.
> 
> Die drei Sachen welche du ebend als ausschlaggebende Punkte aufgeführt hast kann ich dir genauso als negativ Punkte aufführen:
> ...




glaub mir, ich war genauso wenig begeistert von WARRR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. bis vor 2-3 patches war es auch eher sehr..naja..grausam. mittlerweile ist es auf release gepatcht und es geht wirklich ab.

Wälzer des Wissens ist was anderes als das Achievmentsystem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beides gut, aber nicht miteiander zu vergleichen.
Die Public Quests haben weniger mit Grind, eher was mit Zusammenspiel zu tun. Eigentlich geht Warhammer generell sehr viel mehr auf den MMO-Bereich ein. In WoW kann man solo locker bis 70 kommen, in Warhammer wird das etwas schwieriger. Was jetzt nicht wertend gemeint ist. Hat beides seine Vorteile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Viele denen es gefällt, posten nur schlicht und ergreifend nichts, weils beim geheule eh untergehen würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deine Aussage ist leider Falsch, da ich mich auf fakten ( indem Falle das Betaforum ) stützen kann! Du stellst haltlose behauptungen auf! Die Ausrede ich habe mit genug Leuten ingame gesprochen zieht nicht, da ich diese genauso aufstellen kann !





Rayon schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja "Scheiß" weil es nicht in die Spielmechanik eingreift! Oder spielst du Hello Kitty online weil es einen Wälzer des WIssens hat aber der Rest totaler Schrott ist?

@Arunnir

Also ich spiele noch aktiv WoW weil es zur Zeit keine Alternative auf dem MMO Markt gibt. Fanboy bin ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, ich kritisiere Blizzard und WoW auch in einigen vielen Punkten!

Natürlich hat jeder seine Meinung, ich möchte auch niemanden davon abbringen. Meine Antworten waren nur Reaktionen auf Kirath´s absolut falschen Behauptungen!


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (9. August 2008)

Warhammer online wird ne Bome.
Jeff Hickman sage:"Wir wollen sicherstellen das jede Öffentliche Quest(300<) funktioniert poliert und großartig ist.Und wir wollen sicherstellen das jedes Mosaikstück des RVR Systems funktioniert und gut mit den anderen Puzzleteilen zusammenpasst.Und deshalb nehmen wir uns noch etwas Zeit." Er sagte das das Spiel schon komplett spielbar ist,doch  ein paar kleine bugs gibt es zu beheben und desswegen erscheint das Spiel auch so spät.
Das Spiel wir der hammer und kann nur gut werden.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist leider Falsch, da ich mich auf fakten ( indem Falle das Betaforum ) stützen kann! Du stellst haltlose behauptungen auf! Die Ausrede ich habe mit genug Leuten ingame gesprochen zieht nicht, da ich diese genauso aufstellen kann !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie soll es deiner Meinung nach dort eingreifen?
Edith: Ach und - meinst du? Ich kenne auch genug dies Spiel okay finden... und ja, es sind sehr viele Heuler im Betaforum unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und wie soll es deiner Meinung nach dort eingreifen?
> Edith: Ach und - meinst du? Ich kenne auch genug dies Spiel okay finden... und ja, es sind sehr viele Heuler im Betaforum unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaub du hast mich nicht verstanden oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Heuler gibt es auch im betaforum ja aber auch genug Leute die Ihre Meinung begründet haben, lies dir dochmal den Thread im Bugmens Brauerei ->
"€ for da WAAAGH? " durch!


----------



## Kirath (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Natürlich hat jeder seine Meinung, ich möchte auch niemanden davon abbringen. Meine Antworten waren nur Reaktionen auf Kirath´s absolut falschen Behauptungen!




wie kann denn eine meinung falsch sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich spreche nicht von "behauptungen" sondern von erfahrungen. Wie gesagt, ich spiel das Spiel selber. Gerade in den letzen Wochen wieder mehr. Es wird gut, es wird erfolgreich. Daran gibt es garnich mehr zu rütteln.


----------



## Rayon (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Edit: Heuler gibt es auch im betaforum ja aber auch genug Leute die Ihre Meinung begründet haben, lies dir dochmal den Thread im Bugmens Brauerei ->
> "€ for da WAAAGH? " durch!


Ich kenne den Thread, klar sind da einige Fakten dabei... aber auch einiges an Maßlosen übertreibungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Thread, klar sind da einige Fakten dabei... aber auch einiges an Maßlosen übertreibungen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




War das nen kleiner Wink zu Boulder?^^ 
Einige Leute übertreiben ja ! Besonders die obige Person aber mit manchen Sachen hat er leider Recht! Und wenn an einem RVR orientierten MMO das Kernelement verhunzt ist. Dann kann das kein Erfolg werden.

WAR ist eine geniale Lizenz welche leider einfach in die falschen Hände gefallen ist und das ist schon irgendwie schade.
Und natürlich wird WAR ein Erfolg aber soll ich dir mal verraten warum? 
- Ganz einfach, die Lizenz macht es! Kaufen wird es jeder der sich darauf freut ( und die Beta nicht gespielt hat ), der sich auf das Warhammer universium in einem MMO verpackt anschauen will.

Meine Meinung ist, dass wenn Mythic es nicht schafft in einem Halben Jahr nach release das Komplette ***** und die **** ändert wird es ein 2es AOC oder Vanguard! Lizens hin oder her!


----------



## orion877 (9. August 2008)

@Warhater
Ihr flamt alle über ein Spiel, das noch in der Beta ist oder über ein Spiel, das ihr noch nie gespielt habt.
Und da könnt ihr nicht mit so Argumenten kommen, als hättet ihr schon den Highend-Content gesehen.
Ich finde, es logisch, das die ersten PQs etwas grindlastiger sind als die PQs im Highendcontent.
(Das ist bei Wow genauso)
Ich bin nicht in der  CB und deswegen bin ich (noch) nicht vom Gameplay gehypt, sondern von Dingen, die ich weis:
- 20 Klassen (ja, 4 wurden gestrichen.., wieviele Klassen hat Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Das Warhammer-Universum ist größer und für mich viel interessanter
- PvP kann immer länger fesseln PvE (ist zumindest meine  Meinung)
- Man kann wirklich Städte erobern.

Außerdem vertraue ich Mythic, sie haben mit Daoc gezeigt, was sie können. Und schon bei vielen anderen MMOs Erfahrung gesammelt.
Und auch der Publisher GOA ist im MMO-Genre erfahren.
Deshalb glaube ich, dass Warhammer nicht dasselbe Schicksal wie Aoc widerfährt.


----------



## Ascían (9. August 2008)

orion877 schrieb:


> @Warhater
> Ihr flamt alle über ein Spiel, das noch in der Beta ist oder über ein Spiel, das ihr noch nie gespielt habt.
> Und da könnt ihr nicht mit so Argumenten kommen, als hättet ihr schon den Highend-Content gesehen.
> Ich finde, es logisch, das die ersten PQs etwas grindlastiger sind als die PQs im Highendcontent.
> ...



Ich würd mich nicht so aufregen, denn auf so pseudo-objektive Meinungen wie die von LiaDavinia kann man verzichten - sie kommen im Mantel der Neutralität daher und können doch nur platte Kritiken raushauen, ohne Begründung, ohne Beispiel, ohne Boden. da vertraue ich lieber Leuten die in der CB sind und teilweise zu Recht kritisieren, ohne vergessen hervorzuheben was besser an WAR ist als bei Konkurrenten, denn daran habe ich nicht die geringsten Zweifel. Wer nur lobt oder nur kritisiert wird hingegen schon nach einem Post unglaubwürdig und ist für mich Fanboi bzw. Flameboi.


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich würd mich nicht so aufregen, denn auf so pseudo-objektive Meinungen wie die von LiaDavinia kann man verzichten - sie kommen im Mantel der Neutralität daher und können doch nur platte Kritiken raushauen, ohne Begründung, ohne Beispiel, ohne Boden. da vertraue ich lieber Leuten die in der CB sind und teilweise zu Recht kritisieren, ohne vergessen hervorzuheben was besser an WAR ist als bei Konkurrenten, denn daran habe ich nicht die geringsten Zweifel. Wer nur lobt oder nur kritisiert wird hingegen schon nach einem Post unglaubwürdig und ist für mich Fanboi bzw. Flameboi.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie haben sich gerade selbst zum "fanboi" qualifiziert. Im Gegenatz zu dir kann ich mir eine Meinung über WAR bilden. Ich könnte dich mit Fakten zuschmeißen was Positiv und was Negativ an WAR ist.

Und in KEINEM meiner Post sind "platte Kritiken" enthalten sondern Aussagen welcher der Wahrheit entsprechen! 
Bevor du versuchst so einen Stuß zu schreiben solltest erstmal WAR gespielt haben und dann deine Meinung zu äussern!


----------



## Ascían (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch sie haben sich gerade selbst zum "fanboi" qualifiziert.



no comment.



LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Im Gegenatz zu dir kann ich mir eine Meinung über WAR bilden. Ich könnte dich mit Fakten zuschmeißen was Positiv und was Negativ an WAR ist.



Meinungen mit Wahrheitsanspruch gibt es viele, so etwas sollte man immer fundiert begründen können - einfach zu behaupten etwas wäre "scheiß" ohne dies näher auszuführen hat noch keiner Diskussion geholfen.



LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Und in KEINEM meiner Post sind "platte Kritiken" enthalten sondern Aussagen welcher der Wahrheit entsprechen!
> Bevor du versuchst so einen Stuß zu schreiben solltest erstmal WAR gespielt haben und dann deine Meinung zu äussern!



Meine Meinung zu WAR habe ich schon, aber mein Post bezog sich auch nicht auf WAR generell, sondern auf die Art und Weise in der deine Posts auf einzelne Punkte Bezug nehmen. Natürlich sind Meinungen oft konträr, gerade in Diskussionsforen, aber du stellst Behauptungen auf ohne sie zu verifizieren oder zumindest argumentativ zu hinterlegen. Deshalb gehe ich da sicherheitshalber erstmal von heißer Luft aus, schon zu oft haben hier Leute ganz schönen "Stuß" abgelassen, wenn ich deinen Ausdruck benutzen darf.


----------



## Gromthar (9. August 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr habt, aber ich finde solange ein Spiel tatsächlich nicht veröffentlich ist, solange das Spiel nicht in jedem Winkel eigenhändig angetestet wurde, kann man keine Aussage über seine Qualität machen. Leute, das Ding ist in der BETA! Da steht nix von Test- oder Kaufversion!

Macht euch das mal bitte bewusst. Klar, die MMO-Community ist durch Hellgate, AoC, Vanguard und Tabula Rasa ziemlich schnell enttäuscht worden, doch könnt ihr auch einfach mal abwarten und jedem SPiel seine Chance lassen, anstatt es schon VOR dem Release in der Luft zu zerfetzen. Ja, ich freue mich auf WAR, erwarte selbst aber nur genau so viel, sodass ich gar nicht enttäuscht werden kann.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr habt, aber ich finde solange ein Spiel tatsächlich nicht veröffentlich ist, solange das Spiel nicht in jedem Winkel eigenhändig angetestet wurde, kann man keine Aussage über seine Qualität machen. Leute, das Ding ist in der BETA! Da steht nix von Test- oder Kaufversion!



Das Beta-Argument ist mittlerweile in etwa so sinnvoll wie die Argumentation WoW wäre wegen seiner 10 Mio. Accounts ein gutes Spiel. Es ist noch knapp mehr als ein Monat zum Release, glaubt ihr ehrlich da wird das Spiel nochmal großartig überarbeitet? Was jetzt gemacht wird sind Detailarbeiten, das Beheben von Bugs und so. Wenn das Spieldesign noch nicht final wäre wäre das Releasedatum nicht festgesetzt worden.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wer jetzt durch spielen der aktuellen Beta der Meinung ist dass WAR "schlecht" ist, dann wird das Release auch nichts mehr an der Meinung ändern. Allerdings verleiht das dieser Meinung, wenn derjenige sie in Flames ohne Begründung verpackt, auch nicht mehr Gewicht.

Ich freue mich schon darauf nach dem Fall der NDA endlich im Detail nachfragen zu können WAS denn genau so schlecht sein soll. Und darauf, dass mir, wie schon auf die Frage was denn an WoW so toll ist, geantwortet wird: "Ähhh... Najaaaa... Ist halt so!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Also ich spiele noch aktiv WoW weil es zur Zeit keine Alternative auf dem MMO Markt gibt. Fanboy bin ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, ich kritisiere Blizzard und WoW auch in einigen vielen Punkten!



Das es keine Alternative gibt liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Mir gefallen z.B. AoC, HdRO, die WAR Beta und UO weitaus besser als WoW, ok bei UO liegt es daran, dass es für Rollenspieler einfach nie so gutes Rollenspiel auf offizellen Servern geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (9. August 2008)

an TE: LAber keinen Scheiss AoC is nich unausgereift ....... und keiner will sich mit WoW messen immer dieses mimimi Scheißgelaber.... mit unfertig und bla.... was meinst du eg wieso die Städte und klassen gestrichen haben.... um so WoW verwöhnten Leuten wie dir alles recht zumachen....


----------



## Ascían (9. August 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> an TE: LAber keinen Scheiss AoC is nich unausgereift ....... und keiner will sich mit WoW messen immer dieses mimimi Scheißgelaber.... mit unfertig und bla.... was meinst du eg wieso die Städte und klassen gestrichen haben.... um so WoW verwöhnten Leuten wie dir alles recht zumachen....



Kannst du....vielleicht...das Flamen nach 17 Seiten....sein...lassen? Es...geht hier sowieso nicht...um...AoC...

@Chiroc

So sehe ich das auch. Zum Glück ist da letzten Endes immer noch der persönliche Geschmack entscheidend, und so sollte auch WAR eine gute Alternative für viele Leute abgeben.


----------



## Windhawk (9. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kannst du....vielleicht...das Flamen nach 17 Seiten....sein...lassen? Es...geht hier sowieso nicht...um...AoC...
> 
> @Chiroc
> 
> So sehe ich das auch. Zum Glück ist da letzten Endes immer noch der persönliche Geschmack entscheidend, und so sollte auch WAR eine gute Alternative für viele Leute abgeben.



der TE hats angesprochen(also AoC... und sag du mir ncih von was ich zu sprechen habe, hallo!?!?) .... hör auf von Flamen zu sprechen ich hasse das Wort das klingt gay(such mal n andres dafür)..... ich hab nur kritisiert was mein gutes recht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg


----------



## LiaDavinia (9. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> no comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht solltest du dann meine Posts noch einmal richtig lesen, ich habe niemals behauptet das WAR "scheiße" ist. Es ging lediglich um 3 Punkte, die aussschlagebend für WAR sein sollen/sollten. Ich kann, weill ich die Beta spiele aber sagen das diese NICHT aussschlagebend für ein gutes Spiel sind. 
Und diese Punkte konnte ich zu 2/3 mit fakten (ohne die NDA zu verletzen) belegen und habe keine Behauptungen aufgestellt. Wie schonmal gesagt, ich kann alle Behauptungen verifizieren WENN die NDA fällt.

Und was dann hier in den Foren los ist kann ich mir jetzt schon denken (es wird ja kein offizielles Forum seitens Mythic geben!)


----------



## orion877 (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dann meine Posts noch einmal richtig lesen, ich habe niemals behauptet das WAR "scheiße" ist. Es ging lediglich um 3 Punkte, die aussschlagebend für WAR sein sollen/sollten. Ich kann, weill ich die Beta spiele aber sagen das diese NICHT aussschlagebend für ein gutes Spiel sind.
> Und diese Punkte konnte ich zu 2/3 mit fakten (ohne die NDA zu verletzen) belegen und habe keine Behauptungen aufgestellt. Wie schonmal gesagt, ich kann alle Behauptungen verifizieren WENN die NDA fällt.
> 
> Und was dann hier in den Foren los ist kann ich mir jetzt schon denken (es wird ja kein offizielles Forum seitens Mythic geben!)



Kann dich ja verstehen, aber trotzdem kannst du nicht so schnell sagen, dass das komplette System mit den PQs schlecht ist,  wenn du noch nicht den High-End-Content gesehen hast.
Bei Wow sind ja auch die Quests am Anfang extrem eintönig und fast alle nur auf Grinden ausgelegt. 
Da habe ich den Wälzer des Wissens viel lieber, da kann ich dann genau nachschauen und alle Infos sehen, was dieser Mob kann oder was auch immer ich freigeschaltet habe.


----------



## Shintuargar (9. August 2008)

orion877 schrieb:


> Kann dich ja verstehen, aber trotzdem kannst du nicht so schnell sagen, dass das komplette System mit den PQs schlecht ist,  wenn du noch nicht den High-End-Content gesehen hast.
> Bei Wow sind ja auch die Quests am Anfang extrem eintönig und fast alle nur auf Grinden ausgelegt.
> Da habe ich den Wälzer des Wissens viel lieber, da kann ich dann genau nachschauen und alle Infos sehen, was dieser Mob kann oder was auch immer ich freigeschaltet habe.



Mag sein, aber wieso hält dafür jetzt WoW als Beispiel her, dass das normal sei? Müsste nicht all den War-Fans, die nicht mehr World of Grindcraft spielen wollen, nun die Hutschnur hochgehen? Nachdem WAR ja alles anders machen will als WoW?

Übrigens, der Highendcontent kann beurteilt werden (wer die Beta spielt weiß warum) und die erste PQ die ich gefunden habe ist genauso aufgebaut wie die aus dem T1 Gebiet.

Leute, WAR wird ein tolles Spiel, ich feu mich tierisch drauf, aber verabschiedet euch von dem Gedanken, dass alles besser (anders) als bei WoW wird. Vergesst den Gedanken, ein "modernes" DAoC zu bekommen. Wenn die meisten die hier über WoW schimpfen konsequent sein wollen, verlängern sie den Freimonat bei WAR nicht.

Das was LiaDavinia schreibt, kann ich nur bestätigen. Es gibt Leute, die finden das RvR gut so wie es ist, und welche, die finden einen Rückschrittim Vergleich zum alten DAoC System. Ebenso wird das in der Liveversion sein, es wird nicht allen Recht machen und deswegen müssen das nicht gleich WOW/AoC oder sonstige Fanboys sein.

PS.: Mir gefällt das System zur Zeit.


----------



## Tic0 (9. August 2008)

Naja, LiaDavinia du übertreibst aber schon auch (wahrscheinlich bewusst). 

Ich hoffe mal ich verstoße mit meinen folgenden aussagen nicht zu stark gegen die
NDA ;D

Zum PQ System... ein wirkliches Ruffarmen/Grinden ist das nun sicherlich nicht.
Ich bin von dem PQ System sehr angetan, mehr sag ich jetzt einfach mal nicht...
Wenn du dich auf Betabeiträge beziehst, frage ich mich wo ich die Leute finde, 
die sich über die PQs beschweren? 
Da habe ich noch keinen einzigen Beitrag gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Public Quests schlechtzureden, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz Sinnig.
Denn PQs sind zumindest *ein Teil* das in WAR positiv herraussticht.

PvP/Wälzer des Wissens ist dann wieder ne andere sache...


----------



## Havamal (9. August 2008)

Ja ich hab die Diskrepanz der Meinungen bemerkt, vor allem EU tester sind kritischer als US tester!

Ich bin gespannt ob mir das System gefällt!Ich kann nur von Videos reden und was ich sonst gelesen hab.Bis jetzt bin ich noch grosser Zuversicht, dass es mir gefallen wird!


----------



## Tobaar (9. August 2008)

LiaDavinia
Ich weis ja nicht in welchem Forum du dich rumtreibst aber ich würde deine behauptungen einfach mal als falsch deklarieren. Es sind evt gerade einmal 1/4 die meinen das Spiel in den Boden Flamen zu müssen, der rest gibt konstruktive Feedbacks wieder. Ich zu meinem Teil sehe in Warhammer genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe, ein besseres DAoC (RvR) das etliche Inhalte von anderen erfolgreichen MMoRPG beinhaltet. Wer sich ein WoW mit besserem PvP (RvR) wünscht (auch neue Inhalte beherbergt) wird meiner Meinung nach sehr zufrieden sein mit Warhammer.

War is coming!


----------



## Shintuargar (9. August 2008)

Tobaar schrieb:


> LiaDavinia
> Ich weis ja nicht in welchem Forum du dich rumtreibst aber ich würde deine behauptungen einfach mal als falsch deklarieren. Es sind evt gerade einmal 1/4 die meinen das Spiel in den Boden Flamen zu müssen, der rest gibt konstruktive Feedbacks wieder. Ich zu meinem Teil sehe in Warhammer genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe, ein besseres DAoC (RvR) das etliche Inhalte von anderen erfolgreichen MMoRPG beinhaltet. Wer sich ein WoW mit besserem PvP (RvR) wünscht (auch neue Inhalte beherbergt) wird meiner Meinung nach sehr zufrieden sein mit Warhammer.
> 
> War is coming!



Ahso, konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich was anderes als geflamte Kritik? Ich kenne DAoC nicht, aber es gibt Veteranen, den gefällt das RvR von WAR nicht und welche denen es gefällt. Nun könnte man sich überlegen, warum es einigen DAoC Veteranen nicht gefällt, aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache. 

Aber wenigstens liegst du mit einem richtig: Wer WoW mit besserem PvP will, der ist bei WAR richtig. Daher meine Aussage, alle die an etlichen Dingen bei WoW rumnörgeln (Quests, Casualfreundlich etc.), sollten so konsequent sein und das Spiel links liegen lassen.


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens liegst du mit einem richtig: Wer WoW mit besserem PvP will, der ist bei WAR richtig. Daher meine Aussage, alle die an etlichen Dingen bei WoW rumnörgeln (Quests, Casualfreundlich etc.), sollten so konsequent sein und das Spiel links liegen lassen.




Echt mal, wer will schon Quests in einem MMO. Ne ne ne. 

Grade um etwas zu ändern, sollte man wechseln. Denn das sich die Spiele irgendwo irgendwie mal ähneln ist unvermeidlich. Das man es aber durch sein Mitspielen und kritik ändert, das ist wichtig. Wenn ichs von vorneherein links liegen lasse, dann musses ja unweigerlich irgendwann nur noch WoW und die randgruppen MMOs (nicht abwertend gemeint, mir fällt nur kein passenderes Wort ein) geben.


----------



## Zachrid (9. August 2008)

*legt mal stumpfe Hiebwaffen auf den Diskussionstisch um dann abzuwarten was passiert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... etwas mehr als einen Monat und dann wissen wir alle bescheid. *g* Ob nun ein Viertel, zwei Drittel oder brölf Nölftel das Spiel angeblich im Beta-Forum flamen ist doch ... mhhh... moment... rein angenommen es sind tatsächlich 'nur' 1/4, dann ist selbst das 'ne verflucht schlechte Quote oder? Also ich hab da keine Erfahrungswerte, aber für das Forum einer geschlossenen Beta, eines heiß erwarteten Spieles.... klingt ziemlich viel, oder? 

Ich meine gut, hier und da wird noch getestet und gefeilt ... aber wenn ein Viertel, mit diesem Wissen, im Forum der Beta sagt 'It sucks', heißt dass entweder, dass ein Großteil dieses Viertels aus Leuten besteht, die keine Geduld haben.... oder dass ein Großteil dieses Viertels denkt, dass im letzten Monat der Beta dieses Spiel nicht mehr zu retten sein wird. 

Aber was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:
Ich sage ja nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht wird und ich missgönne den Leuten bei Mythic (und dem Warhammer-Franchise) einen Erfolg sicher nicht... doch sieht es in meinen Augen nicht gut aus, wenn man bedenkt, wie sehr Mythic das Spiel momentan anbietet wie 'Sauer Bier'. 

Dazu kommt folgende Beobachtung, so ich denn den bösen-bösen Vergleich WAR/WoW wagen dürfte: 

Popeliges WoW-Addon -> NDA gefallen, Release frühestens Oktober.
WAR, Spiel voll mit 'tollem' Conent -> NDA noch nicht gefallen, Release am 18ten September. 

Und um nochmal daran zu erinnern, die NDA zu WoW ist meines Wissens am 19 März 04 gefallen, Release war Ende November 04. 

Na, merkt ihr was?


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> der TE hats angesprochen(also AoC... und sag du mir ncih von was ich zu sprechen habe, hallo!?!?) .... hör auf von Flamen zu sprechen ich hasse das Wort das klingt gay(such mal n andres dafür)..... ich hab nur kritisiert was mein gutes recht is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und heute sinkt für sie: Das Niveau!
Sorry, ist mit Abstand wirklich mal das blödeste was mir untergekommen ist. :>


----------



## norestyle (10. August 2008)

Ich merke nur das ihr immernoch an WOW fest haltet und du der typische Community Typ ist der keinem anderem game als WOW like kindergame eine chance gebt. Ich habe lange genug nun die CB getestet und ich kann wirklich nur drauf aufmerksam machen,dass WAR in meinen augen ein brüller wird natürlich kann man es nie allen recht machen aber ich denke es werden genug spieler um viel spass im WAR universum zu haben und allen denen das das Spiel nicht gefällt frag ich was verschwenden sie hier ihre zeit um sachen schlecht zu machen die einen eh nicht "intressieren". Diese gelabbert ist wirklich unnötig jeder hat hier angeblich die CB gespielt und fehler hier und fehler da gefunden aber wieso lasst ihr es nicht einfach schwachsinn. Über die Closed Beta zu Diskutieren wie ünnötig. Geht mal an die Luft bis Warhammer raus kommt denn spätestens dann sitzt ihr eh alle an euren rechner und spielt es auch.Ja auch die die es "angeblich" nicht mögen. viel spass beim flamen.


----------



## Chiroc (10. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Und heute sinkt für sie: Das Niveau!
> Sorry, ist mit Abstand wirklich mal das blödeste was mir untergekommen ist. :>



Ja hab ich mir auch gedacht...und als ich auf das Profil von Windhawk gegangen bin wurden meine Vermuutungen leider bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, kaum ist man mal ein bis 2 Tage WoW Extremzocken und schaut nicht ins Forum, geht hier der Flamewar los.


Ich gebe mal kurz ein Statement zu den Beiträgen, in denen über das Betaforum referiert wurde ab...Erstens Leute, fallen Aussagen über das Betaforum unter die NDA...also gedultet euch gefälligst noch ein paar Tage bevor ihr euch gegenseitig eure jeweiligen Versionen der Wahrheit entgegenhaltet =)
Zweitens: Wieviele Heuthreads es in einem Forum gibt, ist eine subjektive Meinung...der eine sagt, bei 2 HTs pro Seite "Es quillt über" der andere liest diese Threads erst gar nicht, sondern konzentriert sich auf vernünftige Feedbacks und wird sagen "Es gibt kaum welche"
Wieder andere wiegen vernünftig ab, und sagen dann es gibt X HTs und Y Sinnvolle Beiträge.

Dies ist ein öffentliches Diskussionsforum...ihr habt eure subjektiven Meinungen vom Spiel, und es ist legitim, diese darzustellen...aber das Geschreibe mit absolutem Wahrheitsanspruch, und dem entsprechenden Flame versus Anderslautende Threads, die dasselbe für sich beanspruchen, geht mir inzwischen gar gewaltig auf den Keks. Genau das gilt für alle Betatester, die sich hier im Forum herumtreiben. Ob das Spiel jetzt für den einzelnen hier gut oder schlcht ist, entscheidet nicht ihr, sondern entscheidet jeder einzelne für sich, nachdem er es spielt.

Ich spreche jeden Tag mit Betatestern, hatte auch schon Gelegenheit beim Spielen zuzusehen, und was ich bisher höre und sehe gefällt mir ausgezeichenet, diese Meinung teile ich mit vielen. So. Offensichtlich gibt es also Tester die sagen dass Spiel ist schlecht, und solche die sagen das Spiel ist gut. Aber: In der Beta sind alle von denen diese Meinungen stammen...also berufen sie sich auf den selben Wahrheitsanspruch. Welchen Schluss ziehen wir daraus?

--> *Ob ein Spiel einem Menschen gefällt oder nicht, ist 100%ig subjektiv.* 

Vorab gefertigte Aussagen anderer haben daher auf das persönliche Empfinden diesbezüglich ohnehin keinen Einfluss. Daher Empfehle ich, den Flamewar einzustellen, denn im Laufe der Diskussion wird es hier immer mehr persönlich. Und niemand drückt gern auf den Report - Button.


----------



## LiaDavinia (10. August 2008)

Tobaar schrieb:


> LiaDavinia
> Ich weis ja nicht in welchem Forum du dich rumtreibst aber ich würde deine behauptungen einfach mal als falsch deklarieren. Es sind evt gerade einmal 1/4 die meinen das Spiel in den Boden Flamen zu müssen, der rest gibt konstruktive Feedbacks wieder. Ich zu meinem Teil sehe in Warhammer genau das was ich mir gewünscht habe, ein besseres DAoC (RvR) das etliche Inhalte von anderen erfolgreichen MMoRPG beinhaltet. Wer sich ein WoW mit besserem PvP (RvR) wünscht (auch neue Inhalte beherbergt) wird meiner Meinung nach sehr zufrieden sein mit Warhammer.
> 
> War is coming!




Nunja also so wie es aussieht hast du meine Posts auch nicht richtig gelesen oder nicht verstanden?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine Ahnung seitwann du bei der Beta bist aber ein Blick in das Archiv und in aktuelle Themen verraten mir doch, dass sehr viel Unmut breitgetreten wird.
Natürlich existieren sehr viele bzw. mehr themen zu feedback für WAR und auch sehr viel konstruktives und kein geflame. Und ich flame das Spiel nicht in Grund und Boden weil es auch viele Gute Sachen beinhaltet. Und du musst auch bedenken die Leute die positives Feedback geben, geben in anderen Threads auch negatives wieder. Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist, dass WAR ein absolut überhyptes Spiel ist! 

Zu den PQ´s, keine Ahnung was für PQ´s du gemacht hast aber alle ja ALLE sind gleich! Töte 20-60 hiervon, töte 10 hiervon und töte den Bossmob.
Der Unterschied besteht nur darin das es ein automatisches Gruppeninvite gibt, ergo man muss sich keine Gruppe suchen. 
Das Grundprinzip ist trotzdem Ruf/Exp grinden nür anders verpackt. Und das zieht sich durch alle T-Gebiete. Kennst du eine, kennst du alle PQ´s.

Und hört endlich auf WoW mit WAR zu vergleichen, das einzige was diese beiden gemeinsam haben ist eine heulende Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Sorzzara

Jup da kann ich dir 100%ig zustimmen, auch wenn ich einer bin der nicht viel von WAR hält. Aber Recht hast mit deiner aussage!! Mehr als meine Meinung habe ich ja auch nicht geschrieben! Leider fühlen sich viele WAR Fanatiker damit auf den Schlipps getreten wenn man ihr Heiligtum angreift!


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Also ich find in manchen Gebieten gibts schon abwechslungsreiche PQ's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Zum Thema PQs möchte ich noch dazusagen, dass es eigentlich logisch ist, dass diese aus nicht mehr bestehen als Töten Töten Töten Töten =)
Da habe ich nie etwas anderes erwartet...und mal Ehrlich...worum geht es denn in einem Krieg, wenn nicht um das Töten der Feinde?
Die Frage ist nur wie das Dauertöten verpackt ist ... klar ist es im Endeffekt nichts anderes als Grinden, aber wenn das ganze mit so einer Grafik daherkommt, und die Stimmung gut einfängt, dann habe ich absolut nichts dagegen, hirnfrei Mobmassen abzumurksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder ist hier irgendwer, der mir ins Gesicht sagen will, dass Serious Sam I + II keinen Spass gemacht haben? *g* Ich weiss, es ist ein hinkender und dummer Vergleich.

Was das Thema Überhypung anbelangt...nun, das war vorrauszusehen, oder? Immerhin ist der Genreriese nun in die Jahre gekommen, und die Zocker suchen nach Alternativen. HdRO fiel noch nicht in die Zeit als das "WoW wird langsam alt" - Syndrom sich ausbreitete. AoC schon, wurde sehnlichst erwartet, und enttäuschte.
Tja...das neue Phänomen der "Fanboys" auf beiden Seiten, und die mit dem Floppen von AoC noch verstärkten Erwartungen und Ängste in das nächste Spiel manifestieren sich eben in einem unfassbar hohen Bekanntheitsgrad...unabhängig von der Qualität. An dieser Stelle hätte statt W.A.R jedes Spiel stehen können, solange der Entwickler bekannt, und das Projekt gross ist. Der Hype um W.A.R hat meiner Meinung nach nicht das allergeringste mit dem eigentlichen Spiel zu tun, sondern eher mit der generellen "Glaubensdiskussion" in der MMORPG - Szene.

Die nächsten 12 Monate werden für uns Online - Zocker sehr interessant, das wage ich zu versprechen.


----------



## Windhawk (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zum Thema PQs möchte ich noch dazusagen, dass es eigentlich logisch ist, dass diese aus nicht mehr bestehen als Töten Töten Töten Töten =)
> Da habe ich nie etwas anderes erwartet...und mal Ehrlich...worum geht es denn in einem Krieg, wenn nicht um das Töten der Feinde?
> Die Frage ist nur wie das Dauertöten verpackt ist ... klar ist es im Endeffekt nichts anderes als Grinden, aber wenn das ganze mit so einer Grafik daherkommt, und die Stimmung gut einfängt, dann habe ich absolut nichts dagegen, hirnfrei Mobmassen abzumurksen
> 
> ...


AoC is nich gefloppt... noch nicht....


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Gefloppt im Sinne von "Weit hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben" und im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz beispiellos frecher falscher Versprechungen/Hinhaltetaktiken seitens des Betreibers Funcom. Wer sich mit dieser Aussage nicht anfreunden kann, sollte sich ein paar Threads im offiziellen AoC - Forum durchlesen.

 Ausserdem haben wir deine Meinung inzwischen Begriffen Bart. Dies ist nicht das AoC - Forum, und wir diskutieren hier auch nicht über AoC.


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> AoC is nich gefloppt... noch nicht....


Nu is mal gut mit AoC, nach deiner sehr geistreichen Behauptung, dass das Wort "flamen" ja "schwul" ist, kannst du eigentlich auch wieder in dein Forum zurück gehen, wenn du nichts Konstruktives zum Thema War beitragen magst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaliluu (11. August 2008)

ich hoffe sie machen nicht den selben fehler wie damals bei daoc, wo die EU patche fast ein halbes jahr später nach den US patches gekommen sind
und trotzdem total buggy waren


----------



## reddevil306 (11. August 2008)

War wird das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wie AoC. Momentan geht es  in die gleiche Richtung, Streichung von Content, Betatester die sagen das Spiel ist nicht fertig und die NDA bis zum Schluss. Ein MMO braucht einfach seine 3-4 Monate Open(preoder)-beta Phase, ohne ist das ist das Spiel einfach nicht fertig. Der Schritt von der Closedbeta->Releas ist der Falsche weg. Die 2 Wochen Pre Orderbeta kann man nicht ernst nehmen.

Das Problem heut zu tage ist das man Angekündigte Inhalte nicht mehr rausnehmen kann bzw. die breite Spieleranzahl das gar nicht zu Kenntnis nimmt und dann bei Erscheinen entäuscht ist das es nicht dabei ist.


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

reddevil306 schrieb:


> Das Problem heut zu tage ist das man Angekündigte Inhalte nicht mehr rausnehmen kann



Aber dafür ist doch eine Beta da. Man testet die Inhalte und wenn die Qualität nicht angemessen ist, wird es aus dem Spiel halt entfernt.

Ich glaube auch nicht, das die gekürzten Städte und Klassen noch auf der Verpackung stehen, wie es leider bei AOC passiert ist mit diversen Sachen....

Edit: deine Sig bringt mein Arbeits PC zum kochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

reddevil306 schrieb:


> War wird das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wie AoC. Momentan geht es  in die gleiche Richtung, Streichung von Content, Betatester die sagen das Spiel ist nicht fertig und die NDA bis zum Schluss. Ein MMO braucht einfach seine 3-4 Monate Open(preoder)-beta Phase, ohne ist das ist das Spiel einfach nicht fertig. Der Schritt von der Closedbeta->Releas ist der Falsche weg. Die 2 Wochen Pre Orderbeta kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> Das Problem heut zu tage ist das man Angekündigte Inhalte nicht mehr rausnehmen kann bzw. die breite Spieleranzahl das gar nicht zu Kenntnis nimmt und dann bei Erscheinen entäuscht ist das es nicht dabei ist.




Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass es viele viele viele Leute gibt, die alles, und das sofort haben wollen, und den Unterschied zwischen einer Ankündigung (=Plan eines Inhaltes) und einem Versprechen nicht mehr kennen.
Was bitte bringen 3-4 Monate Open Beta? Das sind 3-4 Monate, in denen in den Betaforen kaum noch Feedbackmeldungen über Bugs kommen, und Formulare von 90% der Spielerschaft weggeklickt werden....weil es ihnen nicht ums Betatesten geht, sondern darum, endlich zocken zu können. Eine lange, geschlossene Beta, mit vielen, eingeladenen Testern (zur Zeit sinds etwa 750.000 Weltweit) ist zur Qualitätssicherung um Längen besser.
Die NDA wird nicht bis zum Schluss aufrechterhalten, sondern fällt fast einen Monat vor Release...mehr als Genug Zeit für jeden der dann nicht mehr spielen will, seine Box zurückzugeben.
Wenn die wie du sagst "breite Spielerschaft" die Streichungen nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt, dann ist sie ganz allein selbst schuld. Die Contentkürzungen wurden Weltweit, in Online und Printmedien veröffentlicht, und zwar mehrere Monate vor dem Release am 18ten September. Wenn jemand so derartig hohl in der Rübe ist, dass er dass nicht mitbekommen hat, dann verdient er es nicht anders als enttäuscht zu werden...Dummheit wird bestraft. "Aua, ich bin ausgerutscht und hab mir ganz pöse das Knie angeschlagen...was da stand ein 2 mal 2 Meter grosses Warnschild...LOL man kann ja wohl nicht von mir verlangen dass ich das lese!!!"

Und  wie mein Vorposter schon richtig sagte: Wenn Content im Spiel ist, von dem man in der Beta sieht, dass er nicht ins restliche Gefüge passt, dass ist es die richtige Entscheidung ihn herauszunehmen. Woher du deine Aussagen zu den Betatestern hast würde mich interessieren...ich rede jeden Tag mit Betatestern...die Meinung die ich allerorts höre ist "Ja, das Spiel hat hier und da noch Bugs, aber es ist wirklich, WIRKLICH gut geworden, und definitiv bereit zum Release."


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

Die Qualität ist schon ok. Beweisen muss sich WAR halt im Langzeittest. Andere Spiele machen anfangs auch einen Heidenspaß, interessant wird es im Endgame, ob das RvR so motivierend ist zum x-ten Mal die gegnerische Hauptstadt einzunehmen (was ja erklärtes Ziel ist).

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, wenn der Zeitraum bis zum errreichen dieses Ziels für mich lang genug und spaßig war, dann hat das Spiel seinen Zweck erfüllt. Wenn Mythic noch neue Ziele einfügt, umso besser.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Shintu, ich warte immer noch auf ne PN von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. August 2008)

Kommt noch, bin gerade noch im Büro. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht ob das heute was wird. TS Daten hast du ja schon, notfalls einfach mal reinschauen. Oder halt warten, bis ich dir eine PN mit neuem möglichen Zeitpunkt schreibe. Oder du gibst mir Daten wo ich mal reinschauen kann. Mir wurscht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (15. August 2008)

also das schlimmste was passieren kann is das die sever beim start down gehen und die gebiete viel zu voll sind ( das mit den gebieten wurd sich nach ner zeit wieder legen )

dannach kommt mein geplanter "langzeittest" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( mal schauen wer ehr aufgibt mein pc oder ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sorzzara (15. August 2008)

Du, dein PC ist aus Metall =)

MASCHINEN AN DIE MACHT! FÜR SKYNET!


----------



## Draco1985 (15. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> MASCHINEN AN DIE MACHT! FÜR SKYNET!



Skynet? Sag mal in welchem Forum sind wir hier denn? Wenn dann heißt das: "Für den Omnissiah!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

